#ubuntu-discuss 2013-04-08
<Ashtray777> Anyone think ubuntu has no direction?
<jussi> Ashtray777: I think their direction is pretty clear currently...
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-07
<CryMore> Hallo :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-12
<lotuspsychje> hello
<daftykins> just to warn you, today's asshat is [Saint]
<lotuspsychje> im trying to gather supporters into here for a nice chichat
<daftykins> ah ok ^_^
<lotuspsychje> this is a calm channel, not so crowdy as offtopic
<daftykins> i did often think it'd be handy to have a place volunteers could chat
<daftykins> though apparently it was done and failed once before
<lotuspsychje> yes thats the idea, because we have the nicest crew
<OerHeks> else #ubuntu-beginners :-D
<lotuspsychje> loool
<OerHeks> invite only ... mehh
<lotuspsychje> oldskool beginners
<daftykins> i should be asleep but i got into baseball last year so i'm watching a game - despite it being 4am here
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: set this channel to idle ok, ill invite some more during the day
<daftykins> ok :>
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: a new openstack tweet: https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> and a lot of ubuntu phone news open to public to buy :p
<daftykins> heh ubunt.eu is really confusing
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: howso?
<daftykins> it's like you've still got the final 'u' of ubuntu but with the e there it goes funny
<daftykins> eh i'm just being silly i think :>
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> not sure why they did that
<lotuspsychje> did you guys see this one? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/ubuntu-mate-inks-first-hardware-deal
<OerHeks> nice, affordable
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: looks promising right :p
<daftykins> hmm never heard of Entroware
<lotuspsychje> me neither
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu is getting big in the world :p
<daftykins> ah ok they just sell things like Clevo machines
<daftykins> i would love a Dell XPS 13 FHD if i were in the market for a new machine :D 15 hour battery (under Windows at least)
<lotuspsychje> ah clevo thats those barebone laptops right
<daftykins> yeah, so whoever that co. are are just grabbing them, putting specs together and throwing an OS on
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: did you see that dell on the twitter page
<daftykins> no sir
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/09/designed-for-developers-dell-launches-two-new-ubuntu-based-systems/?utm_source=ubunteu&utm_medium=url_shortner&utm_term=9H8bb0&utm_campaign=shortner
<daftykins> only trouble is i'm always under the impression the Linuxes suffer for battery life - which is always my #1 attribute for laptops
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: well im gonna open an ubuntu computer store soon in my country, with only samsung ssd pro insides and ubuntu LTS
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: still trying to find a nice barebone company
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: I am on a linux laptop right now; of course it's hard for me to decide how power hungry it is given that it has a 17" screen, 16 GB of RAM, and a 6 core processor
<daftykins> ouch that sounds like a desktop replacement chunker :)
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: ah neat!
<lotuspsychje> zerowaitstate: what brand is this?
<zerowaitstate> system76
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: something like system76 yeah
<lotuspsychje> zerowaitstate: oh nice, but those are really expensive right
<zerowaitstate> cheaper than the dell you linked
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> and the hardware rox on system76 :p
<zerowaitstate> depends on which model, from what i've read
<zerowaitstate> they don't actually make the PC; it's a third-party off brand
<lotuspsychje> zerowaitstate: do you know wich brand?
<zerowaitstate> taiwanese something something
<zerowaitstate> that send it to you in a box that says something like "please enjoy computer with complement"
<lotuspsychje> i found BTO laptops was promising for barebones
<lotuspsychje> but OerHeks suggested me to contact HP as they are stable to linux, maybe they can deliver barebones too
<zerowaitstate> HP EliteBooks are very good build quality
<zerowaitstate> I had one for work and it rocked
<lotuspsychje> i dont want a hd inside and neither an Os
<lotuspsychje> so i can put samsung ssd pro inside and format with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> so it will be lowcost for the end-user with ubuntu as free Os
<lotuspsychje> and rocketfast as a tablet :p
<zerowaitstate> lotuspsychje: you want an msata
<lotuspsychje> zerowaitstate: yeah samsung pro 850 msata would rocknroll :p
<lotuspsychje> zerowaitstate: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wUdtcD5gYw
<lotuspsychje> not much ubuntu samsung pro 850 video's yet
<badbodh> part
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: nice and calm here :p
<OerHeks> Not anymore
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> howdy
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<OerHeks> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> \hi lotuspsychje, OerHeks
<BluesKaj> hope you don't mind a Kubuntu guy in here :)
<lotuspsychje> we like all kinds of flavors :p
<OerHeks> Nothing wrong with guys
<OerHeks> oh, Kubuntu :-P
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: welcome :p
<lordievader> OerHeks: :P
<cfhowlett> yowza!!
<OerHeks> I certainly install plasma5 when 15.04 is out.
<lotuspsychje> this will be our private ubuntu chitchat while we do support :p
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, plasma 5 is default on Kubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> everyone thrilled with 15.04 so it seems
<BluesKaj> I'm not real thrilled, some of my favourite features are missing so far
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: wich ones?
<BluesKaj> no more separate widgets/backgrounds for Virtual Desktops is my main complaint
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: welcome :p
<BluesKaj> forced into trying to configure activities, which is something I didn''t need
<BluesKaj> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: thanks
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: well didnt test vivid myself, im sticking to trusty for a while :p
<BluesKaj> I'm using Kubuntu 15.04 for testing as requested, but ai still prefer 14.10 and plasma 4 .. it's actually my main OS atm
<lotuspsychje> cool
<cfhowlett> LTS only = sanity saving measure IMHO
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: did you see that MATE laptop on omgubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lol
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, no I didn't
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/ubuntu-mate-inks-first-hardware-deal
<lotuspsychje> check it out :p
<cfhowlett> wait, so now specific distros are getting OEM hardware deals?  Then I must disagree with DELL.  The Sputnik m3800 is currently offered as a developer laptop.  Should also be offered with ubuntustudio as a Multimedia Creation Laptop.
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu is spreading wings worldwide :p
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: the other day a user shouted in #ubuntu-touch about ubuntu going deal with microsoft lol
<lotuspsychje> with all the cloud deals and snappy core n such
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, yeah, he missed the 04/01 memo
<lotuspsychje> :p
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, got url to the memo ?
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, nah, we gotta wait until next April Fool's Day.
<OerHeks> :-D
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> shoulda known
<BluesKaj> was running W7 as guest on qemu-kvm , but the LAN configuration required escapes me despite the tutorials I tried , but then i realized I don't need windows anymore since linux has better networking anyway , and it works well on our LAN with the other windows machines ...guess I'm just an old windows guy who can't let go
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, I have windows 7 + office 2010 in a vbox, but I boot it up maybe 30 minutes per month.
<BluesKaj> yeah cfhowlett , not much point to it , is there
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, certainly no pressing need.
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, I suppose you need it occasionally for work ?
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, yeah.  oxford english language dictionary is SUPPOSED to work on linux but doesn't so ... windows needed.
<BluesKaj> right'
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, I was just looking at the ubuntu-mate laptops specs, not real impressive for the money
<BluesKaj> but I suppose a working linux configuration is worth something extra, less work to do on the users part
<cfhowlett> most users aren't like us.  most uses aren't even like most IRC folks.  they want it to "just work" otherwise they are quick to run back to the more familiar win/OSX
<OerHeks> Maybe IRC folks are the worst, demanding.
<OerHeks> Anyway, it is live Q&A.
<cfhowlett> case in point ... see the latest
<BluesKaj> I think most irc users have a 'hobby" or extra cirricular pursuit/activity and use irc as a forum to exchange information, altho there are a lot of chats that have no real subject ... just plain chit chat
<BluesKaj> I discovered irc as an audio hobbyist looking for info and help
<BluesKaj> BBL
<daftykins> ah my good ol' desktop Das Keyboard, today enjoys dropping the letter O :D
<daftykins> i vote ovsjanij for troll
<BluesKaj> daftykins, who?
<daftykins> BluesKaj: it's the nick of a time waster in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> daftykins, yes I see, one of those one word info types, who expects help with little or no info forthcoiming about his issue.
<daftykins> i think it's someone that knows the oft-enforced channel policy and is trolling it :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-11
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey baizon morning :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-eases-ubuntu-app-development-with-new-build-dependency-rules-502783.shtml
<baizon> that makes me really sad https://i.imgur.com/acKCVXf.png
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<lotuspsychje> baizon: im sure it wont take long before win boxes get hacked this way...
<baizon> yep
<Ben64> it doesn't seem like that big of a deal really
<Ben64> reverse wine
<dax> i've decided that anyone who argues that Ubuntu on Windows will be the death of open source or whatever at me needs to paste their vrms output
<lotuspsychje> what an idea to give bash to a vulnerable system
<lotuspsychje> opensource cant die, its a way of living
<dax> also i really should run vrms on Winlux
<Ben64> dax: The program 'vrms' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install vrms
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: i rather open a malicious .exe on wine, then reverse a command on MS :p
<Ben64> a malicious exe can still kill your home directory
<Ben64> well maybe, i think they changed where wine stuff can access in certain versions
<Ben64> also depends on wine config, meh idk
<lotuspsychje> yes, remove wine..nothing happened?
<Ben64> worst case, you get all writable files encrypted with ransomware
<Ben64> so... could be bad
<lotuspsychje> or remove user, problem solved?
<lotuspsychje> its not like it will enter a registry startup right
<Ben64> would you give your ssh login to someone random
<lotuspsychje> no :p
<Ben64> well a bad exe run with wine could do that much damage
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day guys
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-12
<solo> if any one is bored and would like to help me try to figure this out here is a pastebinit of what i see on my end. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15771790/
<daftykins> in relation to...?
<solo> i would like to think i just messed up upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10
<solo> in some way or another
<daftykins> oh sweet jesus you're full of PHP PPAs
<daftykins> yeah i'm not touching that with a bargepole, i also used to give support over in #ubuntu
<daftykins> nope nope nope!
<solo> okay i understand
<tsimonq2> sudo apt install ppa-purge
<daftykins> also that looks like zorin, or you tried to install zorin themes
<tsimonq2> sudo ppa-purge ALL THE PHP PPAS
<daftykins> :D
<tsimonq2> job done
<tsimonq2> all fixed
<tsimonq2> XD
<daftykins> yeah it's not gonna be that easy :P
<daftykins> it never is with folk that install PPAs from everywhere
 * tsimonq2 looks at the pastebin
<solo> okay
<solo> so you just helped me realize the question i should be asking
<tsimonq2> sudo ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<tsimonq2> that would be a **start*
<solo> where would i find a mentor to teach me what i need to start studying
<tsimonq2> **start*
<tsimonq2> solo: what specifically?
<daftykins> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu OS support
<daftykins> this, not a support channel - says so in the topic
<tsimonq2> ^
<solo> not asking for a walk through just a discussion on where you guys would go to learn more about this so that you could fix it yourself if you were a linux newbie
<tsimonq2> but we're nice enough to help with trivial things
<tsimonq2> solo: http://linuxpadawan.net/
<solo> thanks
<tsimonq2> np :)
<solo> lol do i still get to consider myself a power user there?
<solo> ➜  ~ sudo ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<solo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15771939/
<tsimonq2> solo: yyyeeeaaahhh, I'm referring you to #ubuntu :)
<tsimonq2> and ask in #linuxpadawan for more info on that :)
<solo> so how do you guys use linux
<solo> sorry ubuntu
<daftykins> servers only
<solo> like plex apache ssh ?
<daftykins> web servers, VPN servers...
<daftykins> no i use Kodi primarily.
<solo> i was just looking at buying a vpn
<daftykins> there is no need for transcoding formats on my network
<tsimonq2> I use it on all of my desktops, servers, and embedded devices
<tsimonq2> I'm a fanboy :P
<daftykins> this is for business access into the office purposes, you're likely referring to VPN use to get around some restriction or other
<solo> biometic embedded?
<tsimonq2> and I contribute to a lot of different places in Ubuntu
<daftykins> heh desktop Linux is laughable :>
<tsimonq2> nope, like a Pi 3
<tsimonq2> daftykins: heh Windows is laughable :P
<solo> right on i would like to get two pis sometime next month
<solo> i dont follow daftykins
<daftykins> with what
<solo> desktop linux
<daftykins> as in what those two words mean?
<tsimonq2> LXQt is pretty solid
<tsimonq2> better then Wind*ws
<tsimonq2> *than
<tsimonq2> then? than? *shrug*
<daftykins> i think all OSs are terrible in their own ways, we just pick up the pieces of the one we mind doing so for the least
<tsimonq2> heheheheheheheheheheh
<solo> like you prefer headless cli interaction for all computer usage?
<daftykins> me, i go where the work is paying - so tomorrow i'm looking at macs - blargh
<tsimonq2> *blargh* indeed
<daftykins> solo: no i'm saying my Linux usage is server only
<daftykins> to claim a use of CLI only would be ridiculous neckbearding
<solo> you guys that make money like this is amazing to me im just a industrial pipefitter nerd i hate working hard physically lol
<solo> thats what i started to pick up on when i was hanging out with the hacker kids
<daftykins> surely that's a physical role then?
<solo> oh yeah its hard work but lets me think enough to feel smart for a blue collar guy lol
 * tsimonq2 is 14, so I don't have a job yet ;)
<daftykins> wow and you were the one giving me a hard time the other day
<daftykins> duly noted.
<solo> right on man i wish i would have installed linux when i was 14
<cfhowlett> ... dern kids these days!!!
<tsimonq2> what's that supposed to mean? :P
<daftykins> cfhowlett: :D hey there stranger \o how are things? did i spy you holidaying in Japan or was that just a VPS?
 * tsimonq2 kicks cfhowlett :P
<tsimonq2> (kidding)
<cfhowlett> wait, what?
<cfhowlett> I try to stay under the radar you know ...
<daftykins> hehehe
<tsimonq2> < cfhowlett> ... dern kids these days!!! - if you need clarification as to why I kicked you :P lol\
<daftykins> who's kicking who from where?
<solo> so how is the mac going to get you payed
<tsimonq2> daftykins: playful, metaphorical kick :P
<daftykins> i do freelance work, this client wants an email system change
<solo> work off fivver?
<daftykins> i do not know what that means :>
<solo> like a craigslist
<daftykins> haha, no.
<daftykins> i am not in the US or in the ghetto, trying to scrape together change :>
<solo> oh wow
<solo> lol i didnt mean to insult you
<daftykins> you didn't, i'm just remarking on what i think the life of someone that looks for IT work on craigslist would be like
<solo> lol
<solo> thats funnier that how i took it
<solo> hello mxbosco
<daftykins> i'm sure like with most places in the world, a lot of small businesses here start out using just local ISP email accounts - this one has seen sense and wants something professional
<solo> see thats what im wanting to learn
<daftykins> or rather at first they suggested having an apple icloud.com address instead - i'm saying no to that though and going to suggest companyname.co.uk followed by a proper setup for cross-device syncing
<mxbosco> Hello
<daftykins> so although i am really not an apple fan, to say the least, i can sort things out for people with them just fine
<daftykins> morning
<solo> you dont work with jjfox.co.uk do you?
<daftykins> not familiar with that domain
<daftykins> i'm not even technically in the UK
<solo> so
<solo> just to keep the discussion alive
<daftykins> good luck with that, it's 4am here so time for bed
<solo> from my understanding these companies take the emails of clients and use them to send out whater info they need to
<solo> why would they need a dedicated mail server?
<daftykins> who o0
<cfhowlett> *** worked for Hillary *** comment dropped
<solo> lol now love for bengazi
<daftykins> :D
<solo> how do you guys handle backs up of your data?
<solo> i currently do not have a back up system
<dax> duplicity
<daftykins> !backup
<ubot5`> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<solo> im sorry
<daftykins> for... what?
<solo> i ment how do you handle the storage of your back ups? on a residential level.
<daftykins> nn \o
<solo> like right now im trying to back up my wifes /home to google drive (10 gig) so i can wipe and install lubuntu
<solo> i figure that has to be the redneck way of doing it am i right?
<daftykins> (yes)
<dax> duplicity can allegedly back up to google drive. i just backup to an offsite thing over SSH though
<solo> offsite as in thumbdrive or something along those lines?
<solo> cuz the files started at 10.3 gig and i tar.gz it to 10 gig i feel like the backups will cost more in storage then just buying a bigger HD to partition
<dax> offsite as in not in the same building as me
<solo> is there a irc where the chat is just flying everywhere like when i was a kid but focused on ubuntu
<dax> no, especially not when Europe is asleep and the US is getting there
<solo> what happened to phreaker hours
<solo> whats the command to list all channels on this freenode?
<dax> ubot5`: alis
<ubot5`> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<solo> thanks
<solo> how does backblaze.com stack up for back up services? unlimited for 5$ USD month dont sound to bad
<solo> wonder about privacy with a third party tho wish i could host myself
<solo> does anyone know the name of the cords that let you hook up two hard drives at once
<archonii> Hello.
<archonii> Any idea why my surge suppressor buzzes slightly when the computer plugged into is turned on (only then)?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubot5`> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !wily release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<lotuspsychje> dax: new !movelauncher news: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/unity-tweak-tool-0-7-move-unity-launcher
<cfhowlett> me: nope.  I figured 3rd party tools are not included in the repos for good reason
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: unity-tweak-tool is in official repos
<cfhowlett> !
<cfhowlett> I stand corrected then!
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: perhaps confusing with ubuntu-tweak at first sight?
<lotuspsychje> thats got a ppa
<cfhowlett> ... derp ... indeed
<lotuspsychje> dropped that one long time ago myself :p
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader all ok?
<lordievader> Jup, having coffee. How are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine here tnx
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: nothing heard from oerheks?
<lordievader> Not me...
<lotuspsychje> weird
<lordievader> Indeed.
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> sunny here + coffee + irc :p
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> rainy here + icecream + irc
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> did you get the ice yourself or mycroft get it :p
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> dax: can we have #test in !test again?
<lotuspsychje> !test
<ubot5`> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-lxd-2-0-next-generation-container-hypervisor-for-ubuntu-16-04-502856.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: O/ ... Here we go again ! . you good ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: great tnx, and you?
<Bashing-om> Oh, we find out .. se what is going on in the channel .
<Bashing-om> see*
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: support has been pretty active today
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: the 16.04 hype, very slow :p
<Bashing-om> From what I gather the 16.04 release should be solid . I do not expect any problems we can not handle .
<lotuspsychje> yeah indeed
<lotuspsychje> im ready to !party already :p
<Bashing-om> A lot of misunderstanding I expect when the users find out there is no FGLRX driver anymore .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hmm good point
<lotuspsychje> dax: ^ perhaps a trigger for the fglrx to radeon switch on 16.04 would be handy?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: IRT Praxis_of_Evil Might remove that old xorg.conf file and generate a new one .
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: ATI/FGLRX .. in a upgrade, the release notes say the installer will take care of removing and installing the driver.
<lotuspsychje> hi baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yes, but not everybody might get the point, they cant install external drivers anymore?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: and try to goto amd site anyway, ignoring it
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Not for ATI in 16.04 . ATI is going all out to support opensource, and will not be providing proprietary drivers !
<lotuspsychje> yep
<baizon> im on "linus working-style"
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/open-source-steam-controller-driver-development
<baizon> good good
<lotuspsychje> alot of stuff goes opensource :p
<baizon> maybe windows some day :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<baizon> then we can laugh at their shitty written code
<lotuspsychje> but but...MS loves linux :p
<BluesKaj> heh,  yeah sos much so that MS wants us to run linux in a container on their OS, fat chance i'll do that :-)
 * lotuspsychje neither :p
<baizon> phi
<baizon> no windows for me :D
<baizon> even at work no windows, just some coworkers are confused when they see it :D
<lotuspsychje> haha
<BluesKaj> they talked android into using their OS to install android/Remix OS on a partition ...what's up with that ? What convulted method to istall an operating system
<BluesKaj> install even
<BluesKaj> ok , errands .....BBL
<lotuspsychje> bbl aswell
<dax> !badlock | fyi:
<ubot5`> fyi:: The samba fixes for the badlock vulnerability are currently being tested. For more info see http://badlock.org and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2016-April/007266.html
<daftykins> ah-ha, i was wondering if any interoperability would die today with the big SMB patches coming for Windows
<dax> i know we're giving thought at work to disabling SMB1.0 on most of our servers
<dax> everything we have supports 2 except some craptacular point of sale systems
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<rilleh> Hola
<lotuspsychje> hey rilleh
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubot5`> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !wily release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<lotuspsychje> dax: ^ !wily to !xenial :p
<lotuspsychje> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/13/snaps-for-classic-ubuntu/
<rilleh> Anyone psyched for 16.04?
<rilleh> Man, it's gonna suck reinstalling my server at home
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: im already on !party :p
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: and got all machines on xenial already
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: your on trusty server?
<rilleh> 15.10...
<rilleh> Don't ask
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lordievader> Good morning.
<daftykins> >:D
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> re
<lotuspsychje> wb BluesKaj playing pingpong again :p
<BluesKaj> my boot time was almost 3mins, managed to get it down to 45 secs, and sddm log is empty, biut it doesn't load the login page
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: tried a textboot to see whats going on quiet splash off?
<BluesKaj> nor yet
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-lts-snap-packages
<BluesKaj> just green "OKs" , no fails with quiet splash removed, sddm just gives a black screen
<lotuspsychje> so its lack of ssdm
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/sddm-kcm/+bug/1454004
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1454004 in sddm-kcm "Kubuntu 15.04 boot up to black screen, sddm seems to hang" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: graphics driver recently updated or so?
<BluesKaj> ]no, same driver
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: perhaps an sddm restart
<BluesKaj> ok I added the line to grub suggested in the last post on the bug page ...ran sddm enable/start several times already
<BluesKaj> brb
<lotuspsychje_> BluesKaj: any luck?
<BluesKaj> nope
<lotuspsychje_> weird stuff
<dax> !-party
<ubot5`> party aliases: parties, release-party, countdown - added by tonyyarusso on 2007-04-19 05:37:00 - last edited by Pici on 2015-10-22 12:55:35
<dax> !+party
<ubot5`> <reply> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !wily release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<dax> hrm
<daftykins> i must say i won't miss the release day lead up ;)
 * lotuspsychje neither :p
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: still rather calm in party :p
<daftykins> haha
<lotuspsychje> week before the storm
<lotuspsychje> dax: can we also have freenode's #test in the !test factoid again, so users know where to go?
<daftykins> nothing like deleting all the useful ones
<lotuspsychje> we had something similar before no?
<dax> !+party
<ubot5`> <reply> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !$curDevelLower release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<dax> !party
<ubot5`> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<dax> yay variable magic
<lotuspsychje> dax: ty
<dax> #test isn't "freenode's #test", it's some random person's channel
<lotuspsychje> Welcome to freenode's test channel
<lotuspsychje> ?
<dax> if people want to test stuff they should be /joining ##aszgjbnlksdrjrgfbd with the help of their cat and testing there, tbqh
<lotuspsychje> dax: yes but in reality, they using #ubuntu
<dax> so tell them not to do that?
<lotuspsychje> ok so whats the !test trigger needed for then?
<dax> good question
<dax> heh, link is wrong on !party too i guess
<lotuspsychje> ah the loco
<dax> oh wait no, that's right
<dax> oh, genii switched that too while i was looking at it. wheeeee
<lotuspsychje> yep its good
<daftykins> >:D
<daftykins> deleting regularly used factoids, -ops favourite pastime
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dax> complaining about ops, daftykins' new favorite pastime?
<dax> i mean, i don't care one way or the other, but it's kinda funny
<daftykins> dax: nah that would require plenty of time to go by to attain that status! :)
<daftykins> i don't plan on making a habit of it though
<daftykins> you can't deny factoids kept getting the chop over the last few years!
<dax> there was one round of it a year or two ago, and then every so often someone goes through and notices a bunch of factoids from a decade ago that aren't useful, but apart from that, *shrug*
<dax> and half the time "someone" isn't an op anyway
<daftykins> it was never too clear who could edit them
<dax> people with ubottu accounts, which is pretty much people with bantracker access, which is pretty much people with ops in a core channel
<dax> thankfully there are a few people who pay attention to ubottu notifying about change suggestions in -ops
<lotuspsychje_> back on barjavel
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: welcome to advanced support night oO
<lotuspsychje> no simple solving todays :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hey ! Sounds like good help is hard to come by . // Had some diffuculties connecting .. was freenode havaing SASL problems ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: netsplits all day indeed, im having good luck on barjavel.freenode.net
<Bashing-om> orwell finally accepted my request - in the rotation. Was beginning to troubleshoot my config !.
<Bashing-om> Do not see any outage chatter on #freenode . Do not know what the haps were for my difficulties .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: prolly solved by now
<daftykins> nothing simple? it's a trap!
<lotuspsychje> lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/logic-supply-announces-new-ubuntu-powered-rugged-ultra-compact-fanless-computer-502932.shtml
<lotuspsychje_> morning baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje_
<lotuspsychje_> http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2016/04/fedora-24-and-ubuntu-16-poll-results.html
<baizon> :D
<baizon> ubuntu rocks :D
<lotuspsychje> yayy
<baizon> ok, im off to work, see you
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Win10-Hard-Upgrade
<lotuspsychje> dax: lol..<duoi> hi, i bought ubuntu cd's from the ubuntu store on ebay and i still haven't received them. 200$ is a lot of money so i'd like to find out where my cd is.
<dax> yup
<dax> the amarok -> DRM thing is odd also
<lotuspsychje> welcome :p
<boa> thank you
<lotuspsychje> boa: you can discuss ubuntu stuff here
<lotuspsychje> boa: so you made a sort of NAS on ubuntu?
<boa> ya
<lotuspsychje> 12TB lol
<boa> hehe
<lotuspsychje> boa: what ubuntu version running?
<boa> got a 5tb wd black for 160
<boa> uh let me look
<boa> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> cool
<boa> my windows server would reboot too muchg for my liking
<boa> so i moved to linux
<lotuspsychje> good choice
<boa> it only has an a8 in it though. might upgrade to a xeon
<boa> is there an offtopic channel?
<dax> #ubuntu-offtopic
<boa> heh
<dax> the line between here and there is occasionally fuzzy
<boa> 3 channels for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> boa: well you running ubuntu, so
<lotuspsychje> boa: lot of channels to choose from
<boa> just wasntsure if offtopic was permitted here
<dax> more than three ;) /msg alis list #ubuntu* -min 100
<dax> (and that's just the ones with over a hundred people...)
<lotuspsychje> boa: well lets say, we dont need whole day car talk here :p
<lotuspsychje> boa: #ubuntu-offtopic for the most far away stuff
<lotuspsychje> in here for more ubuntu related stuff
<boa> but ya
<boa>  /dev/mapper/media-volume    12T   28M   11T   1% /mnt/lvm
<boa> :D
<lotuspsychje> sweet lord :p
<boa> im taking it lvm isnt that common these days
<boa> is zfs more common?
<lotuspsychje> !zfs
<ubot5`> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<boa> wow this sounds way better
<boa> is there no way to get the nvidia binaries in ppa
<lotuspsychje> boa: we dont recommend external ppa's
<lotuspsychje> bbl sunny weather
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/gnome-system-monitor-redesign-planned
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj, got your lag solved yet?
<BluesKaj> it's not lag , my ISP sent me an email last night about the local servers being woked on this morning, updates and upgrades suposedly to give us better service, so the internet connection is still off and on atm
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<BluesKaj> an apparent 10% increase in speed for no cost,but I haven't noticed much difference yet
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> speedtest
<BluesKaj> I'll wait til later today , it's still about half of normal on the last speed test
<Belzeboobs> Hello loosers...
<lotuspsychje> !language | Belzeboobs
<ubot5`> Belzeboobs: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Belzeboobs> lotuspsychje: How is my language wrong?
<Belzeboobs> ubot5`: Man is designed to learn mostly by mistakes, therefore embarrassment is a vital part of the human equation.
<lotuspsychje> Belzeboobs: check what the trigger says...'polite'
<Belzeboobs> lotuspsychje: I don't know.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-15
<zhanibek> hello. i've made an updated (fixed) version of Unityfox (Unityfox Revived) - Firefox add-on to show download progress and count in unity Launcher. I hope you will enjoy it and help me to detect issues (if any) and spread the word. thanks in advance
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-is-now-in-final-freeze-launches-april-21-2016-502984.shtml
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-shipping-now
<lotuspsychje> morning dax
<dax> good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> wb
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: http://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-neon-project-rebased-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-upgrade-now-502987.shtml
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, it requires a wily deb in the sources.list and the links to the 16.04 neon packages for 16.04 download seem to be disabled ..already tried that earlier today
<lotuspsychje> ah
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, http://neon.kde.org/download
<BluesKaj> the developer links seem to be active but the users are disabled
<lotuspsychje> yeah i see
<BluesKaj> must be a major flaw/breakage
<BluesKaj> I'll wait til thurs
<lotuspsychje> yep d-day will solve a lot of headaches
<BluesKaj> let's hope so...I still have some reservations about how ell the kde/plasma packages are going to behave
<BluesKaj> ell=all
<lotuspsychje> yeah im real curious aswell how things will merge :p
<lotuspsychje> or we all end in one big soup haha
<BluesKaj> I'll have the beef stew :-)
<lotuspsychje> xenial has become the center of everything so it seems
<lotuspsychje> !ping | Daekdroom
<ubot5`> Daekdroom: pong!
<Daekdroom> lotuspsychje, yeah?
<lotuspsychje> Daekdroom: seeing you join/disconnect a lot, having isp issues?
<Daekdroom> Probably.
<lotuspsychje> Daekdroom: wich irc client are you on mate?
<Daekdroom> HexChat
<lotuspsychje> same here
<lotuspsychje> well i think hexchat is more sensitive on lags then xchat was
<lotuspsychje> not sure why
<Bashing-om> !gnome
<ubot5`> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<Bashing-om> !ubuntu-gnome
<ubot5`> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-16
<dax> guess it's about time to spin up some xenial factoids...
<dax> !fglrxmissing
<ubot5`> Ubuntu 16.04 and above do not contain AMD's proprietary "fglrx" video driver. Please use radeon or amdgpu instead (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver ). We do not recommend or support downloading fglrx from other sources; please do not ask for help with it here.
<cfhowlett> good one, dax
<dax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#OpenSSH_7.2p2 might be something to keep in mind, but i'm really really hoping nobody's using old enough stuff to be affected by it
<dax> php7 is probably gonna be fun, php web devs with version questions are always fun to support
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<dax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1552539 is in the release notes too, but i'll wait and see if it gets fixed before release i guess
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1552539 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity Erase Disk and Install Fails to create Swap Space" [Critical,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-gnome heh
<lotuspsychje> didnt see this on ubuntu-desktop yet
<lotuspsychje_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/m10-ubuntu-tablet-user-reviews-video
<lotuspsychje_> sweet
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/15/man_deleats_customers_running_script/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> hi baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<pauljw> everyone
 * lotuspsychje is having a lazy saturday, as its grey outside
<pauljw> lazy days are good once in a while
<lotuspsychje> they sure are
<lotuspsychje> support is also ZZZzzzZZ today
<pauljw> :)  you guys fixed everyones problems yesterday??
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> yeah EriC^^ owned yesterdays channel and got it solved :p
<pauljw> alright EriC^^
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> slow support today
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> ok , ppl are busy doing other things I guess, it's spring  after all :-)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: o/ .. How goes it in Lebanon ?
<EriC^^> it's ok
<EriC^^> how's things where you are?
<EriC^^> which state are you in again?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I be an Arkansas ridge runner . Here is light rain - and I have a chore I must get done this day . A water leak under the house .
<EriC^^> i see, i have to fix my tire, has a nail in it and it's leaking
<EriC^^> also light rain here lately
<Bashing-om> slow on the channel, huh ?
<EriC^^> yeah it's been really slow today
<Bashing-om> Yeah, got one of those too. real slow leak in a tire.. not sure if it is findable .
<EriC^^> mine had a nail out of the tire, so i removed it with my hand and heard it going 'psssssss' so i plugged it back in
<EriC^^> :D
<Bashing-om> spring in the N hemisphere, guess most are out doing springy things rather than messing about with ubuntu .
<EriC^^> yeah
<Bashing-om> I used to have enough "nails" in my tires, I keep a tire plugging tools in the pick up !
<EriC^^> yeah that's really handy!
<EriC^^> i fixed the other tire yesterday, it somehow had a hole from a rock!
<BluesKaj> Hey Bashing-om, EriC^^  I'm waiting to get the energy level up to tackle the yardwork that comes with spring :-)
<EriC^^> the guy fixed it without even removing the tire
<BluesKaj> lazy today
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj :)
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Well, yard work .. I guess I have the moyivation, but rain and other things .. well I can forego yard work !
<Bashing-om> motivation*
<BluesKaj> yeah I'm waiting for the rain to clean up some the residue crap left over from winter
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I have had real good luck plugging my tires .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yeah it works like a charm
<EriC^^> over here we have a lot of pot holes so we always gets holes in tires and bent rims
<Bashing-om> I can just imagine where some of those pot holes originate from !
<EriC^^> lol
<BluesKaj> I have leaky tires as well, but it's due to the valve stem bases being cracked , gotta repair them with some rubber cement
<Bashing-om> Never did like the sound of mortors and "Incoming !!" . Sometimes happens, just no place to hide .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it's mainly the politics here and municepery (sp?) they make the roads very cheaply so they can take some money aside and then you get holes after a few years and they do it over again
<EriC^^> lebanon politicians are super ocean's eleven stuff
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Oh.. that is the nature of the beast ( roads) .. if ya use them, got to fix them .. Here is same same .. and we spend a lot of our tax monioes on repairs .
<EriC^^> i see
<EriC^^> in which country were you in? mortars and stuff?
<BluesKaj> ok , bbiab ..gotta do a milk run
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I am safe and secure .. 'til the malitia (sp) act up  here ... been real active in my past in other countries . Beruit way back in the late 70's .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i see, interesting
<Bashing-om> I will say, when all said and done .. I do perfer to be here ! Best place in all the world - for me .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yes that's true, everybody likes his country or where he was raised
<EriC^^> i'm going to go for a drive, maybe fix the tire too
<EriC^^> bbl
<Bashing-om> !kde
<ubot5`> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-17
<Bashing-om> !winubu
<belkinsa> o/ all
<daftykins> hey
<CY_Genre> hey all
<tsimonq2> o/
<DaniKitten> Hi
<DaniKitten> What about this kind pf spam? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF5YhcRfEik
<daftykins> Hi, this is an Ubuntu discussion channel - i don't believe the linked video is relevant to it.
<DaniKitten> Oops, wrong channel, excuse me
<DaniKitten> I have many open channels and I clicked here instead doshelp
<Bashing-om> Eyes are crossing, brain is getting mushy ... time to quit . See yall later.
<DaniKitten> At least you are watchimg my notebook, that is where I run Ubuntu 12.;4
<DaniKitten> 04
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-present-users-with-notifications-about-software-updates-503065.shtml
<lotuspsychje> good sunday morning baizon
<lotuspsychje> support stil ZZzzzZZ have a coffee :p
<baizon> hehe, hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> !newfglrx
<ubot5`> Ubuntu 16.04 and above do not contain AMD's proprietary "fglrx" video driver. Please use radeon or amdgpu instead (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver ). We do not recommend or support downloading fglrx from other sources; please do not ask for help with it here.
<lotuspsychje> nice one!
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<pauljw> everyone
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-10
<BenderRodriguez> now that Ubuntu has decided to torch its desktop busienss and move completely to enterprise cloud
<BenderRodriguez> What alternative operating systems are out there that are desktop focused with big money backing
<BenderRodriguez> so it doesn't vaporize like crunchbang linux :(
<ivan> you could just use xfce
<ivan> the Ubuntu desktop != Unity
<Menzador> BenderRodriguez: Oh my gosh
<Menzador> Quit being silly
<Menzador> !notunity
<ubot5> Since Ubuntu 11.10, !Unity is the default desktop in Ubuntu. For the !GNOME 3 desktop, install "gnome-shell". For !MATE, the continuation of GNOME 2, install "mate-desktop". For GNOME Flashback, install "gnome-session-flashback". Also see !flavors.
<tsimonq2> Menzador: !!!
<Menzador> Hey
<ducasse> hi all
<brunch875> I read on the internet that the gnome team rejects canonical's work
<brunch875> is this true?
<brunch875> is this why unity8 flopped?
<ducasse> i know the gnome devs rejected patches that would make gnome more like what canonical wanted it to be, which they are fully allowed to do.
<brunch875> ducasse: such as?
<ducasse> i don't know what the patches did except change look and behavior, but why should they let someone else dictate how their own code works?
<brunch875> well, by rejecting I didn't mean selecting
<brunch875> it's fine to choose what goes in and what does not
<brunch875> but I meant "rejecting what canonical suggests just because it's canonical"
<ducasse> i don't think that's how it was, more like "rejects because we don't agree with what this code does"
<brunch875> I see... I guess the internet is being as exagerating as always
<ducasse> typical clickbait i would think.
<ducasse> aiui at least the gnome devs simply didn't want gnome to work/look the way canonical suggested.
<brunch875> it is a shame, really
<brunch875> unity8 looked beautiful
<ducasse> did it? i never tested it, actually, as i was pretty opposed to mir.
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<trijntje_> hi there
<BluesKaj> hi trijntje_
<trijntje_> hi BluesKaj, I think you helped me with some stuf in the past but I cant recall the details.
<BluesKaj> trijntje_: could be, but i don't remember either :-)
<trijntje_> are you worried about the end of unity or are you glad that we are switching to gnome shell?
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> BluesKaj: ducasse howdy amigos
<BluesKaj> trijntje_:  no worries here, I'm a KDE/Plasma guy :-)
<BluesKaj> hi immu_ubuntu_gnom
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> BluesKaj: i am using kiwiirc its awesome software
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> brb
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> BluesKaj: when is the release date for all ubuntu distro's
<BluesKaj> immu_ubuntu_gnom:  try konversation irc client , it's best IMO
<BluesKaj> immu_ubuntu_gnom:  google is your friend for a lot of these questions, but I think it's the 13th
<trijntje_> I could never get the hang of kde. I blame kontact, when I first started using (k)ubuntu 8.04 their msn client was broken, so I switched to gnome ;)
<BluesKaj> trijntje_:  do you require kmail and the PIM package etc?
<BluesKaj> msn?? oh lord
<trijntje_> yeah I know, long time ago
<BluesKaj> I recall a msn type app that worked back then , but i wasn't big on them anyway ...IM has kind of gone away in my comunications needs
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> BluesKaj: back
<BluesKaj> did you check out konversation ?
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> BluesKaj: me?
<BluesKaj>  you're on gnome , immu_ubuntu_gnom , nevermind
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> you should run a real irc client instead of a web based one
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> yeah i have used Konversation BluesKaj
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> BluesKaj: any special reason?
<BluesKaj> more direct connection , beter security
<BluesKaj> better
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> i am connected via SSL
<BluesKaj> well you can connect via SASL and vpn or vps with konversatiom , hexchat or even quassel afaik
<BluesKaj> however if you think it's safe enough and it works for you then by all means stick with it
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> BluesKaj:  Smuxi - how is this one?
<BluesKaj> looked at the site , Kiwi IRC seems to have good security...better than other web based irc
<BluesKaj> dunno , never used Smuxi ..first I've heard of it
<BluesKaj> hmm looks light enough for rpi
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj - how's it going?
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> BluesKaj:  ducasse whats up
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> does any one has opinion on Smuxi
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> Smuxi IRC
<daftykins> never touched it, but you shouldn't go by opinions, just try it and see what you think
<daftykins> only you know what suits you.
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> daftykins: ok
<ducasse> looks decent, i'm happy with tmux+weechat though.
<nicomachus> I feel like tmux+weechat is just an equal but alternative to screen+irssi
<nicomachus> like, they both do exactly the same thing
<nicomachus> it's just personal preference, I guess
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> few of the IRC apps in Ubuntu are snap based
<daftykins> doesn't weechat have a better phone client or something though? whilst you can SSH into your machine and attach to the screen session of irssi i don't consider it very workable :D
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> packaged
<daftykins> well yeah because there's no reason for you to be using snap
<nicomachus> daftykins: I didn't know weechat had a phone client
<daftykins> nicomachus: i might be wrong, don't know much about it
<nicomachus> I usually just ssh and resume the screen session, but yea it is pretty unworkable. just too hard to read on mobile.
<daftykins> i don't really put much effort into my IRC setup :D
 * nacc neither
<nicomachus> but I only do that on a rare occasion where I'm out and about and need to plug in for some reason
<nacc> i also have no desire to use IRC on my phone :)
<daftykins> :D
<nacc> as much as I love reading the latest rants :)
<ducasse> nicomachus: weechat has at least an android client, yes, plus glowing-bear (web)
<ducasse> i don't use either, though
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> BluesKaj:  ducasse welcome back
<BluesKaj> been working on the rpi, setting it up again after a sd card failure ...odd that my laptop couldn't see it but my phone was able to reformat it and I was able to reuse it in th rpi. but I did buy another microsd for a backup
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> must've been a cheapy
<BluesKaj> well i guess kingston ain't what it used to be
<BluesKaj> bought a samsung as backup tho
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: you just missed out. My local MicroCenter sent me a coupon about a month ago for a free 32GB storage device. SD, MicroSD, or USB. All you had to do was show and grab one. I got a SD just for a backup for my rpi
<BluesKaj> heh, how to feel left out by paying 10 bucks for a sdcard that the lucky get got free ...live in the boonies :-)
<BluesKaj> got for free rather
<BluesKaj> we have at-storm here , almost too dark to see :-)
<nicomachus> get get get get got got got got
<BluesKaj> gogogo
<nicomachus> blood rush through my head their hot hot
<nicomachus> well. now I have to listen to Death Grips. Looks what you did, BluesKaj
<nicomachus> one little typo and now I can't get this song out of my head
<BluesKaj> nononono
<nicomachus> that's not part of the song
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> how many of you have used pidgin
<nicomachus> immu_ubuntu_gnom: no
<nicomachus> i keep hearing about it but don't even know what it does
<immu_ubuntu_gnom> it has built in IRC protocol
<nicomachus> oh, this is like Franz
<nicomachus> with less network options
<BluesKaj> i tyried it a few times , but found it clunky
<nacc> pidgin is like old IM (AIM) fork originally (iirc), or that's when i first used it
<nacc> and then it has grown more and more protocols
<nicomachus> I like Franz. I can have Telegram, WhatsApp, GroupMe, Gmail, Discord, Slack... basically everything all in one client.
<BluesKaj> one size fits all eh,...hmm
<nicomachus> it just does tabs for each different service. the only thing it doesn't have that I want is mightyText and/or Pulse SMS clients.
<nicomachus> it can do hangouts, but since Google is essentially killing Hangouts that doesn't do me any good anymore
<nicomachus> http://meetfranz.com/
<nacc> i go back and forth on tools like that
<nacc> one tool to rule them all vs. a tool that does its one thing well
<nacc> nicomachus: so does franz itself not do anything? just wraps the other tools already installed?
<BluesKaj> don't think hangouts ever caught on
<nacc> or does it try to be 'clever'?
<nacc> BluesKaj: used heavily by canonical :)
<nacc> and other google customers, i assume
<BluesKaj> well not me :-)
<BluesKaj> BBL , got other stuff to do for a while
<nacc> BluesKaj: :)
<nicomachus> nacc: yea, basically just a wrapper that use the web versions of each service.
<nacc> nicomachus: ah i see
<nicomachus> s/use/uses/
<nacc> nicomachus: does that mean you don't have local logs?
<nicomachus> nope
<nicomachus> I mean, it's really just a souped-up browser. lol
<nicomachus> that stores all of the login info and preferences for each service
<immu> BluesKaj: hey i am on pidgin
<immu> how do i register my ID for IRC
<nacc> nicomachus: ah ok, yeah, i've often thought of writing a more general framework (maybe franz is already it) which does that for the tools i use most
<nacc> !register | immu
<ubot5> immu: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<immu> ubot5 ok dude
<immu> ok
<ash_workz> nacc: maybe I just don't understand the statement 'launchpad only had bzr for awhile' ... so `git` was no available through the canonical repos?
<ash_workz> or maybe anyone else could explain what nacc meant? ^
<ash_workz> s/meant/was saying
<tgm4883> ash_workz: code.launchpad.net used bzr exclusively for awhile. Now you can add git repositories to it. This has nothing to do with what packages are available for download
<tgm4883> ash_workz: it would be like saying "github.com doesn't support bzr"
<nacc> ash_workz: what tgm4883 said (sorry was walking the dog)
<nacc> ash_workz: bzr is just another SCM -- it's used a few places still, although most are migrating to git at this point
<ash_workz> tgm4883: code.launchpad.net used bzr... for dev workflow? ... I mean... isn't that specific to people working on projects to be released on ubuntu? I mean... I think I am just failing to understand why someone would use a kind of adaptor to get git to talk to bzr
<tgm4883> ash_workz: adapter?
<nacc> ash_workz: you're talking about porcelains, i think
<tgm4883> ash_workz: people used bzr instead of git for projects that were hosted on launchpad
<nacc> ash_workz: let's sayou are used to use git for your project
<nacc> but the SCM server is bzr based
<nacc> git-bzr let's you use git commands but still push to a bzr repo
<ash_workz> oh no, this was just my failure to read... clearly inkscape has repos on bzr and that's what they're talking about
<nacc> ash_workz: also, more than just ubuntu uses launchpad
<nacc> some upstreams do as well, afaict
<ash_workz> thanks I get it now :)
<immu> BluesKaj: what ya doing?
<brunch875> am I the only one who thinks #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic should be merged?
<nacc> ot is not 'high-quality' :)
<nacc> and no, i don't want to read that garbage
<nacc> but i do want to read interesting discussion :)
<nacc> that might sound mean, but it's true
 * brunch875 peers at #ubuntu-offtopic
<brunch875> I guess you're right
<nacc> :)
<immu> :-D
<immu> new update at ubuntu have landed
<baizon> whats new?
<nacc> immu: not sure what you're referring to?
<nacc> immu: there are updates all the time
<immu> updates, via software updator , i mean more updates than usual
<nacc> i don't know what you mean by 'usual'
<nacc> if you think there is a 'pattern' to how many updates exist on a given day for ubuntu, then i think you don't understnd how the updates work (they are not predicatable like that)
<immu> nacc: its my excitement ;) when i receive new updates
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-11
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> hi lotuspsychje
<OerHeks> going to bed soon ...
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: didnt sleep yet?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \0 . sure is lonesome in #lotuscomputers :P
<OerHeks> nope :-(
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: sunshine, much work in the kitchen :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Busy mind keeps the devil away ;)
<lotuspsychje> and an apple also
<lotuspsychje> does ubuntu-gnome already use wayland on 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> !wayland
<ubot5> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<Menzador> lotuspsychje: Is there's a "GNOME on Wayland" session, you'd have to manually select it.
<Menzador> None of the GNOME versions Ubuntu ships have the Wayland session by default
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: lets say someone installs ubuntu-gnome  16.04 right now, will he be getting automatic updated to 18.04 gnome with wayland then?
<Menzador> Automatic? No.
<Menzador> Will 18.04 have a GNOME release that uses Wayland as default? Probably.
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: yeah well i mean, have the choice
<Menzador> At that point in time we should have the next version of GNOME (whatever comes after 3.24, whether that's being called 3.26 or 4.0 I'm not sure)
<lotuspsychje> if gnome will be default ubuntu desktop, its pretty the same as ubuntu-gnome right now right? except for wayland then
<Menzador> Looks like 3.26 it will be
<Menzador> lotuspsychje: It will ultimately depend on what the release team wants put into it.
<Menzador> I'd say darkxst would have a good roadmap for that, or jbicha
<lotuspsychje> im asking because of making users already confortable with gnome right now
<Menzador> Hopefully 3.26 itself will make it into 17.10
<Menzador> if not it will definitely be in 18.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Menzador> It depends on whether Ubuntu and GNOME are going to coordinate releases again.
<lotuspsychje> im curious
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: mark said he will leave the gnome guys alone, and not making a tuned something else
<Menzador> So that most certainly means you'll have to wait for 3.26 until 18.04.
<Menzador> However, my 2¢ is that if in 17.10 we can get as much of actual 3.24 without patched Ubuntu whatters-now in there, we're golden
<lotuspsychje> that might be prudent indeed
<lotuspsychje> the problem is my users all pretty used to unity7 atm
<lotuspsychje> will be shocking at 18.04
<Menzador> lotuspsychje: MATE might be a good migration option if you're at liberty to do so
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: i need something vanilla and stable for my users
<Menzador> Well, we didn't patch MATE with a maze of whatters-nows
<Menzador> or KDE for that matter :)
<Menzador> Although if you're looking for something that is pure GNOME goodness, I'd try another distro altogether.
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: im too dedicated to ubuntu, ill try the 18.04 for sure
<Menzador> Hopefully the GNOME will be pure there, now that Unity patches won't be needed
<Menzador> In the past I've used Arch Linux with GNOME, about as pure as you can get. It looks raw around the edges without the usual pre-configured tweaks, but otherwise it's quite stunning.
<lotuspsychje> vanilla is good
<lotuspsychje> i surely wont take the unity7 road, if im not 100% sure til get nice updates n such
<lotuspsychje> even if it hits the repos
<lotuspsychje> working day, laterz guys
<ducasse> good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<OerHeks> Hi there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj - up and at'em! :)
<immu> hi all
<immu> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<immu> BluesKaj: whats up
<BluesKaj> immu:  installing some networking packages etc
<immu> kubuntu? BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> on debian atm
<BluesKaj> BBL
<immu> how is debian? BluesKaj everything works?
<immu> No LSB modules are available.
<immu> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<immu> Description:	Ubuntu 17.04
<immu> Release:	17.04
<immu> Codename:	zesty
<BluesKaj> immu:  i'm still installing packages , but so far so good.
<immu> on debain i suppose? blue
<immu> BluesKaj: on debain i suppose?
<immu> Failed to download software updates? any reason
<BluesKaj> immu:  ask in #ubuntu
<immu> BluesKaj: ok
<nacc> morning all
<ducasse> \o nacc
<immu> ducasse: BluesKaj nacc Good evening here
<BluesKaj> hey nacc
<nacc> how are folks doing?
<nacc> seems like finally the unity madness is dying down and this is the 'new normal' again :)
<baizon> i dont want gnome!
<baizon> now i have to switch to kde :/
<nacc> lol
<baizon> i love unity
<nacc> you can keep using unity
<nacc> unity7, that is
<baizon> not really
<nacc> why not?
<baizon> for 1 year max
<nacc> huh?
<nacc> it just won't be the default desktop
<baizon> because i bet with gnome, ubuntu will switch to wayland. There is no unity for wayland
<nacc> unity will be in the repositories for probably ever
<nacc> there will be some effort to make it work, i'm sure
<baizon> unity only works with X11
<baizon> not really, because then compiz also needs to be ported
<baizon> and thats to much effort for unity7
<baizon> thats why i wanted unity8, but thats needs much time to get stable
<BluesKaj> thank the Lord KDE/Plasma is supported by Blue Systems now
<nacc> baizon: ok, there is a year and that's a long time in the open source world, i'm not so pessimistic
<nacc> but i also don't use unity
<baizon> no chance, without a company there is no chance for a community unity until 20.04
<xangua> There's already a fork
<baizon> yes there is with a 0.0.1 version
<baizon> im watching it on githubn
<ducasse> i am quite sure x will still be there for both 18.04 and 20.04...
<xangua> That's both sad and funny
<ducasse> nonetheless, true
<xangua> Is there a German word for that feeling?
<nacc> schadenfreude
<nacc> sort of
<xangua> Just reading that word makes me feel that way
<nacc> literally shame-happiness
<nacc> but it is more taking pleasure out of pain, iirc
<ducasse> 'schade' = 'injury', i think
<ducasse> we have the same word, 'skade'
<nacc> "pleasure derived by someone from another person's misfortune."
<nacc> yeah, 'harm' generally
<nacc> harm-joy literarlly, then -- been a while since i translated german :(
<OerHeks> ducasse, do you have a roll of tape ?
<OerHeks> http://imgur.com/gallery/c8ovV
<ducasse> a roll of tape? what did you break?
<ducasse> let me get back to you on that one :)
<OerHeks> yes please
<nicomachus> OerHeks: my cats would definitely do that
<ducasse> see if it works with dogs also.
<OerHeks> it does not work with chihuahuas
<nicomachus> one sec, texting gf
<OerHeks> * unless i put his food bowl in it
 * nacc just wants to have the ability slap users
<nacc> is that so much to ask?
<daftykins> well, then they could slap back :( and given they're mostly troll idiots, that'd be a bad one :>
<nacc> for context, fugee on #ubuntu claiming it's a conspiracy that `cp` sets the ctime on the target file
<daftykins> sounds like he or she needs to relax with some Fugees
<nacc> daftykins: good idea, /me plays some here
<daftykins> :>
<OerHeks> i'll mail him an United voucher, oke?
<nacc> lol
<daftykins> ;D
<nacc> that's a nice threat :)
<daftykins> i was just watching videos of that incident, heard it on the radio today
<OerHeks> Thank you for flying #freenode ... errr wait
<OerHeks> daftykins, remember this one? https://www.dropbox.com/s/fki8c5td32glcv2/2017spring.JPG?dl=0
<OerHeks> update today >> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hfn76t6vfwflmnh/2017spring2.JPG?dl=0
<daftykins> yay :D nice
<daftykins> very green
<daftykins> oop patch tuesday has just kicked off, having reached 6pm
<daftykins> must reboot this host
<ducasse> prefixing your question (that you first asked a couple of minutes earlier) with 'NOTICE ME!' is just *so* appealing...
<nacc> heh
<poinku> Rofl the top comment says pinterest was wrong it is a rectangle
<poinku> LMAO
<daftykins> ?
<poinku> OerHeks' url
<poinku> On April 11 2017
<poinku> Sorry it was from my Log
<poinku> I didn't pay attention
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning nacc
<nacc> lotuspsychje: morning -- although i'm not really here!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> idle love is the best
<nacc> as it's quite late and i'm just banging my head against a snap
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> snappy snap
<nacc> finally got it, i think
<lotuspsychje> nacc: installing a snap?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: building one
<nacc> lotuspsychje: for the git importer i'm working on for the server team
<lotuspsychje> niceee
<nacc> yeah, i'm waiting for it to publish so i can test in my VM :)
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys working day again
<Bashing-om> Done too for this session \o
<ducasse> morning everyone
<EriC^> morning
<ducasse> hi EriC^ - what's up?
<EriC^> hi ducasse , not much just woke up, you?
<ducasse> pretty much the same thing :) luna has been trying to get me up since about 6, but i refused :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> \o lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> good thanks. you? have you got your caffeinated beverage yet?
<lordievader> I do, it is right next to me ;)
<lordievader> You?
<ducasse> yup, it's right here :) it's a necessary component in the morning to get me ready for the day :)
<lordievader> Indeed
<OerHeks> morning, all
<ducasse> morning, OerHeks :)
<EriC^> morning OerHeks
<EriC^> lordievader
<lordievader> Hey EriC^
<lordievader> More coffee :D
<ikevin> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ikevin
<ikevin> how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you?
<ikevin> all fine :)
<lordievader> Good :)
<Simooon> I'm considering switching to ubuntu gnome, when the new release comes out to get a headstart on gnome, do you think that default ubuntu will be like ubuntu gnome, when they shift DE?
<Simooon> or will they do a lot of customisations/optimisations
<ikevin> i think they will provide a customized one
<Simooon> that was my thought as well, but then I read somewhere (forgot where) that they will not modify gnome extensively,but not sure if that just means they will use gnomes default applications, or that they will actually leave the default theme on :-)
<Simooon> Will probably end up using unity 7 for one more release, I think it has become quite good anyway, so no complaints :-)
<hendrix> Simooon: mark shuttleworth have said "I think we should respect the GNOME design leadership by delivering GNOME the way GNOME wants it delivered. "
<Simooon> hendrix, but do you think that means completely unaltered, or with the default applications or something else
<hendrix> probably nobody outside canonical really knows. and even their initial plans can change.
<hendrix> I'd guess they don't change default apps too much. would make transition for people harder but who knows.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<OerHeks> transition should be hard, but the apps should just work.
<OerHeks> "it must look like windows" silly silly
<OerHeks> Hi there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks
<ko34kerhd> hi, guys. can somebody look into ubuntu budgie remix? the hash on sourceforge doesn't equal to the one specified on https://ubuntubudgie.org/downloads#
<ko34kerhd> on site it says MD5 hash Budgie-Remix 16.10 amd64: 76dc7b1ec656355d82f9bfa18b72b187
<ko34kerhd> but in fact it differs. I got f9e769....etc
<ko34kerhd> 2 downloads on different computers. the same f9e769... hash
<ko34kerhd> haven't check other versions (16.04 and i386's)
<ko34kerhd> to be exact I get F9E769BDEB3CEB5CF9E45504C5C68658 for budgie-remix-16.10-amd64.iso
<ducasse> ko34kerhd: budgie 16.10 is not supported by ubuntu, 17.04 will be the first official release
<lordievader> Lets see what I get.
<lordievader> I get 'd1c5c18cd9debc86d7b15894cc103e09'
<lordievader> ko34kerhd: The website is out of date,  see the md5sum file on source-forge: f9e769bdeb3ceb5cf9e45504c5c68658  binary.hybrid.iso
<ko34kerhd> ok, then
<nacc> tgm4883: if you're looking at tweaks like you mentioned on #ubuntu, seems like you got pretty close to functional for the basic stuff, then? or was that on a lappy and not a tablet?
<tgm4883> nacc: I'm on my laptop now
<tgm4883> not the tablet
<nacc> tgm4883: ah ok
<tgm4883> I had to send the tablet back to dell a second time, it doesn't wake from sleep properly
<nacc> that's annoying! did you have that problem before too (second time)?
<tgm4883> nacc: yea. It's the reason I sent it to them in the first place. They "Fixed it" except they didn't, and they introduced an error when it boots now too
<nacc> tgm4883: awesome (not).
<nacc> tgm4883: at least they didn't say: "using Linux? can't help you!"
<tgm4883> actually it had windows 10 on it when I sent it in the first time
<tgm4883> They reimaged it anyway, despite me giving them the password
<tgm4883> So I left Ubuntu Gnome on it this time and just said reimage it again
<nacc> seems reasonble
<Tim_Thaler> Hi, how do i convert from Upstart to System V - Init ?
<nacc> Tim_Thaler: OerHeks did give some response in #ubuntu
<Tim_Thaler> i think there was a apt-get install <packet> was it ?
<Tim_Thaler> fuck
<Tim_Thaler>  i hat eyou
<Tim_Thaler> stop annoying me
<ttmd> you can't just remove upstart
<Tim_Thaler> ttmd: what happens if i do "apt-get purge upstart" ?
<nacc> on 14.04, your system will probably fail to boot
<nacc> as it will remove most of the core of the OS via reverse dependencies
<OerHeks> easy to find out :-D
<OerHeks> reinstall takes 30 minutes, and you are back
<nacc> OerHeks: true :)
<tgm4883> pfft, 30 minutes. I installed Ubuntu gnome in like 4
<tgm4883> USB3 FTW
<Bashing-om> Then again "some" have fiber optic connection AND an SSD ... seconds !
 * nicomachus 
<immu> BluesKaj: hi
<immu> ducasse: hi
<Bashing-om> chores -- biab .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys shopping day
<ducasse> hi all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> good thanks, how about you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<ducasse> great :) just drinking tea and catching up on mail here, having a quiet day in :)
<ducasse> what's the best way to find out why a package was removed in zesty, when it's probably not going to be listed in the release notes?
<lordievader> Err, its launchpad page?
<ducasse> ah, right - i didn't see the 'a newer version is available' thingy :) early in the morning here...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> heya BluesKaj :-D
<OerHeks> just in time for 17.04 release
<BluesKaj> hi oer
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<BluesKaj> suppose there's a release party chat...haven't bothered checking
<BluesKaj> yup, but only 44 visitors arm
<BluesKaj> atm
<ducasse> there were more people there when xenial and yakkety was released, iirc
<ducasse> morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ducasse
<BluesKaj> only one upgrade this morning
<ikevin> why does people are impatient about 17.04?
<ducasse> it's always this way
<lordievader> ^ that
<lordievader> Every release, all over again.
<ikevin> there not a lot of change from 16.10 and 17.04
<BluesKaj> ikevin:  I'm already testing 17.04, looking to finish it now ;-0
<ducasse> ikevin: no, just small stuff - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<ikevin> ducasse, i know, that why i tell "not a lot of change"
<ikevin> the only thing i like in 17.04 is swap file
<ikevin> so, in my case, i use swap file for a while
<ikevin> i prefer to wait to upgrade
<BluesKaj> what's different about a swap file than any other OS?
<ikevin> no difference, swap file is swap file
<BluesKaj> exactly
<lordievader> Having a swap file is an very old option, is it not?
<lordievader> Ah, it is the default nowadays?
<lordievader> I wonder why... does someone know the reasoning behind it?
<ducasse> easier to modify than resizing partitions, perhaps.
<lordievader> That is true I suppose.
<ducasse> you would still need a partition to hibernate on an encrypted system, right?
<lordievader> Yes, I think so. Sounds a bit of trying to unlock a car with the keys to unlock the car inside.
<nicomachus> Zesty officially released today, right?
<nacc> already released, yea
<nacc> nicomachus: --^
 * oerheks is seeding like a hurricane
<oerheks> this dude guest68720 is clearly trolling, first questions made some sense...
<nacc> yeah it's gone downhill *fast*
<KrisDouglas> Needs a good clip round the ear hole!
<KrisDouglas> any mods we can tap up to ban his hostname?
<oerheks> like that?
<Bashing-om> !isitoutyet
<ubot5> Yes!
<daftykins> !doesanyonecare'causeit'snotLTS
<ubot5> daftykins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> oh i know, ubot5, i know
<Bashing-om> !cookie | ubot5
<ubot5> ubot5: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<oerheks> !silly | me
<brunch875> !git
<ubot5> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<brunch875> hmmph how was it to check package versions again?
<brunch875> !dpkg git
<daftykins> can you ask what you're trying to do, since you don't know how to use the bot?
<brunch875> I'm trying to have ubottu output the version of git shipped on the repos
<daftykins> for which ubuntu version?
<daftykins> the syntax is !info <packagename> <release codename>
<brunch875> ah thanks :)
<TheOneMenzie> According to Joey Sneddon, we have the answer when it comes to how Ubuntu will implement GNOME in the next release
<TheOneMenzie> And, lo and behold, it's the answer I specifically predicted
<TheOneMenzie> #NoSurprises
<daftykins> i notice nobody has bitten yet
<TheOneMenzie> No one's bitten on what?
<TheOneMenzie> That fact that Ubuntu GNOME will be the new Ubuntu?
<daftykins> well no you spoke about 'how' and then said it's how you predicted it, but then didn't say anymore - suggesting you were waiting for someone to go "oh hey TheOneMenzie - do please share your wonderful insight" :)
<TheOneMenzie> Lol,
<TheOneMenzie> Well, I kind of had inside info :)
<TheOneMenzie> Joey just broke the news 3 weeks after it was told
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-14
<xiedeacc> when I install ubuntu 17.04, it prompts apci error, how to solve it ?
<xiedeacc> join
<xiedeacc> JOIN
<daftykins> JOOOOOOOIN
 * tsimonq2 clears throat
<tsimonq2> JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIN
 * tsimonq2 just casually walks away
 * daftykins stands, jaw agape at the destruction wreaked by tsimonq2's input
 * tsimonq2 turns around and wonders what daftykins is staring at, doesn't remember, shrugs, and continues walking
<Bashing-om> un-join // can not more \o
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> good morning, lordievader - everything well?
<lordievader> Yes, doing good here :)
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> fine, thanks - quiet holiday time :)
<immu> ducasse: hi
<ducasse> \o
<immu> ducasse: where is blue? updating his system?
<ducasse> immu: sleeping still, i would think. too early there for him to be up yet.
<lordievader> immu: Check back in a few hours.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader all good on your side?
<lordievader> Yes, doing good here.
<lordievader> How are you?
<lotuspsychje> great here, 5 days off work
<lotuspsychje> little holiday
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse :p
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje :)
<ducasse> how's life?
<lotuspsychje> great here mate, about you?
<lotuspsychje> happy to read ubuntu-gnome will merge with ubuntu desktop vanilla
<lotuspsychje> so both ways 16.04 will result in vanilla gnome
<lotuspsychje> so ill test 16.04.2 gnome soon
<lotuspsychje> see if it pleasures me for my business
<lotuspsychje> system76 already said to work with a 'tuned' gnome
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Nice
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-gnome
<lotuspsychje> so if gnome will not be a seperate flavor, #ubuntu-gnome channel will close?
<lotuspsychje> !falvors
<lotuspsychje> !flavors
<ubot5> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<EriC^^> heya lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey hey EriC^^ good morning mate
<ducasse> \o EriC^^
<baizon> it is done
<baizon> ;(
<lotuspsychje> hey baizon , what is?
<baizon> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: ManjaroLinux "Gellivara" 17.0.1 • CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor (2,50GHz) • Memory: 7,6 GiB Total (5,5 GiB Free) • Storage: 66,1 GB / 501,7 GB (435,5 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD790 Host Bridge • Uptime: 47m 35s
<ducasse> _manjaro_?!
<lotuspsychje> new mobo & cpu?
<ducasse> ;)
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<baizon> lotuspsychje: on my list, wanted to wait until ubuntu 17.04 with 4.10 kernel
<baizon> but now im on manjaro with RR, so i can buy it now :)
<lotuspsychje> baizon: yay!
<baizon> i have to spent 450$
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> mobo & cpu or ram also?
<baizon> also ram
<baizon> 8GB costs 100
<lotuspsychje> ssd inside?
<baizon> got an Samsung 500GB SSD
<lotuspsychje> evo or pro?
<baizon> evo
<lotuspsychje> baizon: checked samsungs website for firmware update?
<baizon> none
<baizon> yes i did check it
<lotuspsychje> baizon: great, tnx for feedback
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: do those wipe the disk?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: they warn about data loss, but no, ive tested it
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: thx
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: some of those early models needed read/write firmware on evo
<ducasse> i have two 850 evos, was thinking of updating the fw...
<lotuspsychje> baizon: you will switch to gnome also?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: well i think as baizon just said, there might be none for the 850
<baizon> lotuspsychje: no, i switched to kde
<baizon> i just cant handle gnome
<lotuspsychje> baizon: feels light in use?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: very
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: that depends on the fw version you already have :)
<lotuspsychje> baizon: well ive used gnome in the early ubuntu days..was pretty light n nice on that time
<baizon> lotuspsychje: im just not sure about manjaro
<lotuspsychje> but havent used gnome for years now..
<baizon> maybe ill switch to kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ah i see :p
<baizon> lotuspsychje: i did use gnome 2, then with 3 i switched to unity
<lotuspsychje> baizon: what is it that you dont like about gnome 3?
<lotuspsychje> just for feedback..
<baizon> lotuspsychje: ui, just everything isnt pc-like, its for tablets and stuff
<lotuspsychje> feel sluggish to use?
<lotuspsychje> well what shuttleworth said i find a bit controversial..
<lotuspsychje> says not to interfere with gnome ways, but still they will create an ubuntu-minded gnome?
<Ben64> probably a skin
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: make it look abit more ubuntu?
<Ben64> i don't like the whole 'need gpu' to run a desktop thing
<Ben64> i want to use my gpu for gpu stuff
<lotuspsychje> yeah agree on that
<baizon> yes, also he cant go to kde, because he was the one that fired the kubuntu head guy
<Ben64> i mean i did run compiz back in the day
<Ben64> but then i got old enough to drink :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<baizon> but i have to say kde is pretty smooth :)
<lotuspsychje> wayland cant do compiz right?
<Ben64> also that was on rh9
<Ben64> so that dates that
<baizon> no, thats why unity 7 is dead
<lotuspsychje> oh..
<Ben64> i don't know if wayland can do anything
<lotuspsychje> well big distro's use it atm..so there must be a reason wayland is good?
<Ben64> well i mean i just don't know about it
<lotuspsychje> or will that be thenext unity8 broken dream?
<ducasse> wayland actually is getting pretty usable
<EriC^^> i think wayland has better security than xorg for sure
<EriC^^> i remember reading that somewhere, it's supposed to be better in many ways, like more modern and stuff
<EriC^^> 18.04 will have wayland?
<ducasse> very likely
<Ben64> what about mir
<Ben64> is that still a thing
<lotuspsychje> mir is for unity8 right
<Ben64> ooh maybe
<Ben64> wonder if that's dead now?
<ducasse> yep, mir was now relegated to embedded aiui
<EriC^^> anybody have experience in selling buying bitcoin? lotuspsychje ?
<Ben64> i have
<Ben64> should have got in when bitcoin was <$1
<Ben64> wouldn't be hanging out here will all you free os people anymore
<Ben64> jk, i'd still be here, probably more often even
<EriC^^> i was trying to buy some bitcoin, and i saw they sell for $1297/bitcoin, with current price being $1197 in google, and it said the guy been on the site for 3months with 1000+trades and 622people, so if you do the math it's like an average of $16000 profit per month, wth is this real?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: sorry, no, there's a bitcoin channel on freenode i know
<Ben64> EriC^^: wait what
<EriC^^> if half the people bought $500 in bitcoin, that's $50 profit each time, 50x1000 that's 50,000usd he made in 3months O.o
<Ben64> who's buying btc for over market value
<Ben64> it's ~$1175 currently
<Ben64> buy for more than that and you're getting taken
<lotuspsychje> pretty sure there's a whole hacker scene on bitcoins
<EriC^^> yeah, they sell more cause it's a direct one, like you can meet the guy in person and give him cash and get bitcoin, or through western union
<lotuspsychje> so gotta be carefull out there
<Ben64> and it actually sells?
<EriC^^> also some people want it to be anonymous, like instead of sending through their bank to fund their bitcoin
<EriC^^> https://localbitcoins.com/accounts/profile/hamza72/
<Ben64> huh.
<Ben64> maybe i should start selling btc
<EriC^^> it says he has 1000+ trades, 622 people, started 3 months ago
<lotuspsychje> yeah bitcoins is big business
<EriC^^> there are only 5 people in my country selling, seems pretty hmm
<EriC^^> *sha shing* ?
<lotuspsychje> know a guy who does bitcoin server seeding
<lotuspsychje> complicated stuff
<Ben64> oh yeah that's tough to get into
<Ben64> i made a bit on dogecoin when that was new
<Ben64> mined a bunch
<lotuspsychje> !info bfgminer
<ubot5> bfgminer (source: bfgminer): multi-threaded multi-pool ASIC, FPGA and GPU bitcoin miner. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.0+dfsg-1build1 (xenial), package size 485 kB, installed size 1483 kB
<Ben64> i had to compile my own
<lotuspsychje> neat
<Ben64> yeah i might start selling bitcoin
<lotuspsychje> alot forums for that
<Ben64> people near me selling for 1200~1300
<Ben64> buy for 1175, free money
<lotuspsychje> crazy world, real money is vanishing
<EriC^^> i'm talking to some guy, i initiated the trade, he's super responsive in the chat and stuff
<EriC^^> i wonder if he'll explain a bit about the business since we're both lebanese
<Ben64> if you want to buy some, you could just use credit card though
<Ben64> maybe its harder in !US
<EriC^^> yeah it is harder i think
<Ben64> nobody in my immediate area, i'll make a post and see what happens
<Ben64> For your ads to display you need to have Bitcoins in your LocalBitcoins wallet. You need 0.2 BTC or more for advertisements with online payment methods and 0.1 BTC or more for local advertisements (Cash).
<Ben64> Each completed trade costs advertisers 1% of the total trade amount. See all fees on our fees page.
<Ben64> aw
<lotuspsychje> nice to find a controversial way to earn money (from home)
<EriC^^> not *really* from home
<EriC^^> you need to meet up with the guy
<lotuspsychje> and actually help the world for dirty 'real' money
<Ben64> yeah it seems the in person cash trades are the best
<Ben64> could also trade gift cards and stuff, which is interesting
<Ben64> those get a worse value than cash of course
<lotuspsychje> sounds like johhny nmemonic movie
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> laptops, cash transfers lol
<EriC^^> man it made a killing though, bitcoin was around $1-$100 for a long time then went to like $1000+
<Ben64> yeah
<Ben64> thought it was a trap back then, could have been a millionaire
<EriC^^> that's pretty nuts
<lotuspsychje> welcome Guest15824
<Guest15824> Welcome!
<lotuspsychje> oh thank you!
<lotuspsychje> wb brunch875
<lotuspsychje> !info swig
<ubot5> swig (source: swig): Generate scripting interfaces to C/C++ code. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 307 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info swig zesty
<ubot5> swig (source: swig): Generate scripting interfaces to C/C++ code. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.10-1.1 (zesty), package size 6 kB, installed size 311 kB
<lotuspsychje> is !pinning still a valid thing to do really?
<lotuspsychje> how is that different from backports?
<ducasse> why shouldn't it be?
<lotuspsychje> was just wondering
<ducasse> i rarely do it, though, not something you need often :)
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> i also rather use things vanilla
<lotuspsychje> but on gnome3 ill have to tune things to light/fast for my users :p
<lotuspsychje> hmmm no new factoids yet...https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=added%20DESC&page=0
<lotuspsychje> and so many stuff changed recently
<lotuspsychje> hey hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> good morning BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ducasse
<immu> BluesKaj: hey goodmorning
<BluesKaj> Hi immu
<lotuspsychje> https://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-released/
<immu> BluesKaj: whats up : upgraded yet?
<lotuspsychje> hey xangua
<xangua> Morning
<lotuspsychje> !info xbindkeys
<ubot5> xbindkeys (source: xbindkeys): Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.6-1 (xenial), package size 31 kB, installed size 126 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info qgis zesty
<ubot5> qgis (source: qgis): Geographic Information System (GIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.14.11+dfsg-2 (zesty), package size 3560 kB, installed size 11757 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info qgis yakkety
<ubot5> qgis (source: qgis): Geographic Information System (GIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.14.5+dfsg-2 (yakkety), package size 3559 kB, installed size 11726 kB
<lotuspsychje> welcome technochips
<technochips> what
<lotuspsychje> well-come
<technochips> yes i see
<technochips> you just welcomed me from me starting up my computer and having polari auto-startup
<technochips> thanks
<ducasse> that's what you get for trying to be nice, lotuspsychje ;)
<BluesKaj> wth was he talking about ?
<ducasse> "how dare you highlight me", probably...
<BluesKaj> then he should shut off notification links
<ducasse> or not autojoin channels he's not following anyway, maybe.
<BluesKaj> yup
<ducasse> so, are you still on debian?
<BluesKaj> yes
<ducasse> what is it you prefer to ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> I'm using it as a back fall in kubuntu goes kaput...they aren't much different except for the default installed packages
<BluesKaj> in case
<ducasse> right. i'm getting a little annoyed with the "autostart all the things!" thing in ubuntu, i've disabled and removed a lot of default stuff.
<BluesKaj> I used debian many yrs ago, but when i discovered kubuntu it was easier to use in my early linux days and ai stayed with it
<ducasse> i've been thinking about switching to sid, but first i'm testing out arch. kind of like it so far, it reminds me of slackware in some ways.
<BluesKaj> I'm still on kubuntu 17.04 and will probly start testing 17.10 in the next few weeks
<ducasse> me too :) the laptop is for testing stuff :)
<BluesKaj> lots of the kubuntu testers use VMs as testbeds, but ai've never found them reliable so I still dual boot
<BluesKaj> I've switched to debian-jessie on the laptop ...very stable
<ducasse> besides, testing on hardware is better. if everybody tested on vms there would only be so many different results.
<ducasse> jessie is dead stable, but too old for my use. there are certain things i use that 'need' to be newer versions.
<BluesKaj> the reason i switched to debian on the laptop was I was getting false hardrive errors on kubuntu 16.10 and It would revert back to the same errors even after using e2fsck to fix it. plus wifi was giving me problems
<ducasse> weird, but these things happen. i got some ata errors from my bluray writer after burning an iso yesterday, thinking of ripping it out.
<BluesKaj> ducasse:  does brasero work ok , or do you use wodim?
<BluesKaj> k3b has been hopeless on my machines for over 2 yrs now, I files a couple of bugs , but they didn't receive much prority so I just switched to wodim in the terminal
<ducasse> i used xfburn, actually. worked like a charm. i didn't want a ton of deps, so brasero and k3b were both out.
<ducasse> i _could_ have used wodim, but for some reason i've always hated dealing with it directly.
<BluesKaj> right
<ducasse> xfburn doesn't have lots of functionality like k3b, but for just burning an existing iso it's usable.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: im always being nice :p
<ducasse> i know you are :)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: just set up an lxc container to isolate wine, i need it for winbox
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: their working at our flat roof here
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ah yeah that router app you needed
<ducasse> working? doing what?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: place epdm roofing, you know that?
<ducasse> (yes, it's for the mikrotik boxes.)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: its from the same material firestone uses for its tires
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: they give 50 years garantueed life & waterproof on it
<ducasse> oh, right, for waterproofing or something?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<ducasse> good, will they finish today?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: no, the second roof tomorrow (if it doesnt rain)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: better hope for nice weather then :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah :p
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: well the first guy that cam to see, said 12.000 euro
<ducasse> ouch :-(
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: so now we found a second opinion
<lotuspsychje> will do it for much less
<lotuspsychje> like 6000 for the material now
<lotuspsychje> lot of money for just a roof :p
<ducasse> absolutely, but better than water dripping inside :)
<lotuspsychje> exactly
<lotuspsychje> we want it all made up once and for good
<ducasse> and it feels so much better when all those things are fixed :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: nothing to find as winbox alternative, too bad, all forums show wine
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: we had water damage with the last snow, so we wanna avoid that in the future
<ducasse> i can use the web ui or ssh, but winbox has a few things the others don't.
<ducasse> i found this really nice router monitoring thing - routers2. uses snmp to get data, draws nice graphs and calculates totals etc.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> etherape for routers :p
<ducasse> it generates web pages that i serve locally with apache, works like a charm :)
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> hi philipballew
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: http://www.steveshipway.org/software/index2.html
<lotuspsychje> summary screens lookin handy
<lotuspsychje> hey nacc
<nacc> lotuspsychje: morning
<ducasse> \o nacc
<nacc> how's everyone this morning?
<lotuspsychje> nacc: we had a very noobie troll morning
<nacc> oh excellent
<nacc> sad to have missed it :)
<lotuspsychje> +the regular non-lts 17.04 oops its not LTS?
<nacc> no
<nacc> 16.04 and 18.04 are lts
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nacc> lotuspsychje: context?
<lotuspsychje> nacc: i mean we having a bunch of such users
<nacc> lotuspsychje: oh! that was the troll?
<lotuspsychje> severals
<nacc> great
<nacc> one sec, puppy is clearly eating somethig she's not supposed to
<nacc> (too quiet)
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-1704-desks&num=1
 * nacc hasn't played a non-steam-board-game computer game in ... 10 years?
<lotuspsychje> :p
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje:  I don't trust phoronix, it's led me astray in th epast
<lotuspsychje> oh?
<BluesKaj> especially with graphics advice
<BluesKaj> so i stay away now when it come sup on google, which it seems to do a lot
<lotuspsychje> kk
<ducasse> never read phoronix, the focus on graphics/gaming is not to my taste.
<nacc> and very specific high-end rigs
<nacc> which i think are not relevant
<nacc> also, honestly, who honestly cares about gaming on linux?
<nacc> err, not two honestly's :)
<nacc> and by who, i mean, who is going to make it better?
<nacc> steam, i guess, but they aren't doing the graphics work itself
<ducasse> imvho, if you want to do gaming you probably shouldn't be on linux.
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> if that's your #1 use case
<ducasse> i'm curious if wayland will make any difference there. of course the drivers still need to improve, but it's my impression wayland throws up fewer roadblocks than x.
<lotuspsychje> https://cubethethird.wordpress.com/2017/01/15/the-current-state-of-gaming-on-wayland/
<lotuspsychje> thats few months ago
<nacc> ducasse: i think it will hopefully encourage some improvements at the now common graphcis stack
<nacc> improvements that it felt like x was never going to make
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: did you read this1? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/android-apps-linux-desktop-anbox
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: yes, we've had a few users complain that it doesn't work, even though the github page says "pre-alpha, expect crashes, not for end users" :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: but its a start right, good idea?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: of course, although i personally don't care about it. i have no need for it.
<ducasse> that snap runs totally unconfined, though, which is probably a really bad idea with random android apps.
<lotuspsychje> lol yeah
<lotuspsychje> the lack of apps on touch were a pain for many users
<ducasse> that was where this could be necessary, now it seems more like a fun idea than useful to me.
<lotuspsychje> !grep
<ubot5> grep is a command-line tool that finds a string in a file or a stream. Grep can be recursive through directories and searches can be simple or complex. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<lotuspsychje> nacc: see what i mean with whole morning trolls :p
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> there should be a !shutup trigger
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> we have a lot of triggers suggestions, but nobody cares anymore so it seems nacc
<nacc> lotuspsychje: :)
<nacc> i got one fix in a while back
<lotuspsychje> yeah that hw kernel?
<lotuspsychje> we need a modern trigger adding by the volunteers
<nacc> yeah
<lotuspsychje> something that records our sugests
<lotuspsychje> hmm perhaps ill talk to genii about it
<nacc> yeah, that should be relatively easy to bot itself
<nacc> or put them on the wiki?
<lotuspsychje> nacc: the factoid wiki, or a wiki that would records our suggestions?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i'm not sure which makes sense
<nacc> i think the latter
<nacc> as someone has to approve the suggestion to the factoid
<lotuspsychje> also good idea
<lotuspsychje> but right now, our attempts get lost in ubuntu ops timezones
<lotuspsychje> so in theory we have to repeat over and over for someone to see and has time to add
<lotuspsychje> not very practical
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yeah
<lotuspsychje> DArqueBishop: can you explain that statement?
<lotuspsychje> DArqueBishop: think 17.10 wont have gnome?
<DArqueBishop> lotuspsychje: I don't know. I'm hardly an expert and saying "I'm pretty sure" gives me room to be wrong.
<lotuspsychje> think ive read somewhere it might happen, as a test before 18.04
<DArqueBishop> I should say, "I don't know for certain, but I'm going by what I read."
<DArqueBishop> (What I thought I read.)
<lotuspsychje> lets c what the future will bring us
<lotuspsychje> welcome krypto_
<krypto_> hey lotuspsychje
<baizon> wow, kde is pretty awesome to be honest :)
<baizon> it feels much "newer" then unity
<ducasse> twm is all you need ;)
<ducasse> ruh-roh, he's back...
<baizon> thank god i dont have nvidia :D so many problems with it when using bleeding edge :>
<daftykins> none i've ever heard about :)
<daftykins> you must be going out of your way to be awkward to get problems with nvidia
<oerheks> there is a bug with ubuntu-gnome + nvidia 375 .. well, only on gnome
<oerheks> dkms is not created
<daftykins> oh 17.04 talk?
<oerheks> jups
<daftykins> heh this years releases are moot to me ;D all the cool kids run LTS!
 * Menzador installs Arch onto daftykins ' main machine.
<daftykins> no thanks, i'm not a computer chav
<daftykins> ricing my OS
<ducasse> daftykins: don't use that ghastly word, please :)
 * daftykins chases ducasse with a packet of rice
<lotuspsychje> pizzatime laterz guys
<kvant> I've tried Fedora Gnome, Ubuntu Gnome and several other options and came back to Ubuntu Unity, I think that people don't even know how good this we have it now (I respect that some might prefer Gnome though)
<daftykins> technically it *is* gnome :>
<kvant> Unity shell vs. Gnome shell
<daftykins> yes, obvious
<brunch875> fedora gnome has some big pros, such as the behaviour of notifications and the bleeding edge of packages
<brunch875> or even wayland
<brunch875> but drivers for the video card are a massive headache
<kvant> yes, ofc, it's a very fine system, but for my desktop work, despite being years and years old, this Unity desktop is miles ahead, esthetically and in terms of workflow
<daftykins> fedora is hilariously backwards when it comes to non-free drivers
<kvant> wayland is still not totally ready, for example I had terrible fps in steam games under wayland, had to run gnome under xorg
<kvant> daftykins, I can life with rpmfusion etc., but it's still such a better user experience to get it all ready out of the box on ubuntu
<kvant> live*
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-15
<daftykins> !info linux-generic zesty
<ubot5> Package linux-generic does not exist in zesty
<daftykins> !info linux-image-generic zesty
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.19.21 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<oerheks> hi there lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o . Off to a good start on your day .
<lotuspsychje> hello Bashing-om
<nathan420> hi
<nathan420> what is your favorite operating system"?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu!
<nathan420> why is it better than windows?
<lotuspsychje> because of everything
<oerheks> what is windows?
<nathan420> why is it better than macos?
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: try it yourself and find out
<nathan420> i have
<nathan420> i haven't tried 17.04 yet
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: whats your conclusion?
<nathan420> well it's nice but it lacks in interface
<nathan420> also i prefer mac because of it not crashing as much as ubuntu did when i installed stuff
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: you can choose different flavors/interfaces
<nathan420> macos is retard proof while ubuntu requires the user to know what they're doing and challenges them to learn more
<Ben64> not true
<oerheks> overpriced child-labor hardware ... meh
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: define 'crash' on ubuntu?
<nathan420> system program error detected
<nathan420> on startup
<nathan420> after installing packages
<nathan420> and i get like 20 of those windows
<nathan420> but that's because i am retarded and don't know what i'm doing or why i'm getting those errors
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: thats not a crash, its a bug you can report
<oerheks> LoLz .. but you haven't tried 17.04
<Ben64> did you click on it to find more information
<nathan420> i did
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: what did it say?
<nathan420> did i know what any of that meant? absolutely not
<nathan420> if they could make an interface that is just as good as macos then it'd be the best os in the world
<nathan420> just my opinion
<nathan420> but ubuntu doesn't have apple's budget
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: if mac is the best, why did you ask the question?
<nathan420> ubuntu is excellent
<Menzador> But macOS is superior?
<Menzador> I don't understand.
<nathan420> there needs to be a support guide that offers videos and reading guides for those people like me who are complete morons
<lotuspsychje> g0d355__: morning
<Bashing-om> nathan420: Try the xfce4 desktop .
<nathan420> i have
<nathan420> i've also tried other desktops
<nathan420> i think that causes bugs
<nathan420> like the different desktop variations
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: ubuntu has tons of support, what are you talking about?
<nathan420> no i mean like new users are told to rtfm
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: please dont generalize things, you can only speak of your system
<Menzador> Really? I don't remember doing that... and I've only been here 4 years
<nathan420> but if they'd make it so you have a website with a nice layout and videos and tutorials it'd be a lot better for everyone
<Menzador> (used Ubuntu longer than that mind you)
<lotuspsychje> !manual | nathan420
<ubot5> nathan420: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Menzador> How dare you insult the Ubuntu Website!
<nathan420> i've used ubuntu since ubuntu 4.10
<nathan420> but i've never progressed
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: now your trolling...
<nathan420> i'm the laziest person i've ever met
<nathan420> no i am not trolling
<nathan420> my skills plateaued
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: mac os x is the best, but you have used ubuntu for years?
<lotuspsychje> explain that
<nathan420> well they're a lot better because they make their system idiot proof
<Menzador> oh yeah?
<nathan420> yeah
<nathan420> and i am an idiot
<Menzador> Prove it!
<Menzador> By what standard do you say you're an idiot?
<Bashing-om> nathan420: Honestly, I have been doing ubuntu support on many fronts for several years, and it is rare and always unacceptable to be told RTFM. That is not in our way or the best interest .
<oerheks> what is wrong with rtfm ?
<nathan420> i don't pay attention and i read the first few letters of every word to determine what it is and i skim over text which causes more problems for me and i don't care to fix it because that makes me read at 5350 wors per minute
<Menzador> !rtfm | oerheks , feel free to read
<Menzador> yikes
<Menzador> we don't have that factoid anymore!
<Menzador> oerheks: First off it uses the f-word
<nathan420> the first time i tried ubuntu i was constantly told to rtfm
<Ben64> by who
<nathan420> people online
<Menzador> nathan420: When was this?
<nathan420> 12 years ago just about
<Ben64> that doesn't happen in #ubuntu
<Ben64> lol
<Menzador> people where online?
<nathan420> yeah
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: ubuntu is for novice and expert users...define what you mean by idiot proof, what should ubuntu do?
<Ben64> i'll tell people occasionally to check the manual, but it's to help them help themselves
<nathan420> i think ubuntu should lock things right out of the box
<nathan420> just like apple
<Menzador> "Ubuntu killed my pet budgerigar!"
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: it already does
<Menzador> "Ubuntu tore down an entire skyscraper in 2 minutes!"
<Ben64> the whole point is to give choice
<Menzador> "Ubuntu ate my homework!"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Menzador> (Ooh, 1 outta 3 ain't bad.)
<nathan420> i don't know if failsafes for failed installs exist
<nathan420> because it sure doesn't feel like it
<Menzador> Why does your system need to be failsafe?
<nathan420> because i fail more than i succeed
<nathan420> i'm a living failure
<Menzador> Especially since I know people who need their system to break on a regular basis
<Ben64> you need more self confidence
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: your trolling from one topic to another..avoiding straight answers
<Menzador> Because if it doesn't break it's a false positive :P
<nathan420> i'm not trolling
<nathan420> and it's you're not your
<Bashing-om> nathan420: Consider, that one is only as good as the tools they use. We do work hard to push to get you up on the learning curve - not tear you down  :)
<Menzador> Happy Saturday, ET USA!
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: so from all this said...whats your end conclusion for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: you are now at a point to make choices
<nathan420> what i am going to dedicate my time to in the upcoming future is make ubuntu great by providing guides and curated content by experts and upload it to the internet and have a nice interface where people can look at it and will look through it
<nathan420> but feel free to steal this idea
<nathan420> if it won't happen i'll do it but i take a long time to do things because i am lazier than a turtle
<nacc> nathan420: your time would probably be better spent improving the official documentation
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: ubuntu's website has a virtual tour for years
<nathan420> virtual tour?
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: to have a look at the nice interface?
<nacc> and i don't understand how you deciding to do something ensures you get curated content by experts -- seems like we'd already have that
<oerheks> turtles are faster ..
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nathan420> no i'd just ask people and then have a bunch of people bash it like peer reviewed articles
<nathan420> in that fashion lol
<oerheks> oh no, are you an omgubuntu reporter?
<nacc> asking people does not make it 'content by experts'
<nathan420> yes it does
<nathan420> especially when people who are high up there
<nacc> you have to ask *experts* to make it 'content by experts'
<nacc> not "people"
<nathan420> assholes by the likes of linus torvalds
<nathan420> and such
<nacc> alright someone ban nathan420
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: please keep it polite here
<nacc> no time for that garbage
<nathan420> because i am calling linus torvalds what he is?
<nathan420> i respect the guy for his great input
<nathan420> and him being an asshole is just great for things like this
<nacc> nathan420: because you didn't read the /topic, clearly, and the guidelines clearly state policy for language
<nacc> also what does linus have to do with ubuntu?
<nathan420> asshole is not a bad word
<nathan420> he invented ubuntu
<nacc> lol
<nacc> nathan420: ok, you're absolutely a troll
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | nathan420 read here
<ubot5> nathan420 read here: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nathan420> he and mark shuttleworth
<nathan420> mark shuttleworth worked closely with linus torvalds
<lotuspsychje> !info bonnie++ | Bashing-om
<ubot5> Bashing-om: bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1.97.1 (xenial), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<lotuspsychje> https://yunit.io/
<lotuspsychje> the unity8 fork is born :p #yunit
<EriC^^> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<Bashing-om> hey EriC^^ .. Good that you are able to be here . Glad to read ya ;)
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om lotuspsychje
<ducasse> hi all
<Bashing-om> *ducasse* slips in while I was not looking :)
<ducasse> hiya, Bashing-om - how's life? :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: System still beating me up .. lotus is alleviating the best he can :) Got a coule of other things to do to see if we can isolate the freezing issue .
<ducasse> it's freezing again? i thought that got fixed :(
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Nawww .. no fix yet . Keep messing about and hope for the best . Sometrimes will go for days at a time with no problems . and sometimes it takes these freezing incidents one after the other . - nothing consistent I can lay it too !
<ducasse> i had these mysterious crashes where my desktop would suddenly hard-reset for no apparent reason while i was working on it remotely.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: lotuspsychje Has given me a couple of ideas to play around with .
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<ducasse> then i discovered it got warm, so my cat slept on top of it, and when she woke up she pressed the reset button :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> hi lo* :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: I have learned to save all my work *frequently* .
<ducasse> autosave ftw
<lotuspsychje> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, lotuspsychje
<ducasse> how are you two? any easter plans?
<ducasse> Bashing-om: have you got another machine on the same network?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: No - not yet .. that too is in the planning stage . See if I can SSH into this box when it freezes .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Netconsole
<Bashing-om> ducasse: reading .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: it might give you a better view of the crash than a local log
<lordievader> ducasse: Doing good. Other than having some nice food, not really. Do you have any plans?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Logging is not pertanent./ when the freeze happens nothing is logged - yea I been tailing /var/log/syslog and journalctl and as well top . Not a thing to note and then suddemly no mouse or keyboard and time is stopped on the clock . Seems to networking is down - so maybe a waste of time to try and SSH in ..
<lordievader> Memory full?
<lordievader> I.e. lots of swapping going on.
<Bashing-om> not according to top . lordievader - was running all day this day with a minimal load on the system and still got a freeze incident .
<ducasse> lordievader: my mother and sister might visit, so i'll be cooking dinner for them. other than that, just play with arch etc :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: cool! here same friends over dinner
<Bashing-om> lordievader: I watch for swapping and it is rare that I have enough going on to touch swap .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: it could be just a gui crash or something, so i'd still try ssh and/or netconsole
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Yeah .. is in the works :)
<lordievader> Bashing-om: Annoying issue.
<ducasse> Bashing-om: this is the same machine you did the bios update on, right?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Affirmative . latest bios to try and get the ole box up to SSD standards . Found out to set raid enabled to have AHCI .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: i see lotus suggests stressing the system, try 'stress' in addition to bonnie++ - bonnie is mostly for i/o.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: K; will do that too . I was real disappointed in that this day I deliberaely did not load up the system, and still got a freeze . Most all set back to defaults.
<Bashing-om> diarpi: stress installed - will run in the AM see what I can learn .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: hope it reveals something, you must have tested just about everything now :)
<lordievader> Could it be a bad PSU?
<lordievader> They give the strangest behaviour.
<lordievader> The computer of my father would just randomly restart.
<Bashing-om> lordievader: Thought that too, pulled 2 drives to lessen the load .
<lordievader> Replaced the PSU, gone issue.
<Bashing-om> Should not fjewio - in main - be directed to #ubuntu-ops ?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: he has 750 watt, should be plenty
<lordievader> There is a difference between enough watts and a bad PSU ;)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the freezes started when plugged his ssd, hence why the bonnie stresstest
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: true, but bad psu results mostly in pc shutdown
<lordievader> Well in my experience, it can have very strange results.
<Bashing-om> lordievader: PSU: Beefy fans on this box that are loud and I note no change in the fan noise when the system freezes up .
<lotuspsychje> welcome avis
<ducasse> Bashing-om: i second lordievader's suggestion to test the psu if you can, it can indeed have strange results
<Bashing-om> ducasse: lordievader : On my list to get a new test meter , present one got wet and that was the end of the fluke :(
<ducasse> Bashing-om: or test with another psu if you have a spare
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Is a good thought . see what I can pull out of the rust pile .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: what happens if you remove the ssd - is it stable then?
<ducasse> (sorry if i've asked before)
<lotuspsychje> bbl shop
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> good morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse
<BluesKaj> I just read that Fedora 25 with Gnome 3.22 is using Wayland instead of X and it's very smooth, unfortunately not so great on nvidia gpus
<ducasse> i know, i was actually thinking of testing it out myself. i've played with wayland on my laptop, and it was super smooth compared to x. felt very 'silky', if you know what i mean?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> thining of trying it on my laptop as well, no nvidia there
<BluesKaj> thinking
<ducasse> amd (radeon driver) on my laptop, intel in the desktop. that's the one i'm most curious about, i'll have to install wayland on it and see. there's a ppa with fairly updated packages.
<ducasse> i had trouble building the compositor i want on ubuntu, though, some libs it wasn't too happy about. nearly led to deps hell, so i'm wary of trying again.
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<ducasse> \o pauljw :)
<pauljw> o/
<Oerheks> :-)
<ducasse> Oerheks: wb :)
<pauljw> hey Oerheks
<ducasse> has any of you tested the iridium browser?
<Oerheks> just got back in, from easter-shopping ....... crazy people
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
 * BluesKaj checks iridium browser
 * ducasse clicks 'download'
 * Oerheks kills a process and goes to jail
 * ducasse bakes a cake for Oerheks with an exploit inside
<Oerheks> heya xangua :-D
<xangua> Hi
<BluesKaj> odd the commands to setup the repos for the browser fail to do anything in the terminal here
<BluesKaj> anyway i'm not that curious, I already run chrome
<ducasse> worked fine here
<BluesKaj> ducasse:  this ? https://iridiumbrowser.de/downloads/linux.html
<ducasse> BluesKaj: yep. oddly, the first thing it did on startup was to ask if i wanted to log in to google :) (the faq warns about this, though, but i don't understand why they didn't just remove it)
<BluesKaj> I'm on debian atm, it failed to insta;ll the repos so no bpackage was available
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
<pauljw> was outside with Jack...
<BluesKaj> ok wirking now, had to install apt-transport-https
<BluesKaj> very simiilar to chrome pauljw, seems ok tho , but I'll stick with chrome
<ducasse> i'm kind of interested in all the anti-data-leaking features, will try it out some.
<BluesKaj> installed fedora 25 with gnome3.22, seems slick etc with wayland , but that doesn't help much when you don't like the DE, so I don't think it's long for my laptop .
<brunch875> BluesKaj, I thought I was the only one who was giving fedora a try
<brunch875> I like how I get python3.6 and git 2.12 on fedora+1
<pauljw> BluesKaj, aren't there other DEs available to install?
<BluesKaj> hmm, sftp just crashed my whole network.  Was transferring some pics from the this pc to the laptop and it also knocked wife's pc offline and my laptop. Trying rsync instead and so far so good.
<Bashing-om> I'm Baaccckkk :) Ready or not here I come .
<daftykins> :D wb!
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Let's see if and how long I can stay up // See what happens now with this ole box here .
<daftykins> well that didn't look good...
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-16
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> happy easter to all
<ducasse> hi all
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey hey ducasse
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: any plans for today?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yes, familly day with coffee & cake
<ducasse> ooh, cake! :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i'll spend the day playing with my arch install, i've more or less got things the way i like them now.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> morning g0d355__
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lotuspsychje> re
<lotuspsychje> budgie should now be on !flavors right?
<EriC^^> budgie?
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje :D
<lotuspsychje> !budgie
<ubot5> Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release will be 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<Ben64> !unity
<ubot5> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Ben64> !notunity
<ubot5> Since Ubuntu 11.10, !Unity is the default desktop in Ubuntu. For the !GNOME 3 desktop, install "gnome-shell". For !MATE, the continuation of GNOME 2, install "mate-desktop". For GNOME Flashback, install "gnome-session-flashback". Also see !flavors.
<Ben64> hmm
<lotuspsychje> they got alota work Ben64 :p
<EriC^^> hmm it looks neat
<Ben64> weird to mention 11.04/11.10 now
<Ben64> !party
<ubot5> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Ben64> ew, outdated
<lotuspsychje> !flavors
<ubot5> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lotuspsychje> good good
<Ben64> so no more list
<lotuspsychje> seems like it
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lotuspsychje> hey hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse
<brunch875> hiyo BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> Hi brunch875
<lotuspsychje> hi brunch875
<brunch875> hai lotuspsychje
<brunch875> I like this salutation circlejerk
<brunch875> pretty fancy
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> welcome the the greatest volunteers club
<lotuspsychje> bbl cake & cofeee
<lotuspsychje> happy eastern to all
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<xangua> Good midnight!
<lotuspsychje> hey xangua
<lotuspsychje> city walk today, have a nice one guys
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> hi lordievader - i'm ok, thanks, how about you?
<lordievader> I'm doing good. Last week before vacation 😁
<ducasse> nice - going somewhere?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jink> Hi BluesKaj. :)
<BluesKaj> hey jink
<daftykins> heya \o
<ducasse> hi guys, how are you?
<daftykins> hey hey, not bad here thanks - on top of my jobs now so finding things to do :) how's you today?
<ducasse> quiet day here, snow is melting rapidly
<daftykins> ooh, is it finally the spring coming through?
<ducasse> hoping so, but not putting money on it quite yet
<daftykins> :D
<BluesKaj> heh, we have more snow now than the middle of Jan and almost as cold...never seen such a cold "spring"
<ducasse> was raining all night here, think it took out nearly a foot of snow
<BluesKaj> must be what Siberia is like in spring here
<BluesKaj> forecasting cold weather til May
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<LtWorf_> BluesKaj: where do you live?
<BluesKaj> LtWorf_, 400Km North of Toronto in Canada
<LtWorf_> wow that's like, muuuuuch more south than me
<LtWorf_> sweden
<lotuspsychje> new bionic update added memory leak package
<lotuspsychje> not sure yet how that works
<daftykins> free memory leaks? :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> how y'doing lotus?
<lotuspsychje> fine mate, went city shopping today
<daftykins> ooh nice, get anything good?
<leftyfb> memory leak package?
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: leaksanitizer
<leftyfb> I'll have to check that out, thanks
<BluesKaj> oh "depnds", like the adult diapers from ppl with leaky bladders  :-)
<leftyfb> poor MAAS. I think it's got potential, but it just doesn't feel like a complete product
<TJ-> leftyfb: agree, and too many bugs
<leftyfb> I worked pretty closely with Andreas on it. Got some features into it but it was always like pulling teeth to ask for things
<TJ-> yes, I was testing it out but I don't trust it enough. Prefer my existing self-created system
<leftyfb> it was pretty nice for bare metal
<leftyfb> though creating and importing custom images wasn't straight forward
<leftyfb> I was always dealing with POWER8 and different kernels so we had to do workarounds to force the environments we needed for testing/certification
<leftyfb> ubottu needs a !hello or !hi
<nacc> leftyfb: yeah
<nacc> leftyfb: i usually use a !ask
<leftyfb> yeah, I've been using that as well
<leftyfb> it sort of works
<nacc> leftyfb: right, it's almost generic enough
<leftyfb> But doesn't exactly address this isn't a discussion channel
<nacc> yeah
<leftyfb> TJ-: I was hoping for landscape to get integrated into MAAS. That would have made a ton of sense to me and been more of a complete product
<lotuspsychje_> !support | leftyfb welcome :p
<ubot5`> leftyfb welcome :p: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<OerHeks> change my name in 'Paid' and you get paid-support too
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<lotuspsychje_> !ubuntuone
<ubot5`> The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<lotuspsychje> pretty neat shot https://www.deviantart.com/art/Screenshot-from-2018-04-06-09-16-43-739090154
<pragmaticenigma> why can't that be the default?
<lotuspsychje> would be nice heh
<pragmaticenigma> crisp, clean, uncomplicated
<lotuspsychje> no sign of suru icons yet neithere here
<pragmaticenigma> say what?
<lotuspsychje> im curious abiout final
<lotuspsychje> new icons in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> I doubt their much different than current
<lotuspsychje> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-18-04-release-features/
<lotuspsychje> curious about boot speed too
<pragmaticenigma> boot speed is subjective though... and depends on the system's configuration
<pragmaticenigma> Windows 10 boots in such a strange way... that it gives the appearance that it boots faster when in actuallity it just boots in an optimized order that enables user login prior to the system booting up being completed
<JimBuntu> My Lenovo takes about 8 seconds to go from off to logged into Ubuntu and able to pull up the Dash/etc
<JimBuntu> This includes my having to type in my password
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> my xenial boxes always ran like rocket on ssd
<lotuspsychje> now on bionic its different story..
<JimBuntu> That laptop has Xenial on it, I haven't installed Bionic on anything yet
<pragmaticenigma> if I really wanted to take the time to tweak the heck out of my machine I could probably get boot times lower than a few seconds... I just don't really care as the machine spends 99% of it's time on
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: what's crackin'?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: shopping day all day
<pragmaticenigma> mean while... what's this video to read things? why not just put that in the article???
<EriC^^> nice
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: i like to get the most out of a machine
<lotuspsychje> and always loved how linux revived machines
<pragmaticenigma> My celeron laptops take a bit to boot, but usually are up and running in 30 seconds... give or take (server mode)
<lotuspsychje> would love to see this continues
<lotuspsychje> i like they added mini to setup now..
<pragmaticenigma> celeron 2006
<pragmaticenigma> 2004*
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> i never throw away old hardware, daftykins knows that :p
<lotuspsychje> even if it was an atari to play pong on
<JimBuntu> not an atari, but I did trash my Coleco Adam
<lotuspsychje> :p
<pragmaticenigma> i want to bring my old AMD Athlon back online
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: my bionic desktop running amd 3200+ with an old ati X800 + samsung 85O pro ssd
<pragmaticenigma> It started having issues around 2006 with kernels... not sure if it was X at fault, the GPU, or OS... was running Fedora I think at the time
<lotuspsychje> okay tv time guys
<lotuspsychje> ttyl all
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> shopping bbl
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lordievader> Hey ducasse , how are you doing?
<ducasse> morning lordievader, all good here thanks. how are you doing?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<ducasse> excellent! :) still a bit sleepy, but this, too, shall pass...
<lordievader> Bit sleepy here too.
<lordievader> But didn't have coffee yet... perhaps that will change.
<lordievader> They are messing with the lights here. <turn on> <dim> <turn off> <repeat>
<lordievader> Oh, I forgot <insanely bright> at random times.
<ducasse> sounds like a good excuse to go get coffee
<lordievader> Coffee has been drunk :D
<ducasse> feeling better? ;)
<lordievader> Somewhat
<ducasse> caffeine tends to help with that
<ducasse> lordievader: i see you've been introduced to Neo4 and another one of his get rich quick schemes - tread carefully ;)
<lordievader> I've talked to him before... His English hasn't improved -.-
<ducasse> amusing - "have you tried a channel for your native language?" "no, i can understand you fine!"
<ducasse> "yes, that's not the problem"
<ducasse> :)
<lordievader> That... It took quite a bit of strength not to say that.
<ducasse> i suspect he's using something like google translate at least from time to time
<kkremitzki> I was observing that discussion as well and I gotta say you navigated it quite well lordievader
<lordievader> I'm still not sure if he just wants to host a web server or start a company...
<ducasse> lordievader: the answer to that is 'yes'
<lordievader> XD
<ducasse> he wants to get as much money as possible for minimum effort
<lordievader> Well good luck with that if you want to use self signed certs and do not want to spend money on things.
<lordievader> I.e. win the lottery.
<ducasse> he thinks he can set up a website and instantly transform himself into mark zuckerberg
<JimBuntu> Well, it's that easy isn't it?
<TJ-> well he's correct in one sense: he'll leak all his customers personal information
<JimBuntu> ... and become a jerk, and rip people off... and companies off... become isolated... ok, I'll stop ;-)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JimBuntu> Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<LtWorf> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi LtWorf
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> eyi lordievader
<BluesKaj> hey even :-)
<BluesKaj> still on my first coffee, not quite awake yet...
<lordievader> ;)
<OerHeks> I switched from windows to linux, because of the attitude of windows users..
<BluesKaj> really OerHeks? or are you just quoting someone?
<leftyfb> wanna see me make him go nuts?
<OerHeks> yeah, i have the vista dvd somewhere.. but the machine is gone :-D
<BluesKaj> even W7 is getting old ...ran poorly on my 2008 vintage HP so i dumped it
<OerHeks> "because of the aptitude of windows users.. " hips
<OerHeks> i have never seen a better windows than w9
<leftyfb> cute
<leftyfb> I've been saying for years, Windows should just be a DE on top of the linux kernel. Bring along their compatibility of software and make the world a better place
<JimBuntu> I'm using Darwin Kernel Version 17.4.0 and it's better ;-)
<OerHeks> oh, i was thinking windows should just be office360, and flightsimulator
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<OerHeks> fresh slagroomsoesjes
<JimBuntu> good afternoon.
<OerHeks> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey JimBuntu & OerHeks
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, he removed softwarecenter, we tried to help him installing chrome.deb but he keeps on ranting
<BluesKaj> tell hin to install gdebi
<JimBuntu> he removed software center?!
<OerHeks> MJCD> im pretty sure I uninstalled software centre
<JimBuntu> omgosh, I missed that part
<OerHeks> bla bla factory default..
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> its about time all those messers install ubuntu mini from now on
<lotuspsychje> instead of purging they can buildup their mess
<leftyfb> ugh, don't bring them here
<BluesKaj> heh
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: the reason why i do that, is because they keep rambling in main, here we can confront them
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: last time bugsbunny got himself in trouble same way
<lotuspsychje> got banned in #freenode for non stop
<BluesKaj> anyway time to do some errands....BBL
<lotuspsychje> we might need a new !ltsupgrade
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade
<ubot5`> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<OerHeks> into:  don
<pragmaticenigma> I like living in the past thank you
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> prepare to be explaing this alot the comming time
<OerHeks> i like dying in the future.. does that count too?
<lotuspsychje> ill idle in the present
<OerHeks> NationalSiblingsDay .. oh now i undersstand
<lotuspsychje> bbl eat resto ; )
<OerHeks> is bugsbunny back?
<nacc> seems like it
<OerHeks> Today Mark Zuckerberger does not wear a grey turtleneck
<OerHeks> \0/
<JanC> it's a "kazakkendraaier"  :P
<OerHeks> puppet of masters .. Metallica reversed
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-11
<EriC^^> morning all
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: WB :)
<EriC^^> thanks Bashing-om :)
<EriC^^> how are you?
<Bashing-om> Oh, considering all .. better than most :) .. your world still in place ?
<EriC^^> yeah it's ok :)
<EriC^^> how was the ubuntu session?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Good deal on good health and all .. as to the session .. ben real slow .
<EriC^^> in a few weeks it's going to pick up a lot
<EriC^^> after the 18.04 release, hopefully the channel will get back to its usual activity
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Well, depends a lot on the flac from wayland . So far 18.04 seems pretty solid - 2 versions installed here .
<EriC^^> i thought 18.04 is going to be xorg by default?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yes, but many will opt for wayland - I find wayland smoother and faster than Xorg .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I discovered today that visudo will not keep one from making a noob error . typo'd in /etc/sudoers .. had to re-install the file !
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om EriC^^
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> havent used 18.04 much here, looking forward to experimenting
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) Our world is safe... lotus looks over /
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I went ahead and did the xubuntu-core install also - it is now my work horse :)
<xangua> Do most things work on Wayland?
<lotuspsychje> no xangua
<lotuspsychje> alot of bugs on wayland
<xangua> :-(
<EriC^^> bugland
<lotuspsychje> many gui apps freeze/dont launch
<lotuspsychje> and overal systems laggy
<Bashing-om> xangua: A lot of things do not .. But all I use does ..:)
<xangua> I hope it makes gnome less laggy
<xangua> In the near future
<lotuspsychje> even on xorg it feels laggy
<lotuspsychje> i reported those bugs in real early stage
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1728390
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1728390 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Graphical glitches overall system on the xorg session 17.10 & 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1740146
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1740146 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[AMD C-60] System slow on wayland, lagging mouse (but fast in Xorg)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> and slow boot:
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1742063
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1742063 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd taking long time to boot into desktop 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> Old AMD system here and both Xorg and wayland do 'allright' with ubuntu - but xubuntu (Xorg) is much faster .
<lotuspsychje> alot of new features i very like on bionic
<lotuspsychje> nautilus green & red buttons, fast system shutdown,new systemoptions layout
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Just about got 18.04 xfce to my liking .. I like it :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: cool!
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: you testing on laptop/touchpad too?
<lotuspsychje> we have users complaining about that new mouse click thing
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Old hardware ,, desktop box ,, converted my file server . So no, not able to test this new fangled stiff :)
<Bashing-om> stuff*
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<Bashing-om> ducasse: :) WB
<ducasse> hi Bashing-om - how's things in your world? :)
<Bashing-om> All good here . Maintaining the equalibrium . 2 hours at the time :)
<ducasse> good that you're still going strong :) how has your session been?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Had been slow ,, picked up recentlu .. not the norm to pick up at this time of sun travel .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: no, it's usually quiet for another two or three hours
<ducasse> i guess you're almost ready to call it a night?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Yup on both accounts . I soon be outta here .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: the snow is rapidly melting here, water has been pouring off the roof for the last few days. buds on the rhododendron already.
<ducasse> going to test upgrading to bionic on the laptop today, i think.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Spring here been 2 hours a day cutting grass . Got 2 installs of bionic .. both solid . xubuntu-core 18.04 has become my main squeeze .
<ducasse> i'm looking forward to testing the server image, see just how catastrophic the new installer is. i hope images with the old one will still be available,
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - how are you today?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx and you?
<ducasse> all good here, plan to have a quiet day, maybe test upgrade to bionic
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> we gonna chill today, tonight to cinema
<ducasse> taxi 5?
<jink> https://nos.nl/video/2226781-wilt-u-met-ons-delen-in-welk-hotel-u-afgelopen-nacht-heeft-geslapen.html
<ducasse> guiverc: when somebody admits they want to do something illegal, the policy is not to support them.
<lotuspsychje> yeah ducasse
<ducasse> guiverc: apart from that, good morning :)
<guiverc> sorry I didn't see it as illegal; yeah the police was a huge cue I ignored !
<guiverc> my bad - sorry folks.
<guiverc> Thanks, Morning to you too ducasse lotuspsychje
<ducasse> np
<lotuspsychje> hey guiverc
<Bashing-om> good nite .. tomale :D
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<ducasse> hi EriC^^ - all well thanks. and you?
<EriC^^> same here
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JimBuntu> Great morning to you BluesKaj . May you never have want for that which you do not have, and always want that which you do have.
<TJ-> So, BluesKaj should always want bugs? :s
<BluesKaj> Good Morning  JimBuntu thanks for that :-)
<JimBuntu> ouch. If the week was a rollercoaster, we are at the top of the crest, hang on and prepare for a ride!
<TJ-> I'm exhausted - just took me nerly an hour to figure out how to install/use Powerline fonts on raw TTYs
<TJ-> yes, I'm planning on taking 2 month vacation from 26th :P
<JimBuntu> 2 months of vacation, sounds exhausting in itself. They keep threatening to do that to me at work.
<TJ-> Don't knock it!
<JimBuntu> I doubt I would come back, I would probably end up as some new myth about some guy who went into the woods and decided not to leave.
<TJ-> I spent yesterday figuring out how to replace pfSense on a PCEngines APU2 with Ubuntu (wanted to preserve the pfSense/BSD installation) - but it was preinstalled on the 60G mSATA and I can't find ways from a Linux boot, or from within the running BSD, to shrink the UFFS
<BluesKaj> Hi TJ- , just about to swotch ISPs from dsl 7mb to what was described to me as a wireless modem, similar to cellular connection..this must be new technology or am I behind the the times?
<TJ-> JimBuntu: That's almost like my life, although mines more 'farm' than 'woods'
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I have a cellular modem as backup network, they are nice... nicer when they allow for external antennas and when you have a bunch of low-loss coax leading to a 5/8ths wave antenns on the roof or BEST when leading to a many element yagi pointed right at the strongest tower
<TJ-> BluesKaj: WISPs (Wireless ISPs) usually do point-to-point WiFi links in unlicensed frequencies like 2.4Ghz or 5.xGHz. I built one back in 2002 when UK's ADSL service wasn't being installed for rural areas
<JimBuntu> TJ-, I'm 1 generation removed from the farm, I suppose it may still be 'in my blood' and why I am so easily beckoned by the trees.
<TJ-> BluesKaj: if they're installing an outdoor directional panel antenna it's most likely WiFi based
<TJ-> JimBuntu: yes, I know the feeling. I'm born-n-bred tried to get away but always it pulls me back
<JimBuntu> Ah, if it's point-to-point WiFi or similar, that's pretty common in rural areas. Sprint Broadband Direct was amazing before they sold out. 60mbps back in the late 90s.
<LtWorf> JimBuntu: if i want what i have, i can never throw away garbage
<LtWorf> it gets quite inconvenient
<TJ-> JimBuntu: that sounds like a dedicated modulation to get 60Mbps (carrier) back then. We were only approaching 54Mbps in 2002
<TJ-> LtWorf: Recycle :)
<TJ-> JimBuntu: possibly it was a dedicated microwave link; we had those for backhaul mainly
<BluesKaj> TJ-, it's a self installation, They 're sending me the modem and I'm installing it myself,. Apparntly it's very simple to get up and running. I live in a small town, so I'm assuming one cell-like system tower can serve the whole community.
<LtWorf> TJ-: same thing
<JimBuntu> TJ-, yup. They bought out a start-up and we were specially invited to alpha test for them. I thanked the stars on a nightly basis for having access... I ended up running 300ft of CAT from my workplace to my apartment so I could use it at home... but sshhh, don't tell the telco that I used their convenient telephone poles to run the cable.
<TJ-> BluesKaj: that does sound like a cellular based system... although if the 'modem' is an indoors device I'd be concerned about it's performance/reliability if it is using 3G/4G modulation
<TJ-> JimBuntu: lol yeah, that's always convenient
<TJ-> BluesKaj: it all depends on the cellular operator and which frequency bands they use. If they're lower (700MHz - 1GHz ) it'll have much more penetration than 2.3-3.5GHz (which is easily absorbed/blocked by obstacles like walls)
<JimBuntu> 700MHz LTE FTW
<BluesKaj> TJ-, apprently it's quite a powerful transmit and receive signal sysem that approaches 100mb, but i haven'tasked about the freqs
<JimBuntu> Ha! My cellular modem doesn't have a model number on it. I was going to call it by name and now I can't.
<TJ-> BluesKaj: if it's a dedicated frequency and point-2-point rather than broadcast then the signal strength can be focused on your location (using stearable beam-formers)
<TJ-> 4G/5G is now using beam-steering in the sector antennas to improve performance
<BluesKaj> yes the lower the signal freq, the better the coverage , but also reqires more power..well I'll find out by monday what's the specs are etc
<JimBuntu> Now that beam-steering is more common and proactive, the only reason not to have it is that you can't write-off your old equipment yet or don't have the human-power for all the installations
<JimBuntu> I used to enjoy doing foxhunts (radio kind, not the animal), had special gear, built special gear... now most WiFi equipment has this built in, the behind-the-scenes technology that makes comms so reliable is getting ridiculous imho
<BluesKaj> interesting that as soon as I gave the tech my address/location she suggested this modem
<TJ-> We're also now at the point where it wouldn't take much infrastructure disruption to massively affect society. Not like when HAMs were the primary civil users
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I expect they have a system that easily knows which signals get to what houses/properties best... then again, they may suggest the same things to everyone.
<TJ-> BluesKaj: We had detailed maps generated by RF simulation software that showed the expected signal strength
<JimBuntu> TJ-, I'm a HAM, we are still a strong force, simply not much media recognition any more... that's OK. We will always be here to help when called upon. MARS is still strong as well.
<BluesKaj> it's a town of only 5500 population, so i'm assuming one omni directional system can work for the whole town
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, that's the sweet, sweet thing about active beam-steering... a set of antennas can re-direct the beam to active users automatically.
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, sounds very cool
<TJ-> JimBuntu: Yeah, but what I mean is now, even a realtively minor power outage can take out major communications backbones and cause huge knock-on. I used to volunteer for REACT (UK civil emergency support by HAMs) and that's fine but everyone is so reliant on massively fast data connections their in-the-field devices become useless without out, and HAM networks can't take up the slack, or easily
<TJ-> interface with those mobile systems
<TJ-> BluesKaj: beam steering is done by altering the phase of the transmitted signal in the panel antenna (which is actually a matrix of hundreds of small antennas)
<JimBuntu> I agree TJ- it's an odd time, we are so used to instant gratification a la Google/etc. In the U.S.A. it took 3 days for portable cell towers to be put in place for the police/emergency services to use instead of their then-defunct radios (due to tower and power losses)... for those 3 days, it was all HAM comms.
<BluesKaj> yeah, makes sense tg
<BluesKaj> TJ-, ;-)
<JimBuntu> my above tale is about the effects of Katrina in the southern U.S.A., I forgot to mention that part.
<TJ-> JimBuntu: never mind, there are StingRays all over now so just need backhaul from them :D
<JimBuntu> lol. StingRays in places they shouldn't be ;-)
<JimBuntu> I used to have a Marconi, fun to play with, dangerous to play with
<TJ-> Funny story. I had a sigma-IV antenna atop a 10 meter mast many years ago, connected to a 100W burner, with a fluorescent tube strapped to the top. One very stormy night whilst I was QSLing noticed a line of vehicles stopped on the lane nearby, then a police car. Went out to find out what had happened...
<TJ-> ... they asked if I'd seen the sausage shaped UFO flying about above the house
<TJ-> I kept very quiet and professed innocence
<daftykins> xD
<TJ-> BluesKaj: the tube glows due to ionisation when a lot of power is pumped into the antenna so it was wavying about in the sky glowing
<BluesKaj> heh, back in the day 90% of HAM operators were also masons, at least where I lived. My wife's father was in the Canadian army signal corps, a HAM operator and a mason :-)
<BluesKaj> just an interesting note on the subject
<JimBuntu> That's awesome TJ- . It's good to know how much stray RF/EM is around you. It's bad when you cause the neighbors TVs to black out.
 * BluesKaj feels like he's surrounde by electronics genius/hobbyists
<JimBuntu> TJ-, ever checked out QQSP?
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, no genius here... I didn't even have a license above novice until I was 15.
<BluesKaj> only 15 ...oh my :-)
<JimBuntu> For fathers day, a number of years back, my wife took her exam and got her license too. Kind of an odd fathers day gift, but very welcomed.
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> JimBuntu: no, what is it, some relay service?
<JimBuntu> TJ-, oh, I suspect you will like this... it's ultra low power... below the noise floor... only discernible when you stack multiple read-outs on top of each other... then you can see the pattern stand out from the noise.
<JimBuntu> it's also super-slow though... since you need to send out a sustained and well timed pattern... many times.
<TJ-> JimBuntu: oh yeah, isn't that the classified system used by submarines too?
<JimBuntu> Uhm, shh
 * TJ- shushes :)
<BluesKaj> VLF
<TJ-> I think I read some papers on it a long time ago; they focus it using phase differential so eavesdroppers can't discern it unless they're in the correct place at the correct time
<JimBuntu> I simply enjoy knowing that my signals have not only been loud and clear to MIR, ISS and such... but also not even noticed
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, like very low frequency, but instead... it's very low power. Can be used on any frequency (for the most part, but you don't want high-power signals stomping on you)... you basically have to know what you are looking for, and the time-frame used to send chars... otherwise you will only see noise
<JimBuntu> A good way to think of it, is like watching a scrambled broadcast TV signal or if you ever messed with the sync rate on a TV...  even if you know there is a signal, it's all outta-sync until you get the refresh rate right.
 * BluesKaj nods
<TJ-> I think it might be asier than trying to set TTY fonts!
<BluesKaj> been playing around with kodi since I cancelled my sat dish tv service and watching IPTV chans, some of the servers and some don't and also very hit and miss with all of them ...this BS about free tv on android boxes is nothing but a scam I think in most cases , unless they have a better modded kodi version than the open source one
<JimBuntu> Probably. It's pretty quick and easy using most any uC ( or dare I say 555 and ancillaries), a crystal (or two), wire and relay.
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I think it's mainly that the pushers set the expectations too high. Free TV... basically YouTube... the Free TV you want can be much more difficult... as in if you want local news, major news/etc.
<JimBuntu> Oh, and international stuff, at least that which I played with, was very hit or miss in regards to the stream actually being available at the listed URLs
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, yeah I still have an old analog antenna in my attic, so get local news albeit crappy reception, but good enough for "the news"
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I have an antenna in my attic, but it's home built and not for TV, lol. I think they stopped all of the analog broadcasting around me already, but the living room TV (only TV) has a tuner... I should check that out
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, sometimes vpn does work for locale/geo restricted servers like the UK , BBC, Sky and ITV on kodi
<JimBuntu> I was mainly going after RTMP streams when I looked into Free TV, it's been a few years
<BluesKaj> US networks don't seem to care about restricting in NA
<JimBuntu> Right you are. I was having trouble with mainly India streams. No idea why, but I like a fair amount of their TV
<BluesKaj> never tried any India networks
<leftyfb> I don't understand why we are so reluctant to boot trolls. From what I understand, Freenode makes it easier to kick them (looks like offensive) and keep them out.
<JimBuntu> leftyfb, We don't shine our boots to leave them by the door. I'm in for more booting. I have no vote, but I'm in anyway.
<BluesKaj> I think some users find trolls entertaining and keep hem around longer than they should, just because it's fun to threaten etc
<BluesKaj> user/ops
<leftyfb> I've been told multiple times after reporting a troll that they don't yet believe they're a troll
<daftykins> it's because the community ops are utterly useless
<leftyfb> I wouldn't say that ... I just don't know why they hesitate so much
<leftyfb> the longer they wait, the worse the troll usually gets ... and sometimes sparks the other lurking trolls to chime in and things escalate
<guiverc> i don't know, but I suspect the trolls see being kicked as a 'badge/honor'; so I suspect silencing them could be more effective  (but I know little; I'm not regular/long-time etc)
<daftykins> usually they'd just ban evade prolonging things
<BluesKaj> well, from personal experience I know one does not need to act like  troll, merely disagree with a pedantic op who takes persoinal dislike to one's attitude and kicks
<daftykins> *nod*
<TJ-> The best response to trolls is no response at all; but far too many people feel the need to get into an argument. When I see one I pop into #ubuntu-ops and ask them to deal with troll - without the troll knowing. I don't use the !ops because it advertises and they get a kick out of the reaction
<guiverc> yeah BluesKaj, that hurts brand/community rep too (for person kicked & potentially others who hear it later on social media etc)
 * guiverc nods @ TJ- 
<TJ-> what surprises me is there are ops that don't use Ubuntu, but do provide some help
<BluesKaj> guiverc, well fortunately cooler heads prevailed in my case and the op was warned about taking his personal dislikes out on helpers who he had no reason to boot...I wasn't the only one. I think they quietly turfed him out, since I haen't seen his nick listed for a while now
<JimBuntu> I completely left a channel due to an op, we had a disagreement and they don't back down, it was over a thought-crime (quite literally) of another user.
<BluesKaj> ok thought-crime ?
<JimBuntu> The user said they were thinking about opening a business. BAM! silenced, no further discussion, no commerce allowed
<BluesKaj> that sounds like the debian chat :-)
<JimBuntu> I said that discussing the potential for opening a business should be allowed, it's not a transaction, no money/goods are being traded... op said NOPE
<JimBuntu> said channel required a financial payment if you had a business in the same field... so... it was a money driven decision... greedy people.
<JimBuntu> You can't collect that money if you stop people from deciding to start a business though.
<lotuspsychje> goof afternoon
<JimBuntu> and a goof afternoon to you too ;-D
<lotuspsychje> tnx JimBuntu
<daftykins> :D \o
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<daftykins> hey sir, all well?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: yeah just got back from customer after i finished hp laptop with lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: the moment i branch it, nos creen grrr
<daftykins> branch?
<lotuspsychje> connect
<daftykins> doh!
<lotuspsychje> was working fine and now sudden screen gone
<lotuspsychje> just tested on desktop screen, works there
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto detect from ubuntu if its really broke or not
<daftykins> does adjusting the angle of the lid change anything?
<daftykins> turn off, tilt screen, turn back on, etc
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: no its all black
<lotuspsychje> worked like a charm 2 days ago
<lotuspsychje> tryed Fn+F4
<lotuspsychje> close lid, battery in and out
<lotuspsychje> and tested external monitor and lubuntu loads fine
<lotuspsychje> tryed booting an xp cdrom too
<daftykins> guess i'd go in and reseat connectors
<daftykins> oh did you shine a torch onto it in case it's the backlight off?
<JimBuntu> bright light to the LCD, see anything? disassemble lid, check backlight voltages... triple check display connection ribbon/wires
<lotuspsychje> good idea torch
<lotuspsychje> oh i saw very light grey hp logo
<lotuspsychje> and lubuntu logo now
<JimBuntu> Does this HP offer auto-dim of backlight? If so, the sensor could be bad.
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<lotuspsychje> lemme lookup hp pavilion backlight issues
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the idea
<daftykins> :)
<JimBuntu> note: depending on the device, some backlights use high voltage.
<lotuspsychje> JimBuntu: meaning
<JimBuntu> be careful if you reach the point of manual inspection
<daftykins> when i was upgrading that 2009 iMac with an SSD and more RAM, reinserting the backlight circuit flex cable had bent the pins backward on themselves, kind of like closing your fingers into your hand
<daftykins> macOS would boot from USB, then as soon as it reached the full GUI - the backlight turned off and made it look broken
<daftykins> took a while before i tried my phone torch :)
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EGHCAjmlnc
<lotuspsychje> cable might have disconnect
<lotuspsychje> lemme unscrew
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: before opening it up, have you tried setting the brightness via sysfs ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you mean Fn + brightness up buttons?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but screen is pre-boot black already
<lotuspsychje> this proves its not ubuntu related right?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: no, sysfs
<TJ-> N=$(echo /sys/class/backlight/*) ; echo $(cat $N/max_brightness) | sudo dd of=$N/brightness
<lotuspsychje> holdon lemme go boot it with external
<JimBuntu> lotuspsychje, you don't set up backdoors for SSH on all of your clients machines? shame, lol
<BluesKaj> tsk tsk
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> also worth checking BL power and other settings: " for n in /sys/class/backlight/*/*; do [ -f $n ] && echo $n=$(cat $n); done "
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje, daftykins
<TJ-> yes, should be doing this kind of diag over SSH to avoid the other monitor causing issues
<daftykins> BluesKaj: \o
<daftykins> BluesKaj: wireless internet coming your way then huh? likely to be a good improvement on speeds + caps + price?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: first command output: 0+1 record readed, 0+1 record writed, 8bytes copied, 0,00438268s, 1,8 kb/sec
<BluesKaj> daftykins, no cap, price is $80cdn for 100mb speed monthly...expensive but we have a vas country and reltivelly small population , that's the price we have to pay. In my case it's worth it since I cancelled my 100/mos sat tv service.. I'll watch IPTV instead.
<TJ-> it's designed to set brightness value to maximum allowed; if that were set to minimum that would make the screen glow
<daftykins> BluesKaj: sounds good!
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: the 2nd command lets you see the blacklight values
<BluesKaj> daftykins, yup, looking forward to those speeds :-)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: second command: -f command not found 9 times
<BluesKaj> ok, BBL,...errands
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: -f is a test, for the shell. Is it using bash ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: hmm syntax fault on 'do'
<lotuspsychje> lets c what happens on xbacklight
<lotuspsychje> no dice
<lotuspsychje> TJ- daftykins JimBuntu guess what, got it to work!
<lotuspsychje> battery left out 30min did the trick
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> heck knows why cmos reset fixxes screen lol
<daftykins> oh so not the main battery, the CMOS one - how random
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> must've been embarassing opening it up to see nothing
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: you think i should leave out that batter
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: corrupted BIOS stored values
<daftykins> oh no you could never leave a CMOS battery out permanently
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: well unscrewing, looked all fine indeed :p
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: in older systems the non-volatile settings in powered static/CMOS RAM could get corrupted and confuse BIOS into not enabling things
<JimBuntu> glad to hear it's fixed!
<lotuspsychje> allright ill leave battery in
<lotuspsychje> almost dead but
<TJ-> that might be the problem; replace it
<lotuspsychje> yeah ill tell the customer
<TJ-> if it's not rechargable and it's borderline OK it probably caused corruption
<lotuspsychje> great, tnx alot for all the ideas, dont forget to pm me your bank numbers :p
<EriC^^> evening all
<lotuspsychje> now its a shiny lubuntu 18.04 hp again :p
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> hp laptop?
<lotuspsychje> taxi5 in 2 h :p:p
<EriC^^> ah cool have fun :D
<lotuspsychje> yeah the guys here helped me
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> seemed like cmos reset battery out got screen back
<EriC^^> i love them hp's
<EriC^^> i have 2 :D
<lotuspsychje> plugged more ram into it 2gig
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: cool
<EriC^^> ran into any uefi issues?
<lotuspsychje> its an older hp EriC^^ classic bios here
<EriC^^> ah ok
<EriC^^> close call :P
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5`> Not yet!
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubot5`> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: 1645 users good base to start bionic support on :p
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: it'll reach like 2000 for sure when it's released
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> should be lots of support going on :D
<EriC^^> will be fun
<lotuspsychje> you gonna help log the word wayland lol
<EriC^^> my wayland skills are non-existent :P and systemd is almost negligible
<EriC^^> i'll be looking out for the uefi'ers :P
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> hey xangua & pragmaticenigma
<xangua> Morning
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade
<ubot5`> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<lordievader> Good evening
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> had a good day lordievader ?
<lordievader> Yeah, suppose it was okay.
<lordievader> You?
<BluesKaj> what's correct technical name for modems that connect by wireless to the internet (not wifi and internet cable, but similar to cellphone service)
<lotuspsychje> all great here lordievader going to theater in a bit
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: ad hoc?
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, depends on the technology. It's simply a wireless modem (may not even technically be a modem)
<TJ-> BluesKaj: radio modem, put mostly we call anything like that CPE (Customer Premises Equipment)
<lotuspsychje> aha
<BluesKaj> it's almost impossible to find anything about this type of internet service/modems on google, hence mu=y question about the correct term
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: gonna buy one of those?
<lotuspsychje> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_modem
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, well indirectly i signed up for that kind of sevice with an ISP in my town
<lotuspsychje> aha
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, if you are looking in general, point-to-point modems/etc
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: What show?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: taxi 5
<lordievader> Sounds cool
<lotuspsychje> premiere this evening :p
<lotuspsychje> ttyl guys
<JimBuntu> have fun!
<daftykins> BluesKaj: sounds a lot like a MiFi to me, if it uses cellular data, but it could also be WiMAX tech like my clients old Spain one was before they got fiber
<BluesKaj> yeah wimax comes to mind, I recall an experimental system setup east of Toronto for unserviced areas, but the costs to the customers was quite high and service disappeared after a couple of yrs
<BluesKaj> daftykins,^
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> oh MiFi was just a potential box name rather than a service name of course
<BluesKaj> well, turns out the tech person who I spoke with yesterday was mistaken, not radio modem afterall, it's an ordinary cable router/modem with the latest wifi caplilities and 4 ethernet ports. Its an Arris DG3260 ...all this worry for nothing :-)
<daftykins> oh... so you'll be connected via cable - or is it totally useless to you?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: :D
<TJ-> BluesKaj: that explains how they can guarantee 100Mbps
<BluesKaj> no I stll have a coax cable line into the house from the distribution box in front yard, the tech just has to reconnect it
<BluesKaj>  can do the rest here, I still have a wall connector to that line
<BluesKaj> it's fiber to the box outside then copper coax from there
<daftykins> ah
<BluesKaj> actually I'm relieved...was worried about rain snow etc affecting OTA signals
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj, though Arris modems haven't had the best reputation as of late
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, we'll see , if it doesn't perform I'll ask for a better one
<pragmaticenigma> For my cable provider I just went and got my own up front... financially didn't make sense to rent a modem since they are the only high speed provider for my neighborhood. it paid for itself in 1 year
<daftykins> better to have a multi-channel more capable unit too
<BluesKaj> not renting , already paid up front yesterday
<pragmaticenigma> for sure!
<pragmaticenigma> my comment on the multichanneling
<BluesKaj> multichanneling in what sense?
<pragmaticenigma> in order to get higherspeeds, cable providers use multiple channels to send data
<pragmaticenigma> the more channels the modem can use, the better. as it can channel hop to less cogested channels, and bond more channels together for higher speed
<BluesKaj> safter reaing the specsi, this modem is 1750mb capable ...is that fast enough?
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj, for a home with 3-4 people it's more than enough
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, well, I'm alone now so it's plenty for me
<BluesKaj> my buddy just called so i'm heading out for a few beer...chat with you guys later
<slidinghorn> 2 questions:  1) Is #ubuntu-beginners no longer a thing?  2) Are personal introduction pages on the wiki no longer a thing?
<nacc> slidinghorn: afaik, 2) is still a thing
<slidinghorn> nacc: I made one years back, but it's saying it's not editable
<nacc> slidinghorn: are you logged in? in the wiki editors group on LP?
<slidinghorn> Nevermind, sorry...my session wasn't working in that tab for some reason
<nacc> slidinghorn: np
<tsimonq2> Heyooo
<tsimonq2> How goes it here?
<Bashing-om> too quiet .. makes one wonder :)
<oerheks> sssst ...
<oerheks> ow, wait
<nacc> heh
<oerheks>  /disable naptime
<daftykins> error: only Drapper can do that
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Noooo .. naps are good :P
<tsimonq2> So what Bashing-om said in #ubuntu-release...
<oerheks> lets discuss that ..
<tsimonq2> There aren't *heavy* discussions, and those exist on the mailing list.
<tsimonq2> But I did poll flavors informally (and individually) about it.
<tsimonq2> They all seem cool with the idea I proposed.
<tsimonq2> The only people I didn't talk to until after the fact were Ubuntu Studio (because there's some turbulence there atm) and Ubuntu Kylin because handsome_feng needs to get a freaking bouncer. ;)
<tsimonq2> Although handsome_feng did respond on the mailing list.
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Several are on favorof  dropping the beta schedule as you have proposed .
<tsimonq2> The first beta and the two alphas, yeah.
<tsimonq2> In *fact*, I think the only flavors I haven't gotten a formal ack from are Xubuntu and U Studio.
<tsimonq2> I dunno who leads Xubuntu these days tbh, I just go through flocculant, who's a nice guy. ;)
<tsimonq2> And I've been talking with the new leadership of U Studio today.
<tsimonq2> Soooo
<tsimonq2> It will be adopted Soon, I thinl.
<tsimonq2> *think
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: And my response was that I would support what ever the "big boys" wanted of me .. valorie made sure that I amended the 'boys' :)
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> valorie is a proud feminist (rightly so), gotta love her. :)
<tsimonq2> She's a cool person IRL too. She makes some *really* nice cold brew coffee.
<tsimonq2> (Don't tell genii. ;D)
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: my goto for xubuntu is unit193 . He is fast to respond and recommend a approriate action .
<tsimonq2> The last time I talked to Unit193 was when I was telling him to just go for MOTU already, about a month ago.
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> He's a really competent developer, and should already have it, but the meeting times don't match up.
<Bashing-om> ysI developed a strong appreciation of the feminine cognitive abilities a long time ago in a different world .
<nacc> tsimonq2: +1
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: Women should be treated equally as men, really.
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Unit193 frequents #ubuntuforums, and as said is quick to respond .
<tsimonq2> I don't proclaim to be a "feminist" because that's gotten such a *negative* connotation lately, but I believe it.
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: There's an #ubuntuforums? :)
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: I am of the opinion in the work force .. why not ?? they do the same job .. and many times better !
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: I think people, no matter what race or gender, shouldn't be judged by their looks or gender, but how they *actually* perform.
<lotuspsychje> good night to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Can not sleeep ? Fancy again you here at this time :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah insomnia
<tsimonq2> On the flipside of that, if the person who, in a team of, let's say, ten people, sucks most at the job happens to be e.g. Asian, I wouldn't fire them because they were Asian, I would fire them because they suck at the job, and I would do the same to a white male, simple as that.
<tsimonq2> hehe, yeah, insomnia is nothing new...
<lotuspsychje> too clear mind to sleep atm
<lotuspsychje> and taxi 5 s*cked badly..
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: A cog in the wheel .. it is functionality that matters in my book . If one can not or will not do it .. find another that will . Just my take :)
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> I don't care if they're straight, gay, lesbian, Asian, white, black, blue ffs, if they can do the job well and work with the team well, they're beneficial, but if they aren't, they should either improve or get the axe.
<tsimonq2> Anyway, this is #ubuntu-discuss. :)
<lotuspsychje> the thin red line :p
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu community, equality :p
<tsimonq2> hehe
<lotuspsychje> new article http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-will-let-users-choose-between-normal-and-minimal-installation-520640.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hey guiverc
<guiverc> Howdy lotuspsychje - how are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine ty mate
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-12
<HoloIRCUser1> Hey
<HoloIRCUser1> Helli
<ChernovStas> Hi guys
<ChernovStas> Hi
<Bashing-om> G nite - have fun without me \o
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: taxi s*cked badly lol
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> happens sometimes
<lotuspsychje> it was americanized, over the top, and bad actors
<lotuspsychje> thats what happens when you takeover from luc besson
<JanC> there is a US remake of Taxi?
<JanC> or what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> JanC: yes, they asked luc besson if they could make  taxi 5
<JanC> I'm not sure I want to watch Taxi 3-4, let alone a Hollywood made Taxi 5
<lotuspsychje> and they totaly messed it up
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> whoops
<JanC> even Taxi 2 wasn't at the same level as Taxi
<lotuspsychje> i liked the 4 other ones
<lotuspsychje> JanC: but yes, its true, best one was 1
<lotuspsychje> morning tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> Well, bedtime. :P
<tsimonq2> Just up late working on patches.
<JanC> you know, the US remake of Loft wasn't all that bad (but then again, it was made by the same director & co-produced by the same production company, and even shared an actor)
<JanC> certainly a lot better than the Dutch remake of Loft  :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<JanC> but based on what I've heard from the Belgian directors of "Black", being a director in the Hollywood is totally different from being a director in Europe
<lotuspsychje> black was nice
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning lordievader
<lotuspsychje> morning lordievader
<JanC> (they should be working on Beverly Hills Cop IV right now)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<JanC> that's no joke
<lotuspsychje> JanC: your wish, or real?
<lotuspsychje> with eddy?
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^ , lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<JanC>  Eddie Murphy wanted them
<lotuspsychje> very good lordievader
<EriC^^> doing good you lordievader ?
<JanC> earlier this year the producers told them they had to choose between Beverly Hills Cop IV and their own Belgian movie project
<JanC> or last year
<JanC> so they chose the Belgian project, as they already booked all their friends to play in ti
<JanC> apparently Eddie Murphy convinced the producers to wait  :P
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<JanC> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6438030/ is the Belgian movie they made first
<JanC> lotuspsychje: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3083016/ → Beverly Hills Cop IV project
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> JanC: its from the same guys from patser
<JanC> that's what I said
<JanC> Patser, Black, etc.
<ducasse> good morning, guys
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> full house today :p
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - are you well today?
<JanC> "Patser" is distributed as "Gangsta" outside Belgium & the Netherlands, I guess
<lotuspsychje> yeah im great here ducasse how is your day starting?
<lotuspsychje> JanC: didnt know black was from same directors too
<lotuspsychje> JanC: so did you see patser yet?
<lotuspsychje> i wanted to go, but i chosen taxi 5 lol
<lotuspsychje> big mistake..
<JanC> I didn't see Patser yet
<ducasse> all good here, thanks, lotuspsychje
<JanC> probably will see it outside cinema
<lotuspsychje> kk
<JanC> cinema tends to be super expensive nowadays
<JanC> unfortunately
<ducasse> when i went to cinema here about a month ago, they wanted about £8-9 for a large popcorn
<JanC> ad up cinema ticket & something to drink...
<JanC> add up*
<ducasse> yep, gets costly really fast
<JanC> if you are with a couple people, you could as well wait and buy a Bluray
<JanC> and watch it at home
<JanC> several times
<JanC> or sell it again  :)
<JanC> or watch it on some streaming service
<JanC> (and I used to work as a volunteer for a film festival, so it's not like I don't like watching films in a cinema)
<ducasse> they used to show some smaller niche movies in the past, but no longer. only blockbusters, mostly american, all in the name of profit.
<JanC> oh, there is a somewhat decent cinema still operating here
<JanC> although not really niche either
<JanC> I assume it's easier to run really niche movies in larger cities...
<ducasse> of course, but this is in a big enough city that it should attract at least some people
<JanC> in my case that would be http://lumierecinema.be/ (and Bruges isn't all that big)
<lotuspsychje> https://www.deviantart.com/art/Telinkrin-2-739671394
<lotuspsychje> neat stuff
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JimBuntu> Great morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj, JimBuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> are you both well?
<BluesKaj> I'm doing ok ducasse, how about you?
<ducasse> ok here as well
<JimBuntu> I would prefer if it were about 32 hours from now, but now will do.
<BluesKaj> I thought you worked from Hon=me, JimBuntu
<BluesKaj> err home :-)
<BluesKaj> these phat phingers have difficulty negotiating this KB, sometimes
<JimBuntu> I do, and in a little over 32 hours I get to walk out of the home office and not step foot back in here for a couple days :-)
<BluesKaj> ahhh, gotcha
<daftykins> JimBuntu: hmm travels coming?
<JimBuntu> daftykins, soon, but never soon enough. I think I am "in one of those moods".
<daftykins> the time before can be quite agonising, especially if it's a working trip :)
<daftykins> just come back from mine, at last feeling relaxed and recovered
<JimBuntu> I generally dislike traveling for work... I mean, I don't even go in to work each day, lol. I have literally traveled for work, simply to work remotely from the hotel room before... I was like "Why did I have to fly out here to work out of a smaller office with bad WiFi?"
<TJ-> JimBuntu: next week I plan on doing the same, from the banks of the river when the predicted heatwave arrives :)
<BluesKaj> heh, i wouldn't mind a heatwave right now ...this wintry weather just hangs on like an unwelcome guest
<JimBuntu> TJ-, I live off a river, so I'm kinda doing that right now :-D   Are you going to be enjoying some down-time by the river too?
<TJ-> JimBuntu: that's the general idea. Do some maintainance work and get a tan, and let the eyes rest
<daftykins> :D
<Ian_Corne> !bionic
<ubot5`> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<JimBuntu> !party
<ubot5`> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<pragmaticenigma> that was the shortest stay by generalfluffles
<JimBuntu> hilarious. I am all for learning new things, but am still puzzled by some peoples questions. How to play a .RAR game? Hmmm...  maybe start by recognizing the extension.
<TJ-> scary that people still blindly download/run these kind of files where seemingly there is no detailed instructions on how to use them.
<TJ-> often when it doesn't work first time they immediately try 'sudo' ... game over, RAR or not!
<leftyfb> "oh look, nothing happened. Must be broken. Oh well...."
<JimBuntu> I know the research has been done for the likelihood of people checking out "found" flash drives and media... Someone must have performed research on the ability/likelihood of bad "help" commands on IRC... I want to find their results.
<ducasse> that "if i can't get it to work, try again as root" mindset is pretty dangerous :)
<TJ-> I guess at least Wayland will stop that :)
<TJ-> stop everything else mind!
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu, I tend to associate the fact they're asking about a .rar file for a game as being pirated... which is why I took my sweet time formulating an answer
<pragmaticenigma> ducasse, the mind set of root is because so much of the old tech articles still out there aren't actively updated to the latest... so everything thinks it's common practice
<leftyfb> <~~~ dumbass
<lotuspsychje> whats going on leftyfb ?
<leftyfb> just got done setting up the Unifi USG (router) last night to go along with the Unifi AP's I have around the house. Everything was working pretty good. It's really slick and gives me the control I had when I used to run my own gateway/dns/dhcp vi a linux box.
<leftyfb> Worked fine overnight. So before I left the house, I added the port forward I needed to get back in from the outside and changed the public ip to the one I normally used on the Linksys router I had
<leftyfb> got to work, still working ... logged into the nice "cloud" UI for managing everything ... started poking around stats and stuff and then BAM ... offline
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<leftyfb> was yelling at support for about an hour ... most of it was justified because we hadn't even got to doing any real troubleshooting
<leftyfb> then it hit me
<leftyfb> I left the linksys plugged into the WAN VLAN with the same old public ip
<TJ-> :D
<TJ-> ouch
<leftyfb> <~~~ dumbass
<lotuspsychje> yeah glad my linksys issue is solved too :p
<lotuspsychje> sometimes we overlook things so easy
<leftyfb> I'll never buy another Linksys/Netgear again
<leftyfb> complete garbage, all of it
<leftyfb> network gear should not have a shelf life for it's core functionality
<leftyfb> tired of buying a more expensive consumer router every few years hoping at this level I won't have to rig something up to powercycle when the internet drops out for no reason
<lotuspsychje> i hear you
<lotuspsychje> but what to buy..
<leftyfb> well, I'm trying Ubiquiti at the moment
<leftyfb> this stuff is meant for office environments
<leftyfb> you need controller software just to run the AP's and gateway
<leftyfb> I have that running one of the pi's in my rack :)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<BluesKaj> I've had an inexpensive but effective in linux router and modem from TP-Link for 3 yrs ...they run fine
<leftyfb> all the Canonical offices and conferences use this stuff ... so I have some confidence in it
<BluesKaj> I juat hope the new arris DG3260 from my new ISP is as linux friendly
<BluesKaj> just
<leftyfb> I had to sell my modem :(
<lotuspsychje> all top10 routers on google show netgear and linksys oO
<leftyfb> well, MIGHT not have needed to, but didn't feel like dealing with it
<leftyfb> Comcast insisted that they don't allow your own modem if you have multiple static ip's
<leftyfb> at the time I just needed to be back online so I didn't have the time to fight with them
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yeah , but those listings are probly paid by the makers
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<leftyfb> also people don't usually rate something several years after use
<leftyfb> which is the issue with those consumer routers
<lotuspsychje> all these returning problems on ubuntu i dont get that
<lotuspsychje> hibernate broken, bluetooth+audio devices,..
<lotuspsychje> after thousands of bugs on it, one should suspect its getting better
<lotuspsychje> !16.04.2
<ubot5`> 16.04.2 is rescheduled to February 16th due to several last minute issues with building and testing the ISOs. You can install the 16.04(.1) ISOs and run the updates if you are in a hurry.
<TJ-> I've never had much problem with Bluetooth
<TJ-> been using it since the mid 2000s constantly
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<JimBuntu> I wrote a simple python app a while back that would detect BT devices nearby,.. it would either play a custom intro song if it knew the person or play a default if unknown devices entered it's range. I should update it to use the John Cena meme song
<lotuspsychje> interesting that 2 finger click is explained there
<nacc> JimBuntu: do you watch Silicon Valley by any chance? what you said reminded me of the most recent episode
<JimBuntu> nacc, I do not watch that. I'm not really up on any shows, closest would be The Walking Dead where I am only like 2.5 years behind, lol. No TV service either.
<TJ-> I used to use a pam_bluetooth module to only allow log-in of a particular device was proximate
<nacc> JimBuntu: :) me too re: TWD
<nacc> JimBuntu: and only broadcast TV here (otherwise internet services)
<lotuspsychje> netplan also nicely described in releasenotes
<nacc> yeah we're starting to work on them a bit more
<lotuspsychje> cool
<leftyfb> nacc: please make sure netplan is feature complete before neutering ifupdown :)
<leftyfb> last I checked, I think netplan for wireless doesn't support some enterprise features
<nacc> leftyfb: lol, not my job? :)
<nacc> leftyfb: ifupdown is still available, just not the default
<leftyfb> well, you did say "we're" :)
<nacc> leftyfb: wrt. release notes
<leftyfb> ah
<nacc> also i'm leaving canonical just before the release :)
<leftyfb> they've lost an awful lot of good people in the past few years
<nacc> yeah
<pragmaticenigma> quick though on consumer routers... shelf life isn't bad if they didn't cost a premium. paying $200 for a router that gets one firmware update and on the next big vulnerability, oh, it's too hard to fix on that unit, go buy our new $200 router... planned obsolesence is no bueno
<daftykins> makes much more sense to avoid them entirely
<pragmaticenigma> so true!
<pragmaticenigma> I went synology with my latest router purchase. Everything I needed, only one tiny issue that I can live with.
<daftykins> i was surprised to see they'd branched out from NASs
<BluesKaj> guess shutleworth's attempts to monetize have created a more presuurized work environment for many
<BluesKaj> shuttleworth/pressurized even
<ducasse> leftyfb: pragmaticenigma: for routers, i have a mikrotik router and an ap. you get firmware updates for the lifetime of the device, which is nice. in my experience they also perform well, and don't cost too much.
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om ducasse
<ducasse> \o lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !factoids | anyone if you guys have ideas for better service
<ubot5`> anyone if you guys have ideas for better service: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-discuss's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) .. Did not notice you were still present !
<lotuspsychje> ./query ubottu !yourfactoid is yourdescription idea here
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: its 19h32 here, home alone, irc,coffee..what does a volunteer need more?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Only lack here is motivation :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> same here, Bashing-om - not in the mood to do much
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Several of us are involved in getting the Ubuntu Weekly Neswletter going again . Going to be an interesting project :D
<lotuspsychje> cool
<Bashing-om> ducasse: lotuspsychje :: Stand by as there may be a lot of brain picking going on !
<TJ-> Bashing-om: what kind of brain picking?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Just getting involved in the effort .. and right now I do not know the help I will require :)
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: I might be interested in helping where I can
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Great ! Believe me we can use all the help we can get !! wildman and tsimonq2 are presenly seeing what is to be done . We meet in #ubuntu-news .
<leftyfb> were you all the original people who used to do it?
<leftyfb> I'm always curious as to where people get their news for articles
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: No .. none are .. tsimonq2 was the last leader and has offerd to help get us off the ground .
<lotuspsychje> !newsteam
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah .. seems the most oft used source :D
<lotuspsychje> cool project
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I have missed it publication .. and jumped at the offer to get it started again . I do think it still can have a place .
<lotuspsychje> check also
<lotuspsychje> !insights
<ubot5`> Canonical and its employees have written a number of articles on various Ubuntu-related topics, these can be found here: http://insights.ubuntu.com/  For blogs from the Ubuntu Community, see !planet
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Marked ... I think that insights is in the rss script .
<lotuspsychje> it is :p
<lotuspsychje> !planet
<ubot5`> Planet Ubuntu (blogs of Ubuntu developers and members) can be found at http://planet.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> bbl ninja movie :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Laters .. take care .
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<kostkon> ninja movie? hmm
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<slidinghorn> Hey lotuspsychje how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> hey slidinghorn im fine ty, how was your day
<slidinghorn> not too bad - pulling my hair out trying to learn how to package, but I'll survive
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: what are you compiling?
<slidinghorn> I've compiled it just fine, but trying to make a .deb package of a driver for Corsair keyboards as a learning exercise so I can possibly help maintain packages in the future
<slidinghorn> it's called ckb-next
<lotuspsychje> wauw, cool contribute
<lotuspsychje> !deb
<ubot5`> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<lotuspsychje> hmm not very usefull
<lotuspsychje> morning LtWorf
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: i think an interesting channel would be #ubuntu-release for you
<slidinghorn> I'm using this guide, but it's lacking in some areas (e.g. when the application is compiled w/ cmake) http://packaging.ubuntu.com/singlehtml/index.html#document-ubuntu-packaging-guide/packaging-new-software
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: alot of same minded guys there
<lotuspsychje> it spams new packages in the channel on release
<slidinghorn> just joined
<lotuspsychje> and might help you on some purposes too
<lotuspsychje> like where to start if you want to propose a new package
<lotuspsychje> i dont know enough of packaging
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-devel might be interesting aswell
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<slidinghorn> morning ducasse
<lotuspsychje> morning mate
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - how are you today?
<lotuspsychje> great here mate
<lotuspsychje> enjoying free time holiday
<ducasse> good, any plans today?
<lotuspsychje> today chilling and grocerys, sushi and belgium got talent :p
<ducasse> hehe :)
<Bashing-om> All in for this session .. Do this more tomorrow \o
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<lotuspsychje> breakfast
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning lordievader - how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here
<ducasse> busy day ahead?
<lordievader> Hopefully less busy than the previous ones.
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<slidinghorn> lotuspsychje: that's the guide I've been using
<lotuspsychje> ah
<LtWorf> hi lotuspsychje (my computer wakes up earlier)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<ducasse> morning, LtWorf
<LtWorf> hello ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing ducasse ?
<ducasse> lordievader: i'm ok, thanks, waiting for some visitors in a couple of hours
<lordievader> Nice vistors, or less nice visitors? 😋
<ducasse> well, kind of both. the terraces i live in are being demolished, i'm being forced to move. they're coming to give me information etc.
<lordievader> Hmm, that sucks.
<ducasse> 'both' because my mother is coming to help me talk to them about my needs from a new place
<LtWorf> ah, i was wondering if one was going to be some hot girl or something :D
<ducasse> one can always hope ;)
<lordievader> There is always a chance 😉
<LtWorf> hot girl: "you have to move from here, because we are tearing the place down", you: "can i move in with you then?"
<lordievader> Would sweeten the move a bit.
<lotuspsychje> https://imgur.com/a/JpxH6 my bionic desk
<ducasse> looks good, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tnx ducasse
<ducasse> mine looks quite a bit simpler :)
<lotuspsychje> i like minimal too
<lordievader> I have a very similar setup.
<lordievader> One taskbar, clean background.
<lotuspsychje> when you return fixxing windows pc's, you get that crowdy feeling again
<lordievader> Hehehe
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu 18.04 was feeling real spacy aswell
<lotuspsychje> cosmos wallpaper
<lotuspsychje> https://www.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-18-04-Bionic-Beavis-725756464
<lotuspsychje> lol
<slidinghorn> I love it
<slidinghorn> this had better be in the final release :P
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<LtWorf> lotuspsychje: i kinda expected a photo of your real desk
<lotuspsychje> i can make that too LtWorf
<LtWorf> i suppose you can, yes :D
<lotuspsychje> LtWorf: https://imgur.com/a/UiqAZ
<LtWorf> so tidy, i have wires and things all over the place :D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> https://photos.app.goo.gl/VhKbEHNFOIT31eQS2
<lotuspsychje> wow neat
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<LtWorf> now i feel compelled to take one too
<LtWorf> but i share the room at work
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<LtWorf> hi
<TJ-> JimBuntu: we have purple1 in #ubuntu-kernel... beginning now to look like a bot quoting random messages
<BluesKaj> hi TJ-, LtWorf
<JimBuntu> It could be.
<BluesKaj> seems so alright , JimBuntu, TJ-
<TJ-> JimBuntu: maybe it's going through a translator, the language is weird. The client is from St Louis, Missouri, so I'd have expected better grasp of English
<BluesKaj> yup, charter.com
<JimBuntu> I don't think it's a translator. I'm leaning toward bot or bot-like troll myself now.
<JimBuntu> We'll see if the "says JimBuntu MSG: 43" winds up in another repsonse
<BluesKaj> think the line,  "possibly binary swap error in your thought pattern" gives it away as a bot
<TJ-> The questions in #ubuntu-kernel were about locating the original 14.04 ISOs and then finding which kernel version is included. Seemed legit but then has gone off at a steep tangent
<JimBuntu> TJ-, this took all of 2 minutes - http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.0/    so, I don't think it's a legit question for #ubuntu-kernel, but hey, people ask all kinds of stuff without a single bit of leg work
<TJ-> right, I told him to move to #ubuntu and he/it did, which was why I can't be sure
<BluesKaj> TJ-, just trying to make it simple :-)
<TJ-> It sometimes amazes me we ever get any computer to do anything!
<TJ-> it's a good job I've got a serial console on this APU! couldn't reach it via hostname due to some mDNS issue where it wasn't advertising itself
<TJ-> quite weird seeing the Ubuntu MOTD over serial though; I'm so used to seeing some custom embedded Linux kludge that doesn't work correctly!
<JimBuntu> I still use different MOTDs for each machine, I'll hopefully never get tired of ASCII graphics (or ANSI for that matter)
<TJ-> It's refreshing to know I've got a full GNU userspace
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: looks like the desk of Neo :p
<JimBuntu> You all make me want to clean up my workspaces, lol. I would be embarrassed to show a pic of mine right now. Even more so to show the electronics bench.
<TJ-> grrr, more bugs! found the cause of the mDNS losing resolution: "avahi-daemon: Host name conflict, retrying with apu2-2" (host is "apu2")
<TJ-> JimBuntu: don't go there! I can't move on mine
 * lordievader dislikes mDNS
<lordievader> Sure the idea is nice, but in practice it is just more trouble.
<TJ-> I need to clear a space to swap over a display - dropped my PDA in the sink whilst shaving and listening to audiobook!
<lotuspsychje> JimBuntu: i got a business, so it has to be a bit clean :p
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: bug url?
<TJ-> I'm looking for one now
 * lotuspsychje is listening to jamendo.com lounge radion
<TJ-> Oh gawd! avahi is /another/ project from a Canonical employee that seems to have lost interest!
<TJ-> virtually nothing substantial committed since May/July 2017 https://github.com/lathiat/avahi/commits/master
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<lotuspsychje> JimBuntu: they say, messy ppl are the most creative ones :p
<lotuspsychje> einstein had a messy desk too!
<BluesKaj> well, it shows they are  busy at least :-)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> with so many project cancellations, what are any of them doing? o0
<BluesKaj> someone mentioned that canonical is losing some key employees these days
<JimBuntu> I'm mostly messy due to rapid task switching. I don't think it's unreasonable to say that nearly 50% of my tasks/projects get put on the back burner for some new fire that has to be put out or some data analysis that needs to be in someones eyes asap.
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I have heard of many leaving the nest, yes.
<BluesKaj> heh id a messy desk/office means creativity and genius I wonder what a clean empty desk means ? :-)
<BluesKaj> if
<TJ-> JimBuntu: same here, task-switching is a killer
<TJ-> Mine is more recent laziness.. can't be bothered to clear up because it just means shuffling it to some hidden location where it'll be forgotten
<JimBuntu> I had started to adopt a method where for hardware, I would box and label everything with some notes about shared items that couldn't be boxed and here was the unexpected, I would brain storm words, didn't matter if I saw the connection at the time. That somehow helped me remember everything else about what I was doing, once I was able to re-start. Luckily, slowed on the HW stuff.
<TJ-> avahi issue looks to be https://github.com/lathiat/avahi/issues/117
<TJ-> comment on 2 May by callegar reports the same thing I'm seeing
<TJ-> gah, goes back to 2011! bug #831022
<ubot5`> bug 831022 in avahi (Ubuntu) "avahi daemon erroneously assumes host name conflicts (and causes more trouble then)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831022
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: got an uefi issue in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> ooh his favourite :)
<lotuspsychje> the uefi wizard :p
<lotuspsychje> hey nacc pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> morning
<EriC^^> :D
 * pragmaticenigma wonders why !best was deleted... seems still applicable today
<pragmaticenigma> of course I ask that just as someone who might have the answer rejoins :-P
<immu> hi EriC^^
<immu> hi ducasse
<immu> hi daftykins
<EriC^^> hi immu
<immu> hey EriC^^ whats up
<immu> is ubuntu 18.04 out?
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5`> Not yet!
<immu> how much more days left? shouldn't it out by yet
<EriC^^> til around april 23
<lotuspsychje> immu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<lotuspsychje> immu: have you chosen your flavor yet?
<immu> nope i am on solus
<lotuspsychje> your not gonna install beaver immu ?
<immu> because of Gnome , nope
<lotuspsychje> shame on you
<lotuspsychje> why do you await its out then?
<immu> just tracking
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> i am both excited and scared of 18.04 release
<immu> why so EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> yeah its double feeling
<immu> when unity was declared dead i also died with it
<lotuspsychje> unity aint dead yet
<EriC^^> there's possibility of shittiness, also might be cool and new features
<EriC^^> i dunno i might use gnome on the other laptop for a while with 18.04 and if i like it maybe i'll switch, hard to imagine now
<immu> its a LTS release
<lotuspsychje> they did a good job already making gnome a better feeling
<lotuspsychje> but not perfect yet
<immu> so its on the 29th
<immu> so got time to stablize
<lotuspsychje> immu: 26th
<immu> but i keep donating to various open source projects including ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> my bank number is...
<lotuspsychje> 127.0.0.1
<lotuspsychje> donations always welcome
<immu> lotuspsychje, make unity on ubuntu happ again and i will
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop bionic | immu
<ubot5`> immu: ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<lotuspsychje> immu: its back! gimme my money now
<lotuspsychje> immu: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-unity-desktop-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<pragmaticenigma> why would anyone want Unity... this I don't understand
<lotuspsychje> flavors for everyone pragmaticenigma
<immu> lotuspsychje, here $$$$$
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> masochism is free! 8D
<pragmaticenigma> for me personally, unity always felt half baked and so much parallel with Gnome that I just didn't see what differentiated the two enough to warrent separation
<lotuspsychje> logical for a gnome fork
<pragmaticenigma> but what was being done different? other than the launcher?
<immu> many things
<immu> it took me days to recover from the initial shock of the news.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<immu> seriously
 * lotuspsychje calls an ambulance
<daftykins> i suspect they wanted it to have its' own personal look, from a branding perspective
<daftykins> branding and identity
<daftykins> plus the original plan to have things look the same between desktop and mobile
<lotuspsychje> +1
<daftykins> if i could look over your shoulder and see a desktop that was unique, i might ask "wow what's that you're using?"
<pragmaticenigma> the only thing I potentially saw was their idea of the same interface from mobile to desktop
<daftykins> but instead it's more "oh dear Tux what IS that?" :D
 * BluesKaj avoids al the unity-gnome falderal by running kde/plasma :-)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<BluesKaj> never liked gnome from the get-go in 2005...looked cartooney to me
<BluesKaj> and hated the panel at the top
<BluesKaj> just to be different than windows methinks
<lotuspsychje> :p
<BluesKaj> heh
<lotuspsychje> i tested alot of them
<lotuspsychje> and i wanna use vanilla ubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> whatever it is
<pragmaticenigma> to avoid some looney copyright, trademark infringement... they had to make it less "windows like"
<immu> hmm
<BluesKaj> a lot of users accused kde of being too much like windows, but i don't recall hearing about any lawsuits against it
<immu> unity is what made ubuntu cool and useful
<xangua> So use unity
<oerheks> make ubuntu like windows: make sudo passwordless, and install avg :-D
<BluesKaj> heh ...think canonical is trying that oerheks :-)
<immu> xangua, if a official release is out
<xangua> But they put the window buttons at the left!
<lotuspsychje> bbl tv
<xangua> immu: I'm still using 16.04, don't know what I'll use when support ends tho
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, you already can make sudo password less
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma, Do you suggest that become default? That would be a funny default, and open SSH for password-less login, simply default to root if no other user is provided. I would call it the powershell edition
<pragmaticenigma> not saying default, I'm saying it can already be done
<oerheks> i like bing, somehow .. https://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-security-advisory-cross-site-scripting-in-site-search
<pragmaticenigma> There are distros that autoinstall a user with passwordless sudo
<pragmaticenigma> there was once upon a time a linux distro that looked exactly like Windows XP, installer and all looked and felt like you were installing Windows... might still have the name of it in my notes somewhere
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma, whoa, I haven't seen one of those, that I can remember. A distro that defaulted to passwordless sudo. and yes, I figured you meant by changing the /etc/sudoers file regarding going passwordless.
<immu> brb need to get aunt from airport :)
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, zorin OS perhaps?
<pragmaticenigma> predates Zorin
<pragmaticenigma> I think it was called Redmond Linux BluesKaj JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> That would make sense.
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma, had you ever checked out Slax? I thought it was pretty nice back in the day and configured a bunch of peoples machines to multi-boot with customized versions for them. non-persistant mostly.
<BluesKaj> I vaguely recall something about that distro, but it was released before I discovered linux
<pragmaticenigma> I keep hoping MenuetOS will take off someday
<JimBuntu> What I liked about Slax was that they had a web site where you picked your base and then selected what additional software you wanted, it took care of the depends/etc and created a custom ISO for you. If they didn't have what you wanted, they made it fairly easy to re-package things. The downside was that few if any of the packages were coming from the original authors... so always a little dubious
<pragmaticenigma> Doesn't OpenSuSE have something like that though?
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu, https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Creating_customized_installation_source
<JimBuntu> thank you pragmaticenigma.
<EriC^^> !Ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<kostkon> !pong
<ubot5`> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<kostkon> daaamn
<kostkon> nice
<EriC^^> !dong
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<JimBuntu> !ding
<ubot5`> dong
<JimBuntu> !cha
<JimBuntu> darn, we need a !ching esponse
<JimBuntu> !pm | ubot5`
<ubot5`> ubot5`: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<EriC^^> when is 18.04 being released again
<nacc> !bionic
<ubot5`> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> !releases
<ubot5`> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<nacc> hrm
<nacc> it's in about 2 weeks
<EriC^^> ah thanks nacc
<JimBuntu> !party | EriC^^
<ubot5`> EriC^^: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<EriC^^> :D
<pragmaticenigma> 18.04 - April 26th - EriC^^
<EriC^^> thank you pragmaticenigma
<summergirl> Is this a free society where one can speak freely without being silence?
<daftykins> as long as the penguins aren't harmed, all is well
<nacc> summergirl: trolling?
<summergirl> nacc: You feel having grievenences is trolling?
<nacc> summergirl: what grievance do you have?
<nacc> summergirl: your statement reads very much like trolling, given this is an Ubuntu related discussion channel
<summergirl> Yes, that's how it starts, you make a suggestion, other people read it
<daftykins> no i think it starts with a question
<nacc> summergirl: ... you didn't even make a suggestion
<nacc> summergirl: you made a non-sequitur question for the channel
<nacc> summergirl: *this*, being an IRC channel, is not a sociey
<nacc> summergirl: so, in fact, you asked a vacuous question.
<summergirl> As I said, is it a free society, where one can speak freely without being silence, you suggest trolling, that's a trend by open source.... Why I was reluctant to come here because I was fully aware these kinda behavior you would expect here
<kostkon> ..
<nacc> lol
<kostkon> damn we fell for it
<nacc> i guess so
<kostkon> we did, i did anyway
<bugzbunny> I asked freenode to kline me
<kostkon> ?
<bugzbunny> They not doing it
<nacc> bugzbunny: why?
<bugzbunny> Because I believe in free society
<nacc> good lord
<nacc> trolls galore today
<bugzbunny> That wasn't a lie
<nacc> bugzbunny: just quite the service? why do you need a kline?
<nacc> *quyit
<bugzbunny> I've been on freenode for over 5 years
<nacc> bah, quit
<nacc> bugzbunny: so?
<nacc> bugzbunny: also, this is neither 'high quality' nor 'on-topic'
<bugzbunny> I've been kline roughly 30 times
<bugzbunny> But as I told freenode staff members, I believe in something
<bugzbunny> That won't change
<nacc> what the heck does that have to do with ubuntu or anything else
<nacc> bugzbunny: just go away?
<bugzbunny> I don't support you idea about shoeing people away, I feel you destroy the dundementals about what's mean to be _part_ of the open source community
<bugzbunny> fundementals&
<nacc> bugzbunny: i am not "shooing" you away
<nacc> bugzbunny: you are asking the network ops to kline yhou
<nacc> afaict, you are 'shooing' yourself away
<nacc> which i don't understand at all
<kostkon> is alcohol intoxidation at play here. quite possible i say
<nacc> kostkon: it is friday (at least here, it is)
<kostkon> that's why i said it
<nacc> :)
<bugzbunny> In #ubuntu
<kostkon> bugzbunny, if you feel disoriented, you are currently in #ubuntu-discuss, fyi
<bugzbunny> I read the guidelines a few times
<nacc> bugzbunny: so?
<bugzbunny> I just read again, nothing does it say, 'we won't help you if you don't use software from our repositories'?
<nacc> bugzbunny: what is 'ubuntu'?
<nacc> it's a distribution of software
<nacc> the official channel for said software would support what is in it
<nacc> not random other stuff
<nacc> pretty sure you're just trolling for trolling's sake.
<bugzbunny> Exactly like I said earlier
<nacc> bugzbunny: what do you disagree with about what I just wrote?
<nacc> bugzbunny: we don't support Windows in #ubuntu here, do you have a problem with that?
<bugzbunny> No, your culture got your mind set
<nacc> ...
<bugzbunny> It doesn't matter what I say, if go against the grain
<nacc> so 'no, I don't disagree with what you said'?
<nacc> bugzbunny: i'm asking you a simple and direct question.
<bugzbunny> No, you won't listen and attack me
<nacc> ...
<nacc> bugzbunny: in what way did I 'attack' you?
<bugzbunny> There is no point, as I've already said, there is nothing in Guidles that says, 'we won't help you if you using anything else besides what we have in our repositories'
<nacc> bugzbunny: we support "ubuntu" in the official ubuntu channel
<nacc> bugzbunny: are you asking about things that are not in ubuntu?
<bugzbunny>  There is nothing I read on IRC Guidelines that says 'we will not help no one who don't install software from Ubuntu repositories'
<bugzbunny> If that's the case
<bugzbunny> Make it clear on Ubuntu.com
<bugzbunny> So that you don't have those people keep comming in #ubuntu no?
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny has been a troll for the past couple weeks
<bugzbunny> slidinghorn: Proof
<oerheks> ^^ proof
<nacc> "These guidelines do not cover every single aspect of the Ubuntu channels' etiquette"
<bugzbunny> Ask Dax when I last joined
<nacc> which feels like use some basic logic
<nacc> the 'official ubuntu support channel' supports 'ubuntu';
<nacc> not all of linux
<nacc> not all of computing
<nacc> bugzbunny: do you disagree with what ubuntu is?
<oerheks> la la la lonely people
<bugzbunny> I disagree with you, I don't disagree about Ubuntu
<nacc> bugzbunny: ...
<nacc> bugzbunny: so you admit to asking offtopic questions?
<bugzbunny> Because Ubuntu should make it clear in their help section that, Ubuntu Implicility support only software from Ubuntu repositories
<nacc> bugzbunny: what?
<nacc> bugzbunny: 1) the official ubuntu support channel supports ubuntu only
<bugzbunny> k
<nacc> bugzbunny: 2) ubuntu is defined to be a set of software shipped in the ubuntu repositories
<bugzbunny> k
<oerheks> lolz, universe and restricted are not supported by ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<kostkon> bugzbunny, file the report then
<nacc> bugzbunny: 3) therefore the offiicial ubuntu support channel supports the set of software shipped in the ubuntu repositories.
<nacc> bugzbunny: so ... you have no issue then?
<bugzbunny> Change the /topic in #ubuntu in the channel that makes that clear too
<nacc> bugzbunny: it's a literal logical conclusion. which you seem to be unwilling to make?
<bugzbunny> No, this is the only distribution, out of all distributions from ArchLinux to Fedora to OpenSUSE
<leftyfb> tellin ya. It's the downspiral of IRC in general. All the other networks are slowing down in popularity. All the trolls come to freenode now because it's got more people to aggravate.
<leftyfb> Had this same discussion in another channel today due to the same issue ... different trolls
<bugzbunny> This the only distribution community I've read that is bars people from dicussing software that is not directly come from Ubuntu repositories
<nacc> bugzbunny: ok, so don't use ubuntu?
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: you answered the question yourself there bugzbunny
<leftyfb> DISCUSSING
<leftyfb> #ubuntu is not a discussion channel
<leftyfb> It is a support channel
<leftyfb> for ONLY ubuntu
<bugzbunny> nacc: So this is not Free society
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: this is not a society. This is a chatroom
<nacc> bugzbunny: what? you can choose to use ubuntu or not
<nacc> it's friday, and i'm almost eod.
<bugzbunny> I never give on Freenode for the past 5
<bugzbunny> years
<nacc> i think you're being ridiculous bugzbunny and are in my mind a troll. I'm putting you in my /ignore. I hope you have a nice weekend.
<bugzbunny> 30 linkes
<bugzbunny> klines*
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: if you need help with or want to discuss klines, go to #freenode
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: that is the more appropriate place
<bugzbunny> So, you have a culture that you refuse to change and you guys believe it's beneficial for the community
<bugzbunny> Noted
<bugzbunny> Personally, I think UBuntu should withdraw being open source
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: I think you might not know what "open source" means, in that case
<oerheks> Ubuntu is not a democracy, it's a meritocracy
<oerheks> or crazy
<leftyfb> oerheks: as much as I disagree with trolls, I do verymuch dislike that idea
<bugzbunny> I know what exactly, since I've been around for this long, not as long as most
<oerheks> Mark is the only dictator i like.
<leftyfb> eh
<leftyfb> I've worked with/for him
<bugzbunny> But I am well aware what open source means, especially to me, Ubuntu is a commercial company, perhaps it should withdraw from the open source community
<leftyfb> had a discussion with him about this sort of thing as well ... we agreed to disagree
<oerheks> * canonical is commercial, ubuntu is the community
<hggdh> bugzbunny: Ubunut is not a commercial company. You have gotten your pointers mixed
<leftyfb> anyway, done feeding the trolls for today
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: good luck getting klined ... I hope you achieve your goal
<bugzbunny> I mean Canonical and Ubuntu is part of their offering
<hggdh> and?
<bugzbunny> Meaning that, if they deviate from the norms of open source community, perhaps they should withdraw
<hggdh> I agree, But, since it is still free software, mostly GNU, Ubuntu does not deviate
<hggdh> bugzbunny: let's go back to what caused your issue in #ubuntu. The #ubuntu channel is reserved for support of Ubuntu and official derivates. This is clear from the topic.
<hggdh> bugzbunny: it does not matter if you agree or not, this is the rule of the game
<hggdh> and... it is enforced, as you found out.
<bugzbunny> You mean in code, that doesn't mean anything in atmosphere
<hggdh> if you have a Ubuntu (or official derivative) support or questions, then #ubuntu can help. But if you want to discuss what is, or is not free software, and who has, or has not signed the code of conduct, then #ubuntu is NOT the channel
<bugzbunny> I've been there for weeks
<hggdh> I know
<bugzbunny> That was never the problem
<hggdh> and more and more you went borderline on your iteractions
<bugzbunny> But saying that 'we help you because you don't use software from out repositories'
<bugzbunny> You ban me bacause I asked you signed the code of conduct
<hggdh> #ubuntu is meant, directed, and exclusive for support issues on Ubuntu. From official repositories
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: When someone asks about off-topic software, they're almost always directed toward a channel that can more aptly help them...many of which have Ubuntu volunteers within them
<hggdh> you were kicked from the channel because you insisted in going off-topic
<bugzbunny> My problem with that slidinghorn
<bugzbunny> Is that, will they get help there?
<bugzbunny> You guys say #ubuntu-offtopic
<bugzbunny> Really
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: it's not the reponsibility of Ubuntu volunteers to help with non-ubuntu software
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: and yes, when you were consistently going off-topic in the channel, people politely asked you numerous times to either stop, or take your off-topic conversation to a channel where it is more suited.
<slidinghorn> you refused, and were kicked as a result
<bugzbunny> I would help them
<bugzbunny> I WILL
<slidinghorn> then help them in appropriate channels.  #ubuntu isn't the appropriate channel
<hggdh> bugzbunny: let's try a gedankenexperiment: what would happen if you went to ##python, and asked about a Perl problem?
<oerheks> such a waste of energy, this conversation
<oerheks> you can always seek hlelp in ##linux, they help all distros and sources
<kostkon> oerheks, as long as there's energy to waste, let it rooooollll :P
<bugzbunny> k
<slidinghorn> found the American... :P
<bugzbunny> I agree with ##linux
<slidinghorn> then why are you sealioning here?
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, to a degree that is true, but ##linux also will redirect to more appropriate rooms when they don't have the answer or feel a different forum is better suited
<bugzbunny> I stop using Linux because of you guys
<slidinghorn> troll confirmed.
<bugzbunny> But Now, let me reboot to Ubuntu
 * slidinghorn is out.
<hggdh> please do not blame us for yourown decisions
<bugzbunny> No
<oerheks> the score is 219346 - 2
<bugzbunny> Nah, I calm down, it's you dialog for the most part that change my mind
<bugzbunny> hggdh: ^
<oerheks> the other one needs skype-business
<hggdh> bugzbunny: and, for the record, if someone is an ops in an Ubuntu core channel, then this someone HAS signed the CoC
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: how about you answer hggdh's question from earlier:  If you went to ##python and started asking them about Perl problems, what would happen?
<bugzbunny> k
<bugzbunny> If no one is around can I still help them?
<hggdh> bugzbunny: you can always help, and it will always be welcome. But *keep* on-topic
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-14
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: you still didn't answer the question.  Is that because you know it proves that your whole point in this argument is flawed at its most basic level?
<bugzbunny> I can guarantee that
<bugzbunny> s/can/can't/
<bugzbunny> slidinghorn: Follow me in the room and make you own judgement
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: I don't have to, because I already know the answer.  You'll be told that Perl is off topic there, and they'll point you to the appropriate channel
<slidinghorn> it's almost as if channels have purposes, and off-topic conversations detract from those purposes *gasp*
<bugzbunny> You wasting my time
<bugzbunny> I know exactly what you doing
<slidinghorn> you've been wasting this channel's time for a while..and were doing the same in the #ubuntu channel before you were kicked.
<oerheks> the production of digital waste (logs) is high today.
<slidinghorn> sorry oerheks.  i usually don't engage, but bugz has particularly annoyed me.  This is the same person who suggested the reason that someone's internet was slow was because their ISP was essentially discriminating against linux users.
<oerheks> slidinghorn, haha yes i read that
<bugzbunny> slidinghorn: Free society where people can speak no?
<bugzbunny> slidinghorn: So you being annoyed would be --
<slidinghorn> judging by this conversation?  Something experienced by most people who encounter you?
<bugzbunny> slidinghorn: You come off as the typical people who dictate culture
<slidinghorn> cool story bro.
<bugzbunny> This means so much to me
<bugzbunny> Just cool story bro for you
<hggdh> bugzbunny: free speech means you are free to say whatever you want, and the others are free to refuse it
<bugzbunny> I am not banning him from speaking
<hggdh> neither are we. We just reserve the right to follow a few rules. If you want in, you are expected to follow the same rules
<bugzbunny> I am countering what he says
<hggdh> if you do not want to follow them, you are free to go elsewhere
<bugzbunny> You mean when I dislike what I read
<bugzbunny> When that heppens
<hggdh> no
<bugzbunny> I will still come back anyway
<hggdh> ah well. Nothing else to discuss, then
<bugzbunny> Personally, few people like youself is trying to boo me away
<bugzbunny> But let me hang around here and read
<tomreyn> ramrebol1: so i guess you can't rant here (based on /topic) but you didn't seem to intend to, and other tha that the topic seems like a good match to me.
<ramrebol1> I'm still trying to enter to ubuntu-offtopic but I can't !   I'm going to try to ask here
<slidinghorn> ramrebol1: your nick has to be registered with Freenode to enter #ubuntu-offtopic, I believe
<ramrebol1> I think that  my nickname "ramrebol" is already registered in freenode.    My question is the following
<ramrebol1> Hi. Do you know where is going ubuntu today? I ask because few years ago we had ubuntu-one and ubuntu-phone projects, so it was clear the goal: make an integrated (pc+cellphone) system, that was awesome!. As I remember, that's why ubuntu started with unity, to develop touch screens... because gnome was not going with the speed required. But today, without those  projects,  what is the goal of
<ramrebol1> ubuntu? Or is just resigned to be the a "free competition"?
<ramrebol1> ((((( it's ok to ask that here, is just for curiosity. I'm just a ubuntu-linux  )))
<ramrebol1> is it ok ask that in this channel?
<ramrebol1> (and sorry about my english, I know is not good enough)
<akem> They stopped with Unity because it was too costly.
<bugzbunny> tomreyn: Rant
<bugzbunny> No
<bugzbunny> The CEO stopped because it wasn't meeting the targets he wanted
<bugzbunny> Android is a strong competition
<ramrebol1> I think that there was not benefits comparing comparing unity with gnome or kde, for example. But ubuntu started with ambitious projects, like ubuntu-one (I loved ubuntu-one) and ubuntu-phone (I still want an ubuntu-phone too!). This because I just use linux in my pcs. So, I think (or I want to think) that ubuntu is working in something more important, to be more than just an "alternative OS".
<ramrebol1> Or not?
<slidinghorn> ramrebol1: I believe the Ubuntu Touch "torch" has been picked up by the UbPorts team.  Check out ubports.com & #ubports :)
<bugzbunny> The CEO wanted convergence
<bugzbunny> He wanted to do what Microsoft is doing but fail but Apple succeeding
<bugzbunny> Apple is going to get de-thrown at some point
<bugzbunny> Google had a decent eco-system
<bugzbunny> s/had/has/
<pragmaticenigma> bugzbunny, please stop... this has now moved into offtopic territory
<ramrebol1> I think that "converge" was a brilliant in linux, but for 5 years ago :(  Now...   may be is too late for linux?
<ramrebol1> pragmaticenigma: sorry, is not right to talk about this in this channel?
<bugzbunny> pragmaticenigma: What do you mean, isn't this #ubuntu-dicuss
<bugzbunny> pragmaticenigma: What you upset about?
<bugzbunny> Right
<ramrebol1> I'm writting+asking about ubuntu convergence. Google and apple are just examples about
<tomreyn> ramrebol1: i don't think it's "too late for linux", it's the OS a lot of systems run nowadays. when you'd like to get an idea on the canonical strategy you'd probably be best served reading thlatest blog posts on its CEO's blog at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<bugzbunny> pragmaticenigma: Why have deviate from high quality?
<bugzbunny> s/Why/When/
<bugzbunny> Android is running a modified Linux
<bugzbunny> It would be silly to think it's too late 'for linux'
<tomreyn> ramrebol1: i also loved the 'convergence' idea, i.e. running the same open source OS on all devices (be it a smartphone, a mobile computer or a stationary desktop). unfortunately, i don't thinks is happening.
<bugzbunny> As I've already said, Apple have matured that technology
<bugzbunny> Not even FirefoxOS, ChromeOS, Windows have been able to succussesfelly to dethrown
<ramrebol1> tomreyn: :(  I think the same (I was waiting anxious!). Unfortunately, cannonical forgot ubuntu-phone.
<ramrebol1> I think that apple, without Steve Jobs, will go down, and a lot of mac users+lovers (programmers and scientists) going to back to linux
<ramrebol1> I think that FirefoxOS, ChromeOS have no future in importants thinks
<bugzbunny> No
<bugzbunny> People buy Apple for image
<bugzbunny> You need to convince those users, you are very unlikely to make that happen
<ramrebol1> Yes, until now. But in several years more...
<bugzbunny> Not likely
<bugzbunny> I watch people who do board level repair on Apple computers
<bugzbunny> People will pay 300$ to maintain it
<ramrebol1> I'm thinking of the Linux users (programmers and scientists) who bought mac. That they will return, because mac does not great than before.
<bugzbunny> Apple has a solid eco system that you really need to break, being cheap, is not alternative
<bugzbunny> ramrebol1: k
<ramrebol1> being better...  I think yes. Mac will not be cool forever, not in the future, I bet
<bugzbunny> true
<ramrebol1> So, ubuntu (cannonical) has no ambitious projects?  Is it just working in the OS?
<bugzbunny> No idea
<bugzbunny> I think their was like about his blog earlier
<bugzbunny> s/like/link/
<pragmaticenigma> ramrebol1, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/why-did-ubuntu-drop-unity-mark-shuttleworth-explains
<akem> A Ubuntu smartphone was a nice idea but we won't see it / If there was compatibility with Android apps...
<bugzbunny> No
<bugzbunny> One thing I don't like about streaming platforms
<bugzbunny> Yet another Streaming platform
<bugzbunny> I personally don't believe, if Ubuntu jump off, need to be compatitble with Android software
<akem> Well, there is so much dev in the Android community, like everyone's making an Android app, if you can have that diversity on your platform by being compatible, why wouldn't you?
<akem> On the other side you're left on your own with very little.
<ramrebol1> if ubuntu-phone were competible with android apps...   It would have been perfect. But, not
<ramrebol1> it was a wonderful dream :(
<bugzbunny> leftyfb: I disagree
<leftyfb> of course you do
<bugzbunny> He says that when install Wine programs
<bugzbunny> That means .wine
<bugzbunny> That mean winecfg
<bugzbunny> leftyfb: Correct me if I am wrong?
<leftyfb> you are wrong
<bugzbunny> How
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: do you know exactly what feature in winecfg to adjust for the solution?
<bugzbunny> Yes
<leftyfb> which one?
<bugzbunny> Desktop Intergration
<bugzbunny> You wan stream it to twitch so you can see it
<leftyfb> Nothing in the "Desktop Integration" tab does what they're asking
<bugzbunny> I am looking at Desktop Integration
<bugzbunny> Appereance
<bugzbunny> Folders
<slidinghorn> oh my lord...dude.  Just stop.
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: and there is nothing in there that disabled newly installed wine applications from creating icons in the applications menu
<bugzbunny> screenshot?
<bugzbunny> That's the program I can install right now
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: what is the option called to disabled all wine applications from showing up in the applications menu?
<bugzbunny> I will take a screen shot
<leftyfb> don't bother
<leftyfb> you seem to lack basic understanding
<bugzbunny> Where I can post a image?
<bugzbunny> Without ads
<pragmaticenigma> http://127.0.0.1
<bugzbunny> That hurst me
 * slidinghorn spits out beer & falls over
<bugzbunny> I am asking where I can post a picture without ads
<pragmaticenigma> asked and answered bugzbunny ... next question
<bugzbunny> https://img42.com/PSAKu
<bugzbunny> leftyfb: Desktop Integrations
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: you're really hell bent on proving yourself wrong aren't you?
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: yes, I see that you have proven yourself wrong. Discussion over.
<bugzbunny> Where?
<bugzbunny> I said Desktop Integrations, you said it doesn't exists
<bugzbunny> So where?
<bugzbunny> I telling everyone in this room, Hate me
<bugzbunny> Don't like me
<bugzbunny> Call me a troll
<leftyfb> correct
<leftyfb> I do not like you and I do believe you are a troll. Or act like one constantly.
<bugzbunny> So ban me from this room
<leftyfb> I would if I could but I cannot
<leftyfb> if you feel unwelcome, you are always allowed to /part
<bugzbunny> So, you wasting my time listing you bs
<bugzbunny> leftyfb: I proved to you that desktop intergration exist, what you do?
<bugzbunny> You call my a lier
<bugzbunny> You know, I don't like you either but is that behavior you going to continue to have towards, let's address that now
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: that wasn't the contention.  The contention was that it had nothing to do with the user's question.
<bugzbunny> What
<bugzbunny> He said had Icons
<slidinghorn> you're consistently giving bad information, you're trolling regularly...why are you here.
<bugzbunny> I said look at Desktop Intergrations
<slidinghorn> ...and desktop integration has NOTHING to do with the question that was asked.
<bugzbunny> Then you leftyfb can his panties in a twist decided that I did something wrong... I PROVE he was wrong... Now it's now the contention
<bugzbunny> I can't laugh more harder
<slidinghorn> the only thing you proved is that you have no clue about the information you're providing
<bugzbunny> Where?
<pragmaticenigma> everywhere
<slidinghorn> where in that picture does it have an option to disable creation of menu entries for new applications?
<slidinghorn> (hint - it's "nowhere")
<bugzbunny> So
<bugzbunny> You've seen it
<slidinghorn> answer the question bugzbunny:  Where in your picture is the option to disable creating new menu entries?
<slidinghorn> because that was the question being asked
<bugzbunny> What DE?
<bugzbunny> I had to actually have to remove *.desktop
<slidinghorn> omg...someone please get rid of this fool.
<bugzbunny> What you don't know, when you install a program
<leftyfb> I wish I could
<bugzbunny> As part of Desktop Integration
<bugzbunny> It will appear in the menu
<slidinghorn> shut. up.
<bugzbunny> I am lying?
<bugzbunny> So
<bugzbunny> You folks like ##chat
<pragmaticenigma> welcome back lordievader
<pragmaticenigma> welcome back lotuspsychje
<pragmaticenigma> tab complete fail
<lotuspsychje> ty pragmaticenigma
<lotuspsychje> and good morning to all
<pragmaticenigma> morning... it's night time here
<lotuspsychje> how was the support this night pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> you don't want to know
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> sleepy crowdy or trolly
<pragmaticenigma> the latter
<lotuspsychje> thats a bad night indeed
<lotuspsychje> with bionic as excuse they all come nag
<pragmaticenigma> Maybe it's time to label the release 18.05 instead?
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> lets wake em up
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: did you read bionic releasenotes mate?
<lotuspsychje> interesting stuff in there
<lotuspsychje> not good morning slidinghorn ?
<lotuspsychje> can i get you something to drink lol?
<slidinghorn> oh, I've already started
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<slidinghorn> I'm a few deep already (it's comin up on 1am here)
<pragmaticenigma> I haven't read anything... and slidinghorn is probably still cleaning up from earlier
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: did it turn out well with your .deb?
<slidinghorn> lotuspsychje: I got it done...I still don't feel like I learned much though.  I guess I'll jsut have to keep doing it
<slidinghorn> I've downloaded a bunch of ebooks etc that will hopefully give me more of an idea about the inner workings of what I was actually doing
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> those ubuntu wiki need bif revamp
<lotuspsychje> but then, there are so much of them
<lotuspsychje> wb Bashing-om insomnia?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Thunder storm knocked out the power .. and now catching up . ( still a hard push to get the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter out )
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<Bashing-om> ducasse: The one with the plan :)
<JimBuntu> Bashing-om, newsletter is looking great!
<Bashing-om> JimBuntu: We get the scripts working to pull in the conical stuff .. we be set to print :)
<JimBuntu> w00t! Let 'er rip!
<Bashing-om> JimBuntu: krytarik is sweating bullets getting the scripts all changed over to the git repo and fully functional for our needs .
<JimBuntu> +1 for krytarik, I'll put them in my prayers(aka demands)
<ducasse> hi Bashing-om, JimBuntu - all well today?
<JimBuntu> My gosh, has it been that long?
<Bashing-om> JimBuntu: He do wirj winders .. as well as prayers .. availeth much !
<Bashing-om> work wonders*
<JimBuntu> ducasse, Absolutely! It's Saturday, this is my rest day, I pitty anything that interrupts that, lol.
<ducasse> JimBuntu: well, i'm certainly not going to! :) it's well deserved, i'm sure :)
<JimBuntu> ducasse, idk about deserved, but it's needed, lol. Stress can be stressful, ya know? Anyway, how are you doing on this fine day?
 * JimBuntu sometimes feels bad for ignoring the #ubuntu channel while paying close attention to the offtopic/discuss channels... and ignores the bad feeling, lol.
<Bashing-om> JimBuntu: To the greater good - ya got to spread the joy about .
<ducasse> good here, just got up - meds starting to kick in. a smoke or two, and i'll be ready to go :)
<JimBuntu> ducasse, (I'm not trying to preach) Have you tried vape and/or is it legal there?
<Bashing-om> JimBuntu: ducasse remian on that controlled withdrawal .. and so far so good - it is working !
<ducasse> it is legal, haven't tried. i'm currently building up motivation to quit, so starting a new habit isn't really an option.
 * JimBuntu ... stabbed in chest, deflated lung... 15 days later smoking again... FF>> ... tried vaping, no intention to quit smoking... after 3 days ended up not smoking any more without trying.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: M&M peanuts .. making a acceptable substitute - till my doctor blows his stack over it .
<JimBuntu> Understood ducasse, another bad habit is never needed, as I said, not trying to preach, but I think it may have saved my life from me. Special circumstances though
<JimBuntu> I will admit, I don't think the morning vape is anything like the morning smoke. I used to love going outside and watching the sun rise... sad part is that happens about 3 hours into my work-day, lol.
<ducasse> JimBuntu: i'm under doctor's orders to quit, so it's got to happen sooner or later. i just don't really want to...
<JimBuntu> ducasse, I didn't want to, I was a big time tobacco user... years being trained in upscale tobacco (early profession). Big cigar collection and rolled my own cigs from quality leaf cuttings for quite some time.
<Bashing-om> JimBuntu: Back in the day I grew and cured my own tobacco -:P
<ducasse> JimBuntu: smoking is one of the few pleasures i have, so i'll need something to replace it with i think
<JimBuntu> Bashing-om, dang! I never got that far, although I have family that grew it for their own use. That could be something I would want to look into... but curing,... yeah, I am not the most patient,... maybe if I can use the dehydrator, lol
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<ducasse> morning, lotuspsychje - how are you this morning?
<lotuspsychje> fine here mate tnx
<JimBuntu> ducasse, replacement -> once in a while vape? or better yet, breathing exercises with a fog machine. I find that I agree with the study performed that found the smoke was the biggest enjoyment from cigars.
<Bashing-om> JimBuntu: Practice - trial and error .. ( do not let the leaves get big ) I tried Oh I tried to smoke my 1st batch :D
<JimBuntu> Bashing-om, well, from memory, it's the lower leafs that are mild... the higher up get more "bold"
<JimBuntu> I have 2 cigars left that I watched get hand-rolled on a young persons thigh. I already enjoyed the rest of them.
<Bashing-om> JimBuntu: Yeah - you been there . Thunder maybe I best get while I can save what I have !
<JimBuntu> Bashing-om, storm still raging?
<ducasse> pretty nice weather here, no sun yet though. but warm, luna is already running in and out every minute :)
<JimBuntu> ducasse, does Luna like squirrels? Every day I have seen one pass by my window looking for food/etc. The other day I decided to start feeding it again. So cute, came and ate a few walnuts, left... got some water... came back every few hours. Never stayed and ate it all in one go, never seemed to stash away the pile. Gave me a bit more faith in animals, because it didn't try to stockpile the great find of 1/4 pound (1/8th
<JimBuntu>  kilo) of nuts
<ducasse> i'm sure she does, but she would probably try to hunt it... they're really cute, though - i like them.
<JimBuntu> Since my dog passed, more animals have been in the yard, used to only be rabbits he would let in. I'm enjoying it even if I miss him.
<JimBuntu> I seem to remember Luna is a cat, just sayin' bout my dog.
<JimBuntu> Downside, this last year has been the first where I haven't found at least 2 rabbit burrows in the back area... good that I don't have to worry about hurting them, bad that I liked finding and watching over them.
<JimBuntu> Sidenote: I used to raise rabbits as a livestock (food).
<ducasse> luna is a cat, yes - https://photos.app.goo.gl/0QpJ33Aze8mlmBKI3
<JimBuntu> pretty cat, I imagine the personality to boot!
<ducasse> she knows she's pretty, to put it that way :) got her dad wrapped around the paw :)
<JimBuntu> I used to have an amber and white cat. It was an alley cat that took a liking to me and lived with me for several years before moving on.
<JimBuntu> OMGosh, I just remembered that I let her come with me when I moved to the city,... she nearly killed a neighbors cat in a fight. Luckily the neighbor was cool with  letting animals be themselves, but oh my, that was a crazy time. Good memories and I thank you and Luna for that.
<ducasse> before luna i had a ginger cat that originally lived in the neighborhood but was being mistreated (not given any food etc). i felt sorry for him, so gave him food a couple of times, and after that he just moved in. he got run over, though - sadly.
<ducasse> losing an animal is hard, they become like family members.
<JimBuntu> Sad that it was ran over, but that's basically how Alley and I became acquitted, it was a cold and snowy Northern day... she was asking for some kind of help, I fed her... she moved in... kinda like my GF at the time, lol
<ducasse> lol
<JimBuntu> Ofcourse they are like family, we are all animals. I dread the day we (humans) stop being able to relate to the other animals in that way.
<JimBuntu> I am a dog person, but feel lucky that cats always seem to want to claim me.
<slidinghorn>  I was a dog person...until I got cats
<ducasse> i'm a little concerned about finding a new place that will be as good for a cat as this, but i've just got to hope for the best. i've grown up with cats and always had them, so i can't do without.
<ducasse> i don't trust people who don't like animals, there must be something wrong with them imo.
<JimBuntu> ducasse, You continue to have my best wishes with the location change... you and Luna both! Cats need the trees as much as we do, if not more!
<ducasse> thanks :) hopefully it will turn out to be for the best :)
<JimBuntu> slidinghorn, I grew up with dogs my whole life, Alley was the first domestic cat I ever had... and the last. I like cats, but the wifey is pretty allergic, so we have none. I think of most animals (domestic pets) as free wills just like their wild brethren, so I refuse to force them to stay.
<slidinghorn> I wanted a dog, but couldnt' in my apartment at the time...ended up getting a cat and she's essentially my child now, lol
<slidinghorn> I may as well have birthed her
<JimBuntu> A cat can easily be a child, they are about as much trouble as one, lol.
<slidinghorn> truth
<slidinghorn> anyway, I'm gonna head to bed...it's 3am and I'm a tad inebriated
<slidinghorn> see y'all "tomorrow"  (though it'll be "today")
<JimBuntu> I think this is why I prefer street animals to farmed ones, they simply know whats up. I grew up with farmed dogs, they were people raised from day 1... so different from the ones that have had to hunt their food to survive. This is why I decided to never buy farmed animals again outside of livestock.
<JimBuntu> slidinghorn, have a good one!
<JimBuntu> slidinghorn, same here, but I woke up this way, lol.
<ducasse> JimBuntu: i wonder if i should get out my python book, do a bit of learning today.
<JimBuntu> ducasse, since I love Python, my answer will be YES PLEASE... unless it's Python >2.7, then no... as I never did make the switch, lol.
<JimBuntu> FWIW: I printed and bound the Python 2.6 docs X-D
<ducasse> i thought it would be just as well to focus on python 3, since i'm learning it now, but the book covers both.
<JimBuntu> nice! If I was getting into it today, I would probably start with 3 and be ticked off about all the tutorials I found based on <3. I'm not the biggest fan of change though, and it seems I am not alone as <3 still has a huge enough following to require 2.7 compatibility for many projects
<JimBuntu> ducasse, I have made a ton of <3 based GUIs. I would love to help you love Python as I do. Only issue is that I have not done much with it in a few years.
<ducasse> i know, but i don't think i'll start anything new in <3
<JimBuntu> Yeah, I could not suggest doing that either. I'm sure most of my stuff would still work, so long as I removed/disabled all of the debug chatter... stupid 'print' changes
<ducasse> thanks for that, but the book should get my feet wet. i'll start asking dumb questions later ;)
<JimBuntu> Ask away, the only dumb questions are those you already know the proper answer to ;-D
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje feels like dumber & dumber on python
<JimBuntu> ducasse, Was it you that talked about having serial access to an APU?
<ducasse> no, that was tj. i think
<JimBuntu> lotuspsychje, So did I back when Google started, the I followed their (and NASA's) lead and picked up Python
<JimBuntu> Ah, OK. Well, I am most qualified to reply to questions about serial comms via Python, should that ever arise.
<JimBuntu> I feel like such a dino though, who uses serial any more? I remember when I started having to learn how to decode USB comms for the BlackBerries, I was like, UGH!
<bugzbunny> The only dumb questions is the one you already know the proper answer too
<bugzbunny> Really
<JimBuntu> Yes bugzbunny , at least, that's my opinion. Although, I admit people ask some seemingly dumb questions in the support channels, things they could have "googled"
<JimBuntu> "How do I sort my ls by date?"
<bugzbunny> K
<bugzbunny> I understand
<lotuspsychje> no question is dumb, its all about learning
<JimBuntu> Speaking of "ls"... who else doesn't even think of "ls" and has muscle memory for "ll" instead? Is this something from my BSD or Unix days or is this common?
<bugzbunny> ll here
<JimBuntu> yay, I am not alone.
<bugzbunny> I find myself get upset when ll is defined
<bugzbunny> not*
<JimBuntu> When I made the switch from BSD types, I had a lot of muscle memory to overcome, ll didn't seem to be one of them though.
<bugzbunny> Ubuntu and Fedora has 'll'
<bugzbunny> I think openSUSE too
<JimBuntu> I had to admin some macOS machines a few years ago, and I was like... hmm, this isn't working... then it all came back to me
 * JimBuntu proposes ALL use "ll" to be the POSIX/GNU coreutils version of 'ls -alF'
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.15.16 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/13/ubuntu-desktop-weekly-update-13-april-2018
<lotuspsychje> some news
<lotuspsychje> grabbing wallpapers im curious :p
<lotuspsychje> nice walls
<bugzbunny> I never see the desktop, I don't bother with wallpapers
<bugzbunny> On Dual Screens
<lotuspsychje> bionic walls: https://imgur.com/a/N2bqH
<JimBuntu> bugzbunny, Try on 9 screens!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bugzbunny> heh
<JimBuntu> I know it may be rare, but not unique... if I am not using 9 monitors and at least 3 discreet machines and networks... I feel limited
<lotuspsychje> Neo extreme
<JimBuntu> Why do people keep saying that?! I simply like to run things in an environment where I don't care if 120MB of RAM are being used by the local copy of the database while I run queries... and am still able to perform rolling updates... and can have my own copies of all the application servers running locally for immediate testing of new release candidates?!
<lotuspsychje> you dont hear me complain :p
<JimBuntu> lotuspsychje, you  may if you had to handle maintenance on my home systems, lol, remember I work from home. It's not quite as easy. I was recently thinging of spinning up a new copy of all remote AWS environments though, so I can drop one of the machines.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<JimBuntu> It's really only the other devs from work who complain... they forget I paid for all this, I guess... except that one MBP.
<JimBuntu> No one seems to complain when I respond with solutions quickly... funny how that works.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<JimBuntu> geez, it's Saturday, please excuse my whining about Mon-Fri type stuff
<lotuspsychje> haha
<bugzbunny> You see wallpapers?
<bugzbunny> Otherwise meh :-p
<JimBuntu> bugzbunny, I do, behind my translucent terminal windows
<bugzbunny> oO
<bugzbunny> k
<lotuspsychje> workoholic with 9 screens :p
<JimBuntu> bugzbunny, custom wallpapers though... that span across monitors to show a very wide view of a cool pace nearby
<lotuspsychje> your even worst then tj-
<bugzbunny> Yeah Yeah
<bugzbunny> I know YOU people
<lotuspsychje> who us?
<JimBuntu> tj- is basically a demi-god as I am concerned. May need to find balance, but highly knowledgeable.
 * lotuspsychje didnt do anything..
<bugzbunny> People who have 9 screens, the wallpaper has to be perfect
<lotuspsychje> i thought only sumo's were half-gods
 * bugzbunny seen people who are tedious about that stuff
<lotuspsychje> i like eyecandy too
<ducasse> i don't use a wallpaper, pointless with a tiling wm
<JimBuntu> bugzbunny, Mine looks to be in sepia, but that's actually how the day looked.
<lotuspsychje> green on black terminals
<lotuspsychje> https://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/
<JimBuntu> I go for a grey on black, for general files via term
<bugzbunny> I like Eye Candy but it takes quite of time to get it right, and honestly, I focus more on functionaly.. If the DE doesn't have nice Eye Candy to start with.. It's ardious
<JimBuntu> bugzbunny, my eye candy spends most of their time in the living room.
<lotuspsychje> i always liked linux originality vs windows
<bugzbunny> heheh
<lotuspsychje> you always can tell creative minds when you see one
<JimBuntu> lotuspsychje,  I like https://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-568865930 the most
<JimBuntu> lotuspsychje, if that was a live wallpaper, with the time encoded into the image,... you may haveme sold on it
<lotuspsychje> JimBuntu: :p
<JimBuntu> Spiral Julian datetime, the only time worth looking at all day
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj - it's pretty quiet today. all well, i hope?
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse,  yes all is fine here, how about you?
<ducasse> i'm ok, thanks. luna and i are enjoying a quiet day, just relaxing on the sofa.
<ducasse> considering being wild and take a nap :)
<BluesKaj> yes, it's a good day to relax :-)
<ducasse> absolutely :) other than make dinner i'm not going to do much :)
<BluesKaj> we have a winter storm approaching with freezing rain, sleet with high winds and 10-25cm of snow by Sunday and Monday, and with it warnings of power outages. Spring has not really arrived here yet and the long range forecast is for cool weather until May....very depressing :/
<ducasse> mostly had warm weather here lately, and forecast says more is coming.
<BluesKaj> nice
<ducasse> did you get your new modem yet?
<BluesKaj> no, Canada Post tracking indicated that it was supposed to be delivered yesterday, but it didn't arrive. I'll probly receive it on Monday
<ducasse> cool. hope it works well and gives you a better solution than you have now.
<BluesKaj> well, my internet speed should be upwards of 100mb vs the dsl 7mb I have now so it should be quite an improvement
<ducasse> that should certainly be noticeable, yes
<BluesKaj> I cancelled my my sat tv service and plan to watch tv via streaming with kodi or browser ...I don't watch much tv other than live news and 6 or 7 tv shows so using an expensive is sat tv service poor economy IMO
<BluesKaj> is poor economy, rather
<ducasse> i get that. i don't watch much tv either, but the cable package is included in the rent here. it's not that expensive, so it's ok.
<ducasse> it also makes my broadband cheaper.
<BluesKaj> that's cool
<BluesKaj> heh, I hope the old cable company connection here still works after being disconnected for almost 20 yrs  :-)
<ducasse> now that i can share my mother's netflix account, i only need something that can play it on the big tv and i don't really need any channels.
<BluesKaj> my daughter uses her laptop to play netflix on her big tv and it works well. I use my tv as a monitor connected to this new pc my son and i built. I've had my desktop pc connected to the tv since 2010
<ducasse> i'm thinking of getting a chromecast, looks like the cheapest and easiest solution
 * BluesKaj has been a home theater user for many yrs. I've had an audio connection from every TV set thru my stereo system since 1970
<BluesKaj> chromecast is a pretty good solution, my guitar player loves his
<ducasse> they seem to be getting good reviews, and it looks like it will do what i need
<daftykins> \o
<BluesKaj> Hey daftykins
<daftykins> aaaah a lovely long lie-in today :D feels good
<BluesKaj> yeah i managed to sleep til 6AM which is an hr longer than usual :-)
<daftykins> :O
<ducasse> \o daftykins - how goes?
<ducasse> luna says hi :)
<daftykins> :D i'd say Mischief returns the greeting, but i think it'd be more of a scream
<daftykins> pretty good here thanks, about to try a game on PC with a friend who lives in England these days
<daftykins> though i'd probably rather be playing with that haswell PC i put together :D
<ducasse> i should really do a bionic upgrade today, but i feel lazy
<daftykins> https://i.imgur.com/xFF6oaI.jpg
<daftykins> still waiting for the IO shield to arrive from the Netherlands
<ducasse> some days i feel like a cat treat distribution device
<daftykins> ah then she's got you where she wants you!
<ducasse> i'd say so, yes
<ducasse> any other plans for the day?
<daftykins> i'd love to carry on working :D i've been helping a client set up a charity, but there are some blocking registration processes holding up what i wanted to do, right now
<daftykins> i did however find out you can get a free .org.gg domain, free web hosting and free google g suite email setup when you're a non-profit
<daftykins> really detest it when you need even a yes/no from someone and they don't reply for days!
<ducasse> going to take advantage of that?
<daftykins> absolutely, i have a few clients on g suite including myself
<daftykins> ducasse: what's on the cards for you? apartment browsing time?
<ducasse> daftykins: not yet, waiting for them to offer me something as something suitable becomes available
<daftykins> oh good, they have to help - that's handy at least
<ducasse> they don't just have to help, it's entirely their responsibility to find an appropriate replacement that matches what i have today
<daftykins> oh indeed
<ducasse> thank $deity for that
<daftykins> Tux ;D
<ducasse> for instance :)
<daftykins> so priority 1 Luna, priority 2 fast internet - and priority 3 space for a human
<ducasse> that's pretty much the list i gave them :)
<daftykins> hrmm now how to do voice chat on this game
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: good late morning :-)
<lotuspsychje> hey hggdh
<lotuspsychje>  0.030483] Spectre V2 : Spectre mitigation: LFENCE not serializing, switching to generic retpoline
<lotuspsychje> cool stuff in dmesg
<lotuspsychje> afternoon pauljw
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje :)
<pauljw> hi everyone
<EriC^^> evening fellas
<EriC^^> hi pauljw :)
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> what's up?
<lotuspsychje> im colortailing syslog
<pauljw> hi EriC^^ :)
<lotuspsychje> all kinds of weird gnome warnings lol
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: checked new bionic wallpapers too, they rock
<lotuspsychje> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/13/ubuntu-desktop-weekly-update-13-april-2018
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<EriC^^> odd, the microphone is muted in settings, yet it's picked up in dmesg
<EriC^^> pavucontrol says no hardware input devices detected, in windows it works
<EriC^^> i wonder if a newer kernel would fix it
<tomreyn> thanks Bashing_om ;-)
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: I do have my irking moments .. and "that" pulls my trigger .
<daftykins> someone being rude?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yah .. when good assistance and guidance offered .
<daftykins> :<
<pragmaticenigma> quack?
<Bashing-om> pragmaticenigma: Ih Huh .. they day right ... quacks like a ducj, walks like a duck ... must be a <troll>, <idiot>, <mad at the world> . :P
<pragmaticenigma> something like that Bashing-om ... I think
<Bashing-om> pragmaticenigma: LOL .. yeah . Agreed it is " something like that " .
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-15
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<slidinghorn> Morning?  You must be up super early
<slidinghorn> what time is it there?
<lotuspsychje> you got me through slidinghorn :p
<lotuspsychje> im early 3h26
<slidinghorn> why are you waking up at 3:25am??
<lotuspsychje> im in vacation mode so didnt need much sleep
<lotuspsychje> i set my buzzer at 3h just to see you guys lol
<slidinghorn> well you're in for a disappointing morning!  :P
<lotuspsychje> trolls & naggers again?
<slidinghorn> it wouldn't be #ubuntu without them
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> some ppl need proper attention...
<lotuspsychje> and i never believed in /ignores
<lotuspsychje> thats like an austrich putting head in the sand
<lotuspsychje> cool bionic wallpapers added
<lotuspsychje> https://imgur.com/a/bTtdN
<lotuspsychje> hey pragmaticenigma
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: support slowly &stable
<pragmaticenigma> dunno... been focused on my dev project
<pragmaticenigma> what's up lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: new bionic wall: you like? https://imgur.com/a/bTtdN
<pragmaticenigma> something you made or is that in the collection?
<lotuspsychje> new wallpapers just added from repo
<pragmaticenigma> looks cool
<lotuspsychje> yeah they added some nice ones
<EriC^^> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> whats up
<lotuspsychje> all fine here mate
<lotuspsychje> reading up some news with coffee
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> i'm trying to remove the hwe package
<EriC^^> installed it yesterday to try to fix the mic not getting picked up, my res is gone from display so i want to remove it
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<EriC^^> yeah it's messy
<EriC^^> rebooting
<EriC^^> back in business
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> wb
<lotuspsychje> worked?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Want my recipe to revert HWE ?
 * slidinghorn just accidentally ended up on a YouTube linux talk show somehow lol
<Bashing-om> slidinghorn: Who says there are no happy accidents :)
<slidinghorn> I thought I was just joining some kind of chat room for folks watching and next thing I know, my face is on the screen xD
<slidinghorn> (good thing I was clothed!)
<Bashing-om> slidinghorn: Them sneaky cams !
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: thanks, i reverted it using apt/history.log
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: You *ARE* good :)
<EriC^^> good ol' 4.4 kernel back running
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: how's the belgium got talent? any good stuff or funny stuff?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yepper .... if there is no need, don't HWE :)
<EriC^^> yup, dont do hwe kids should be taught in schools
<EriC^^> :D
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<slidinghorn> mornin' ducasse
<ducasse> hi slidinghorn - all well?
<slidinghorn> I'm alive and kicking - can't really complain I guess :)
<EriC^^> morning ducasse o/
<ducasse> hi EriC^^ - how are you?
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<ducasse> yep, all good here. just waking up.
<ducasse> the snow has finally begun to melt outside, making the grass visible here and there. there's still a ton left, though.
<EriC^^> cool
<slidinghorn> I'm in Ohio, so the snow melting is an illusion...it was 70F+ the past couple days, and it's going to snow again tomorrow
<ducasse> we've had temperatures upward of 15°C here, so i hope there's no more snow coming
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon guys
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubot5`> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj afternoon mate
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje, how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<lotuspsychje> very lazy sunday
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj - all well?
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse , yes, fine here, and you?
<ducasse> good here, thanks - really warm today
<BluesKaj> well, so far the predicted storm hasn't materialized here, just cold and windy
 * BluesKaj keeps fingers crossed
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw join the sunday club
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje :)
<ducasse> \o pauljw
<ducasse> how's your weekend?
<pauljw> hey ducasse, wet but good. how are you?
<ducasse> wet but warm :)
<lotuspsychje> they pronounce summer thuesday in belgium
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> temps around 25c
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> my connection is gonna drop for a few mins, connecting up the vpn
<lotuspsychje> kk
<pauljw> k
<pauljw> i don't even bother with vpn at home anymore, lose 50-70% speed.
<BluesKaj> new modem should arrive tomorrow, the new ISP 100mb speed is 15X faster than the dsl I'm on now...looking forward to it, altho i heard yesterday that throttling is used during heavy traffic hours
<pauljw> i'm so jealous!!
<BluesKaj> pauljw, I'm paying a much higher price for it tho
<pauljw> no doubt, but if i could get that sort of service, i could drop directv and more than make up for additional costs. :)
<BluesKaj> $80CDN ...equivalent to $65US...yeah I dropped Bell sat service to justify the additional costs ... most of the shows I watch are availble on"IPTV"anyway
 * BluesKaj is a bit of a newshound and all "the biggies" have live streams now
<pauljw> :D
<BluesKaj> for example.was watch Russia Today yesterday. They aren't egven subtle about their anti-western slant on the news. It's really quite.funny
<BluesKaj> watching
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell bionic
<ubot5`> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.0-0ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 675 kB, installed size 7395 kB
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, did Ubuntu drop Wayland as the default window system for Bionic or was that just a rumour aboutr Wayland becoming the default
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: we had users reporting that new too, prob spam
<BluesKaj> ok
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: bionic has now xorg by default, wayland still choosable
<BluesKaj> right'
<lotuspsychje> i dont think after all the hard work on wayland they would drop
<hggdh> it is just not the default
<BluesKaj> tried wayland on fedora 26 on the laptop , it was ok , but seemed sluggish on an i3 cpu with 8G ram etc
<hggdh> not stable enough for LTS
<lotuspsychje> gnome 3.28.1 rolling out that should be fixing alot of stuff
<lotuspsychje> till now i had sluggishness feeling on both xorg & wayland
<akem> I have a background script to reload gnome-shell when it takes too much ram.
<akem> it get backs to ~170 M after reload.
<akem> But it works with Xorg only, cannot reload at runtime on Wayland without loosing the session.
<akem> https://github.com/rousselgeoffrey/gnomeShellWorkaround/blob/master/Workaround_gnome-shell-memleak.sh if anyone's interested.
<daftykins> BluesKaj: i see you saw emma with the PIA + kubuntu DNS problem, what's the thing that goes wrong where PIA breaks using your own router's DNS even when the VPN is disconnected?
<BluesKaj> daftykins, we solved it by editing the nameserver to 127.0.0.53 in /etc/resolv.conf..seems to be default now , i also installed ifupdown for good measure
<daftykins> mmm, sounds weird that it was pointing to localhost in resolv.conf - must be a sign of that automagic rubbish 'resolvconf' :) my advice was going to be purge resolvconf and create resolv.conf manually pointing to 8.8.8.8 - but i was making pasta :D
<daftykins> she was breaking a cardinal rule and asking in two channels at once
<BluesKaj> oh , didn't notice the duplicate chans
<daftykins> mmm it's not a #u namespace one though, just a chat one we know her from
<BluesKaj> daftykins, yeah I've chatted with her before
<TJ-> resolv.conf is a symlink to to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf, which should be updated by the system's active name resolver. If it's Network Manager, for 16.40 it'll be a private instance of dnsmasq listening on 127.0.1.1. For 17.10+ it'll be systemd-resolved listening on 127.0.0.53
<daftykins> TJ-: apparently some PIA app moves resolv.conf to /tmp on connection and messes about, at least that's the idea i got
<TJ-> daftykins: it ought not! any VPN should just send new/additional DNS names/IP addresses, same was as it does for routes
<TJ-> What do PIA use, isn't it openvpn?
<daftykins> not a clue off hand, never used and certainly never used from a desktop Linux :)
<BluesKaj> TJ-, yes , openvpn is one of their protocols
<leftyfb> daftykins: btw, you should switch out Cloudflare's 1.1.1.1 DNS for google's 8.8.8.8. It's WAY faster and more secure.
<daftykins> leftyfb: no, i shouldn't - because i don't own a tinfoil hat
<leftyfb> daftykins: neither do I. But the speed made a huge difference for me.
<daftykins> i think that'll be down to a lot of factors that'd differ depending where you are - and the speed of connection you're on, etc
<daftykins> well not really speed since DNS is just tiny data, but y'know what i mean i'm sure
<TJ-> clouflare's anycast network is more extensive that Google's, which is why in most cases it's latency is much lower
<daftykins> how about the above 'more secure' claim? :)
<TJ-> how much space do you think a basic root file-system container image should require for running bash?
<TJ-> daftykins: it's more secure as in cloudfare are not keeping the logs, and aren't using to correlate your IP address and lookups with your Google profile
<daftykins> KVM? hmm surely you're only going to stash some utils so a couple of hundred MB?
<daftykins> er not kvm the other thing
<TJ-> KVM? no not a VM, a container
<daftykins> lxd malarkey (:
<leftyfb> daftykins: https://www.cloudflare.com/learning/dns/dns-security/
<TJ-> 208KB :)
<leftyfb> TJ-: so just the kernel and bash? Absolutely nothing else?
<TJ-> leftyfb: no kernel, it's a container
<leftyfb> oh right
<leftyfb> how'd you manage to customize the container down to just basH?
<TJ-> leftyfb: I'm working on developing an automated tool to create the smallest secure LXC config possible or any arbitrary executables. Apparently no such thing already exists which seems a great ommission.
<daftykins> leftyfb: i know about DNSSec, i don't need a link xD i figured you were just doing the open source fan thing of paranoid delusion over google services, my mistake
<leftyfb> TJ-: please share it once done
<leftyfb> daftykins: not at all. I use the hell out of google. They've got ALL my data and I don't care one bit
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> leftyfb: I'm building a config manually for now to identify the absolute minimum required, so I know what the tool needs to do
<leftyfb> I used google's dns since I learned about it years ago ... but after the announcement of Cloudflare's DNS and their anycast stuff, I gave it a try and say a huge improvement in page loads
<daftykins> i used to play with OpenDNS for a bit, but i'm on an ISP supplied router atm that you can't change it on, so i got a bit lazy :>
<TJ-> leftyfb: neat thing is, not even the bash executable is in the container :D  It's fun stuff once you get a handle on it
<daftykins> i was very put off by OpenDNS's page interceptions though
<leftyfb> I used opendns as well, but I actually saw the speed degrade over time and even had some issues resolving some things so I went back to google
<daftykins> *nod*
<BluesKaj> my ISP provides DNS services so i've been using them , but I'll be changing ISPs tomorrow so we'll see haow configurable their Arris DG3260 is
<leftyfb> must be nice having the ability to switch ISP's :(
<BluesKaj> as lolng as my old cable connection still works :-)
<leftyfb> I mean I could if I was excited about DSL :/
 * daftykins pats his 60/10 VDSL2 :)
<leftyfb> man, how do you deal?
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, I've been on dsl for yrs and finally decided to cancel my sat dish service and go with IPTV on the internet instead so i dom ned a larger pipe
<BluesKaj> do need
<daftykins> 7MB/sec down and 1MB/sec up is ace
<leftyfb> yeah, all my tv is streamed ... multiple streaming camera's around my property, smart home stuff, etc
<leftyfb> Not to mention, I do have a business leased line because I do my own hosting
<BluesKaj> daftykins, that's exactly what I have now , it'll be 100mb down and 8-10mb up tomorrow (I hope)
<daftykins> hmm not a huge difference then, if you meant my megabit rates versus my megabyte rates
<BluesKaj> ok, didn't notice that :-)
<BluesKaj> well, think I'll call i a day here ...take care
<slidinghorn> What's the over/under on how many IPs this guy's going to try?
<leftyfb> up to 4 now
<oerheks> all from neighbours, i guess
<slidinghorn> or a VPN with multiple locations
<leftyfb> if by neighbors, you mean other countries, sure :)
<oerheks> oh i see .. indeed a vpn user
<TJ-> Fantastic! working LXC 3.0 container with just bash in it, 156KB whilst running
<daftykins> :>
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<Bashing-om> UWN625 Hot off the terminals: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue625 :D
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: Hi.
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: it is literally three lines of bash and hitting enter a few times to get ubuntu in a container up and running :) apt install lxd; lxd init [smack enter a few times]; lxc launch ubuntu:18.04 u1 [wait for a 200-meg-ish download]
<pragmaticenigma> What my argument is this. Volunteers should strive to provide support using the available documentation. What I was implying that wasn't supported was "Steam Client" ... outside of that, I said that there aren't any officially released containers of Ubuntu. Which is what they were asking about
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: But there are officially released containers of Ubuntu, in many different forms. Canonical has done a lot of work on containerized Ubuntu, including providing official container images.
<pragmaticenigma> Where is the documentation and links for said containers in Canonical and Ubuntu sites... I have not seen them nor any documentation about them
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxd.html https://ubuntu.com/blog/lxd-in-4-easy-steps
<pragmaticenigma> thank you for that
<hggdh> and also https://linuxcontainers.org/
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<Groar> hey
<Groar> I've been thinking about moving to KDE from Ubuntu. Installing kubuntu-desktop is enough?
<lordievader> That would work, however you might end up with a lot of clutter (duplicate programs, etc).
<Groar> so what's another way to go on?
<lordievader> Reinstall 😋
<lordievader> Or a vm... each having their ups and downs.
<Groar> well, I've been thinking about installing 20.04 KDE now
<Groar> even if it's in beta
<lotuspsychje> !final | Groar
<ubot5> Groar: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> Groar: just keep in mind, the LTS/stable way is waiting till 20.04.1 around august
<Groar> lotuspsychje: I don't mind, this is my 'fun' computer
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> explore and test freely then :p
<lotuspsychje> im having fun on 20.04 daily since it came out already
<Groar> how can I install Kubuntu then?
<Groar> I mean, not upgrade, but install
<lotuspsychje> just pick a kubuntu beta 20.04 iso and install
<lotuspsychje> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/20.04/beta/
<Groar> ah nice
<Groar> I was looking for that link lotuspsychje haha
<Groar> uh, I thought it was a daily build
<Groar> last version is friday's though
<lotuspsychje> the beta's are currently still tested and being worked on Groar to get a more perfect final release
<lotuspsychje> the team is working hard to get as much bugs out now
<guiverc> lol,  I read your last line a little differently to what you probably intended lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: what did you understand, im curious?
 * guiverc read it as the team are busy trying to include as many bugs as possible and push them out the door in their product...  (out as in product out the door, not as in squashing..)
 * guiverc is probably just tired
<lotuspsychje> ah lol :p
<wodim> yes hello
<wodim> pragmaticenigma, basically what i need is a working system with the latest version of the 5.12 branch of qt for development purposes
<pragmaticenigma> wodim: 5.12 is available in Ubuntu 19.10 right now... you wouldn't have to run an unstable system to obtain that
<pragmaticenigma> !info qt5-default eoan | wodim
<ubot5> wodim: qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.12.4+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 (eoan), package size 23 kB, installed size 165 kB
<wodim> so you believe my best option is eoan ?
<pragmaticenigma> wodim: to avoid having to fight against other bugs and system instability, yes, I would recommend using 19.10
<pragmaticenigma> 19.10 eoan
<wodim> thanks, I will try that
<marcoagpinto> Hello!!!!!!!!
<marcoagpinto> the cola demon!!!!
 * daftykins runs
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: Support is about support, not offering or reposinding to  posts about recommendations. Recommendations are soliciting opinions which is why it belongs in -offtopic. people feel really strongly about the tools they choose to use. when you respond to someone asking about a recommendation, you open the door to allowing everything to pile on with their recommendations and opinions. Such discussions often lead to
<pragmaticenigma> lengthy discussions about what is better and why. that sort of thing doesn't belong in a support channel. This is why I and others redirect people to the -offtopic channel when they ask for a recommendation.
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<TJ-> 'morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> hi lordievader - i'm good, just woke up. how are you doing?
<lordievader> Doing alright here :)
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: come back!!!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubot5> Please remember that our support channels are for technical support and not general chat. To countdown to !focal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party. Thank you! :)
<lotuspsychje> nice with fossa emoticon :p
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: things aren't really adding up with this person ... if the person is in Nigeria right now... I'm not sure how there is full daylight outside the window
<pragmaticenigma> person => rom
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: I've only skimmed through the backlog, but they seem to have a fairly common problem, have put work into describing legit symptoms, and I see nothing that makes me think this is trolling.
<pragmaticenigma> I didn't say trolling... I said things are suspicious
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-09
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<Goriya> oh shit this channel
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<vysty> Anyone online actually kicking around in the chat right now?
<ducasse> good morning
<knightwise> morning
<lotuspsychje> hey knightwise
<knightwise> how are you man :) Still sane ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah all good over here
<lotuspsychje> how about you knightwise
<knightwise> Doin ok. Tired. I'm gonna be glad when the weekend comes along
<lotuspsychje> great enjoy your weekend mate
<lotuspsychje> hey Phruis
<Phruis> hey
<Phruis> anyone updated to the beta?
<lotuspsychje> im testing 20.04 from the start of release
<Phruis> any major issues from a plasma perspective?
<Phruis> lotuspsychje, is it your daily driver or you have it on another hard drive?
<lotuspsychje> Phruis: i have a spare laptop that i always help the LTS releases file bugs
<ducasse> i'm also on focal, but not plasma
<Phruis> lotuspsychje, thats a good way to do it
<lotuspsychje> Phruis: BluesKaj is on 20.04 kubuntu
<BluesKaj> hi Phruis, got a question about plasma on 20.04?
<Phruis> hi, I was just curious if you had any issues
<Phruis> im on all AMD hardware
<BluesKaj> Phruis, not anything serious, there were some graphical artifacts a few weks ago, but they've disappeared after the last few upgrades
<Phruis> thats good
<BluesKaj> things are getting close to release so the bugs are becoming fewer
<BluesKaj> it's quite stable atm
<Phruis> Thats good..I will probably upgrade then and report bugs if I encounter them
<BluesKaj> right
<Ussat> whats eta on release ?
<BluesKaj> 23rd
<lotuspsychje> getting close now :p
<pragmaticenigma> more accurately... there isn't a firm release date... it gets released when the bugs are worked out. That April 23rd date was set long before all the worlds current troubles started, and anything could happen during the last few weeks of testing
<pragmaticenigma> *major bugs are worked out
<Phruis> Do most canonical developers work in the same office?
<pragmaticenigma> Canonical has offices all around the world, and many more community developers contributing
<lotuspsychje> a alot of jobs also are homebased
<lotuspsychje> Phruis: are you interested to apply for a job?
<Phruis> I don't know if I would have the right skills for ubuntu development.  I know php, c++/Qt, python and other database related stuff.
<Phruis> Would be cool to work on the project though
<Phruis> right now I am a solo dev for a clinical trials company
<Phruis> would be more fun to work with other developers
<lotuspsychje> they renewed the canonical jobs website, might wanna take a look
<lotuspsychje> https://canonical.com/careers
<Phruis> I'll check it out thanks
<Ussat> Hmm...checking it out myself
<lotuspsychje> some interesting jobs, when you can work from home, opensource
<lotuspsychje> with traveling on some times..
<Groar> hi
<Ussat> Ya, nothing there really for me atm
<Groar> I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu on my laptop, but haven't used Linux on a Laptop since 2010
<Phruis> Groar, much has improved since then
<Groar> Phruis: Well, haven't used windows since 90's. I'm under Windows right now but the only reason is it came preinstalled, I'm moving tomorrow or on Sunday
<Groar> Does it normally recognises webcams?
<daftykins> prepare a USB flash drive, boot a live session and test - zero need to commit
<Groar> yeah that's true
<Ussat> or, VM
<Groar> heh, my wife told me not to install linux because it's harder to use than windows
<Groar> then I checked registry and... whoah
<Ussat> which would be my choice
<Groar> Ussat: I'm moving yes or yes. I'm simply trying to check what's going to fail or not to work properly to be ready to fix it
<daftykins> VM won't help test the hardware of the system
<daftykins> i think depending on your drive size, you should install alongside Windows to start with, then
<daftykins> especially if this machine doesn't have wired LAN built in
<Groar> I've been using Linux since Ubuntu first was released
<Groar> I mean... since 2004
<lotuspsychje> !4.04
<lotuspsychje> !4.10
<ubot5> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Groar> yeah, 4.10 had that name for a reason
<Groar> worst Linux I've ever tried
<Groar> still better than windows haha
<Groar> From 7.04 on, Ubuntu was super good imo
<Groar> So..., downloading Ubuntu 20.04 beta
<Groar> let's see what happens tomorrow
<daftykins> let's try and keep the childish OS wars remarks to a minimum
<Phruis> upgrade appeared to go very smoothly
<Phruis> one small issue though.  Several errors about missing firmware for amdgpu
<Phruis> doesn't seem to have affected anything
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-11
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: new snap: ubuntu-iso-download    263c879               powersj          -        Download the latest Ubuntu ISOs
<ducasse> oh wow, because we're totally unable to do that without it
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> be totaly lazy, do it the snap way
<oerheks> but does it do mint?
<lotuspsychje> a legit one or a hacked one? :p
<oerheks> and kali
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> https://github.com/powersj/ubuntu-iso-download
<lotuspsychje> sorry no frankenubuntus
<oerheks> no ubuntudde
<oerheks> https://ubuntudde.com/download/
<lotuspsychje> oh? remix is still a thing heh
<lotuspsychje> now where is my netbook :p
<guiverc> can others access help.ubuntu.com?  eg. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<sonicwind> it says surge protection, with a warning guiverc
<guiverc> Yep - what I get (never seen that message before)
<guiverc> thanks sonicwind :)
<sonicwind> lol and that was my first time reading a page from there guiverc
<sonicwind> so much for the message
<guiverc> double :)
<marcoagpinto> Hello!!!!!!!!!!
<Groar> hi
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-20-04-and-wsl-1/15291
<pizzaiolo> lotuspsychje is WSL 2 released?
<lotuspsychje> pizzaiolo: this was the original article: News from phoronix: Watch Out: Microsoft Windows WSL1 Currently Borked With Ubuntu 20.04 <http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=WSL1-Breaking-Ubuntu-20.04>
<pizzaiolo> ah ok, so you have to be on an insider build to have WSL2
<ducasse> i think so, yes
<lotuspsychje> welcome Iroshan
<Iroshan> What's the more quality version of Ubuntu? The regular release or the LTS? I know that the LTS has longer support than the regular release but if I was using the LTS I would be upgrade every two years anyways to the latest LTS. I just want to find out what's the more professional or the version with better quality. The most polished version and the one that's best supported for software development.
<lotuspsychje> !lts | Iroshan
<ubot5> Iroshan: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<Iroshan> Great thanks. Eyeing the 20.04
<lotuspsychje> Iroshan: you can choose 2 ways, early use 20.04 or await 20.04.1 with more bugs solved
<Iroshan> Ah great. I don't use Ubuntu atm. It is possible to upgrade from 20.04 to 20.04.1 right?
<lotuspsychje> Iroshan: when installing 20.04 your system updates will bring you to the point release automaticly
<Iroshan> Could you explain it a bit more please
<lotuspsychje> Iroshan: lets start from your needs
<Jordan_U> Iroshan: If you're connected to the internet during installation then the first software update will actually be performed by the installer, before you even reboot into your newly installed system :)
<lotuspsychje> Iroshan: do you want to use a stable LTS or always have the latest ubuntu?
<Iroshan> I want the one with the better quality. Also the one that is better for development.
<Jordan_U> Iroshan: (I'm now realizing that that's not what lotuspsychje was talking about).
<lotuspsychje> Iroshan: in your perception, more quality of packages is stable or newer/higher versions to develop?
<Iroshan> Jordan U: I think, LTS is the one for me.
<Jordan_U> Iroshan: "Better quality" is not a singular quality. For example, there will be a lot of software that will become more polished with newer releases. Newer versions of Ubuntu will have those newer releases. If you're sticking to an older LTS, you won't.
<Iroshan> Interesting. What about the stability of the OS?
<Jordan_U> Iroshan: "Better for development" is similar. If you're wanting the latest framework / libraries / development tools then using an older release may be frustrating for you. You can get those newer tools through ppas / snaps / containers / etc, but doing so may make your system less stable...
<lotuspsychje> +1
<Iroshan> ok
<Iroshan> I'll think about it more
<lotuspsychje> Iroshan: depending on your software needs, you could investigate wich snaps are available for you, and combine that with an LTS ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Iroshan: I do expect that you'll be happiest with an LTS release, but understand that it's unfortunatly not a simple obvious choice. You may find that you'll want to upgrade to a newer non LTS release, you may not.
<Jordan_U> Iroshan: Right now you're in a pretty lucky place to start, when Ubuntu 12.04 is released it will have fairly recent software and will also be supported for a long time. Also, yes, because Ubuntu devs / Canonical are expecting to support it longer they will probably put more effort into stability and make more conservative choices.
<Iroshan> Well, the upcoming release is LTS. But I can upgrade to the version after it anyways if I want. So, I think I have to use and see.
<Iroshan> Also, how stable or reliable are the operating system Upgrades on Ubuntu, particularly when it comes to skipping versions, such as, Upgrading from 18.04 to 19.04 or 20.04 to 21.10?
<Iroshan> I know that the upgrades between two LTS releases can be done reliably and they are intended to be used like that
<H3dn1ng> Are snaps faster to start on 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> Iroshan: with upgrades its always wise to make backups, there's no general statement of how good/bad upgrades go, its more about specific bugs per case that could happen
<Iroshan> ok. Thank you lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> H3dn1ng: there was an article on blog ubuntu about snaps loading times improve, but that was already a while ago
<lotuspsychje> H3dn1ng: i think the speed also depends on the software, how big/heavy/...etc
<lotuspsychje> a calculator should startup faster then blender for example
<H3dn1ng> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I'll check. Chrome is REALLY heavy then...
<H3dn1ng> lotuspsychje: I like snaps for external apps, bot not so much for "core" distro.
<lotuspsychje> H3dn1ng: you probably mean chromium
<Iroshan> lotuspsychje, one final question, it's possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 20.04 to the next point release right?
<H3dn1ng> lotuspsychje: Ur right, I do
<lotuspsychje> Iroshan: 20.04 to 20.04.1 will update automatic with your system updates
<Iroshan> ok
<lotuspsychje> Iroshan: for production use, its adviced to LTS upgrade from one LTS directly to the next LTS point release, example 18.04==>20.04.1
<Iroshan> lotuspsychje: What may be the reasons for that?
<Iroshan> Because of the refinements?
<lotuspsychje> Iroshan: the idea behind it is to have a stable LTS experience, where more bugs are solved then when 20.04 final released
<Iroshan> Ok. Cool.
<lotuspsychje> many users wont wait though, and enjoy 20.04 already :p
<Iroshan> Haha
<lotuspsychje> Iroshan: for my business, i combine them, my desktop i choose 18.04 for my test laptop, i debug early 20.04
<lotuspsychje> Iroshan: so i have both worlds
<Iroshan> Cool. I already use Fedora on my laptop. So I don't think I need the Ubuntu latest version for the latest versions of Software. That's why I was more interested on LTS.
<lotuspsychje> roger
<lotuspsychje> H3dn1ng: https://ubuntu.com/blog/snap-startup-time-improvements
<lotuspsychje> from a time ago already
<H3dn1ng> lotuspsychje: thanks for ur effort. :)
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<lotuspsychje> H3dn1ng: also tweaking your overall system can improve speeds of everything
<lotuspsychje> H3dn1ng: install preload, haveged, tweak startup items, disable unwanted systemd services, bleachbit/stacer clean your system,..
<H3dn1ng> lotuspsychje: I got a 9900K and SSD, it shouldn't be this slow to start snaps. I hope it's improved in 20.04. :)
<lotuspsychje> H3dn1ng: when you say slow, what are we speaking off exactly?
<H3dn1ng> lotuspsychje: about 4 seconds for chromium
<lotuspsychje> H3dn1ng: bug #1847069
<ubot5> bug 1847069 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] Chromium snap starts slowly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847069
<lotuspsychje> H3dn1ng: just tested on 20.04 first launch is bit slow, the next launches are fast 1sec
<Groar> lotuspsychje: graphic card?
<lotuspsychje> Mesa Intel UHD Graphics 620
<lotuspsychje> page loadings pretty fast too
<Groar> mmhh, does Intel have any menu for graphics configuration?
<lotuspsychje> Groar: to config what?
<H3dn1ng> lotuspsychje: I'm amazed that ubuntu chooses to do this. :(
<Groar> lotuspsychje: I'll tell you how I fixed that in Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> H3dn1ng: do what?
<Groar> hold on as I take pastes
<H3dn1ng> lotuspsychje: It's a small thing but I don't get it. Ship a worse experience knowingly...
<Groar> lotuspsychje: I'll take pastes showing how I fixed that with nvidia, sorry. Hope it works for Intel as well
<lotuspsychje> H3dn1ng: seems to be working here like a charm..
<Groar> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/a/XR1CMZU
<Groar> that's how I fixed some menus working slow with nvidia
<Groar> shell, effects...
<lotuspsychje> Groar: nvidia-settings is for nvidia cards and hybrids nvidia/intel
<lotuspsychje> Groar: my graphics is intel only
<Groar> Then I have no clue sry :(
<paulnoise> Hi there, is anyone using UbuntuDDE yet?
<oerheks> paulnoise, it is not a recognized ubuntu flavor. though i read about it
